# قل ولا تقل



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (29 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
قل ولا تقل
ليس لي فضل في هذا الموضوع فأصحاب الفضل هما المهندس حمادة و المهندس محمد ميكانيك
جزاهم الله خيرا 
المطلوب :


 تثبيت الموضوع  


كل من يجد جملة أوكلمة او مصطلح غير صحيح في موضوع او مشاركة يتكرم بادراجها هنا و سيتولي كل زميل غيور على اللغة بالتصحيح سواء كانت بالعربية او الانجليزية  
الهدف : هو تصحيح المفاهيم و توحيد المصطلحات والتدريب على اللفظ الصحيح
ونسأل الله التوفيق 



> مشاركه مهمه للعضو eng mahmoud





> eng - mahmoud قال:
> 
> 
> > معلومات رائعة للبشمهندس صبرى
> ...


----------



## عبدالله ابوبكر (29 سبتمبر 2010)

أؤيـــــــــــــــــد الفكـــــــــــرِِِـة وبشــــــــــــــــــدـة


----------



## hamadalx (30 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير.. أستاذنا الفاضل دائما السبق لك .. ونحن نؤيد الموضوع وجارى المتابعة


----------



## rewesh (30 سبتمبر 2010)

الى الامام ان شاء الله


----------



## ammar-sl (30 سبتمبر 2010)

و الله لهي فكرة حريص
و الحريص إن شاء الله دائما في نجاح
وفقكم الله و سدد خطاكم
و لكم كل الشكر و التقدير


----------



## م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد (30 سبتمبر 2010)

فكرة ممتازه مهندس صبري 
لك مني خالص التقدير والتحية

تم تثبيت الموضوع 
وسوف اقوم ان شاء الله بتعديل كل ما هو مطلوب


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (30 سبتمبر 2010)

وفقنا الله وإياكم لما فيه الخير لأمتنا العربية ولغتنا الجميلة &


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (30 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
اشكر لكم ترحيبكم الجم و أحيي فيكم هذا الحماس
و الشكر للزميل المهندس محمد عبد الفتاح لتثبيت الموضوع 
وحتي يرد الحق الي أهله فالشكر لصاحب الفكرة الأساسية الزميلان :HAMADALX &
MOHAMED MECH , 
وأنا ممتن لاستجابة الزملاء لهذا النداء 
و الجميع مدعو للمشاركة و قد نختلف ولكننا سنلتقي حتما و نتفق
و لي رجاء ان نتبع نفس المنهج في طرح المفردات حتي تعم الفائدة و هذه اول نقاط الاتفاق 
ونبدأ على بركة الله و نسأله التوفيق 

 1- كثيرا مايقول الزملاء : فورس سيلينج
 
الصحيح أن تنطق : فولس سيلينج 
الكلمة الأصل :هي : 
False ceiling 
المعني المتداول : سقف مستعار / سقف زائف 
المعني المقترح تداوله : سقف جمالي 
السبب : ان السقف المقصود يتم عمله لتغطية الخدمات الموجودة بالمبني بغرض تجميل المكان 
و البعض يسميه آرم سترونج و هي احد ماركات بلاطات السقف الجمالي فأي سقف عبارة عن بلاطات مربعة 60 في 60 يسمسه الزملاء المعماريين آرم سترونج

2- يقول الزملاء : راست بلوك أو تراست بلوك 

الصحيح ان تنطق : ثراست بلوك ( الألف ليست ممدودة بل مخطوفة كالفتحة)
 الكلمة الأصل : Thrust block
المعني المتداول : دعامة اسمنتية لمنع الكيعان الموصلة بالمواسير التي تدفن في الأرض من الحركة أثناء عمل اختبارات الضغط و التأثير على وصلات اللحام او الرباط ،و كذلك للمحافظة علي ميول slope أو أفقية امتداد المواسير 
horizontally extended pipes،
وهي ضرورة خاصة للمواسير الـ بي في سي ن تقوم هذه الدعامة بالتغلب على الـ thrust load الناشئ في نتيجة تغير اتجاه خط الماسورة ( الأنبوب ) باستخدام الكوع أو عدم تماسك وصلة الرباط بين المواسير ( الأنابيب )
المعني المختصر المقترح : دعامة وقاية 
السبب : انها تقي خط المواسير من الإنهيار او التشوه


----------



## mohamed mech (1 أكتوبر 2010)

3- كثيرا ما نقراء فى الملتقى : الجلر
الصحيح أن تنطق : التشلر 
الكلمة الأصل هي : chiller
المعني المتداول : مبرد مياه 
المعني المقترح تداوله : وحدة تثليج مياه 
السبب : وظيفة الوحدة هى تثليج المياه الى ما يقارب 5.5 درجة مئوية اما مبرد المياه فهو الذى يستخدم لمياه الشرب و بسعة تبريد صغيرة جدا


----------



## م.وسيم (1 أكتوبر 2010)

موضوع رائع .. شكرا لاصحاب الفكرة وشكرا لناشرها


----------



## khdair (1 أكتوبر 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اريد منكم اخواني لمساعدتي لتعرفي على كيفية صنع غرفة تبريد مساحة 100 متر مربع بإرتفاع 4.5 متر لتخزين البطاطس انا من فلسطين من قطاع غزة 
وشكرا وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## hamadalx (2 أكتوبر 2010)

khdair قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> اريد منكم اخواني لمساعدتي لتعرفي على كيفية صنع غرفة تبريد مساحة 100 متر مربع بإرتفاع 4.5 متر لتخزين البطاطس انا من فلسطين من قطاع غزة
> وشكرا وبارك الله فيكم


 
بارك الله فيك أخى العزيز ... ولكن أعتقد مشاركتك ليس فى محلها الصحيح ... يمكنك عمل موضوع خاص لطلبك


----------



## مستريورك (2 أكتوبر 2010)




----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (2 أكتوبر 2010)

4- يقول الزملاء : دنابر و هو الاسم المتداول بين اهل المهنة 
و الصحيح ان تنطق: دامبر و جمعها ينطق دامبرز باضافة S الي الاسم ليصير ( DAMPERS )
اصل الكلمة : Damper
المعني المقصود : بوابة و الجمع بوابات 
سبب التسمية : انها عبارة عن أداة تحكم في مرور الهواء،
و من البوابات مايستخدم للتحكم في معدل تدفق الهواءVOLUME DAMPER و منها ما يتحكم في منع انتشار الحريقFIRE DAMPER أو الدخانSMOKE DAMPER أو كلاهما SMOKE - FIRE DAMPER
و منها حاكمات الهواء متغير التدفق VAV و منها ما يعمل بمحرك MOTORIZED DAMPER اومنها ما يعمل بتثاقل الجاذبية GRAVITY OPERATING DAMPER


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (6 أكتوبر 2010)

5 - قرأتها في جدول كميات : وحدة هواء مزدوجة القشرة
أصل المصطلح : double skin air handling unit
, و تنطق دابل سكين اير هاندلينج يونيت مع ملاحظة عدم المد في
الياء 

التسمية المقترحة : وحدة تداول هواء مزدوجة الغلاف 

سبب التسمية : ان الوحدة تتداول الهواء اخذا وعطاء و تقوم بمعالجة هذا الهواء بما يلائم الغرض من استخدامها 
والوحدات التي يتم تركيبها خارج المبني أو على سقفه تكون معزولة الصندوق بعزل مزدوج الغلاف و الغلاف لحماية العزل ضد العوامل الجوية اما العزل فضرورته تتمثل في الحفاظ على العطاء التبريدي للوحدةunit cooling capacity من أن تتأثر كينونته بما حوله من ظروف مناخية 
و اذا كان الغرض من استخدام الوحدة معالجة هواء متجدد ،ايا كانت نسبته ، يتم اضافة صائدة رمالsand trap louver و صناديق فلاتر متنوعة و مأخذ هواء متجددfresh air intake louver مناسب الأبعاد ( و ليس الحجم ) 
و اذا كان المكان المراد تكييفه ( المراد تغذيته) بهواء هذه الوحدة يتطلب قدرا عاليا من الهدوء فانه يتم تركيب خامد صوت 
sound attenuator ( تنطق ساوند اتينيو ويتور )
على مخرج الهواء و فتحة عودته 
و اذاكانت الوحدة تغذي منطقة علاجية طبية اضيف لها فلتر خدمة طبية عالي التنقية HEPA FILTER 
يتم تجليس الوحدة على وسادتان من الخرسانة المسلحة باستخدام كوابح ارتجاج VIBRATION ISOLATORS
و من وحدات تداول الهواء ما يكون التبريد في ملفاته بالتمدد المباشر DX لوسيط التبريد و هو الفريون
او بتمرير الماء الثلج في مواسير ملف التبريد 

آسف للإطالة لكني وجدتها فرصة للالمام بما يمكن ان يتعرض مهندس التكييف للتعامل معه من ملحقات للوحدة من هذا النوع
و خاصة عند اعطاء سعر لمثل تلك الوحدات 
بقي ان يساهم أحد الزملاء بإدراج صورة للوحدة من كتالوج يتم اختيارها بعناية و بدون تعجل لتساهم في مساندة التعريف تكون الشركة قد قامت بتصويرها و تعرية او قطع الغلاف لتبين مكونات الوحدة و ما تحتاجه من ملحقات


----------



## جسر الأمل (14 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله جهودك الطيبة مهندس صبري سعيد..دمت متميزا ومتالقا


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (17 أكتوبر 2010)

كيف استرجع ما كتبته ، و الله انهاعصارة فكر ضاعت ارجوا ان اتمكن من اعادة كتابتها
نرجو ان تضاف ايقونة حفظ نص حتي لا يضيع جهد ساعة كاملة


----------



## hamadalx (17 أكتوبر 2010)

مهندس صبري سعيد قال:


> كيف استرجع ما كتبته ، و الله انهاعصارة فكر ضاعت ارجوا ان اتمكن من اعادة كتابتها
> نرجو ان تضاف ايقونة حفظ نص حتي لا يضيع جهد ساعة كاملة


 
أستاذى العزيز....
قدر الله وما شاء فعل .... واجهتنى تلك المشكلة العديد من المرات وخاصة فى المواضيع ذات العدد الكبير من الجمل والكلمات ولذلك أفضل حفظ المشاركة قبل الضغط على أيقونة إعتمد المشاركة تحسبا لأى ظرف فى ملف وورد........حتى أتمكن من إستعادة ما كتبته
وجزاك الله كل خير على المواضيع الجميلة وجعلها فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (17 أكتوبر 2010)

اشكرك على النصيحة بارك الله فيك 
المشكلة ان الواحد على مايجمع و يتحمس و يبدأ الله بالافاضة عليه ثم تجد هذه المشكلة ، و انا كنت باستكمل الكلام عن مصطلح وحدة التثليج و انا منتظر فرج ربنا لصياغة الموضوع مجددا و الله المستعان


----------



## ashrafzin2 (17 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيكم .وجزى الله خيرا صاحب الفكرة والمشتركين فى التنفيذ


----------



## مستريورك (17 أكتوبر 2010)




----------



## تامربهجت (27 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
 شكرا جزيلا للمهندس صبرى - وكافة الزملاء على هذا الموضوع
 لدى مشاركة صغيرة وهى خطاء فى التسمية يقولها الفنيين كثيرا 
 حتى وجدت الكثير من المهندسين يرددوها مثلهم
 المقوله الخطاء هى : الكباس او الكباسات ويقصدون بها وحدة التكثيف للأجهزة المنفصله `" ذات التمدد المباشر " 
 والصح هى وحدة التكثيف Condensing Unit والتى تحتوى على المكثف الذى يتم تكثيف مائع التبريد به " الفريون مثلا " من الصورة الغازية الى سائل .
 - وتحتوى بعض وحدة التكثيف على المكثف بالإضافة الى الكباس وتسمى الوحدة 
بـ Condensing Unit 
 - وهناك وحدات تكثيف خاصه مصممه على ان يكون المكثف بها فقط 
وتسمى بـ Remote Condenser


 وايضا هناك مقوله خطاء وهى الفانه او الفانات ويقصدون بها وحدة التبخير للأجهزة المنفصله `" ذات التمدد المباشر "  
 والصح هى وحدة التبخير ُEvaporator Unit
 والتى تحتوى على المبخر حيث يتم تحويل مائع التبريد " الفريون مثلا " من الصورة المختلطة ( سائل وغاز ) الى غاز 
 - بعض وحدات التبخير تحتوى على المبخر و وسيلة تمدد اساسا 
وتسمى Evaporator Unit
 - وهناك وحدات خاصه مصمم على ان يحتوى على الكباس ايضا ويطلقون 
عليها Room Unit
 وتقوم الوحدة بسحب الهواء من الغرفة المكيفه وتبريده واعادته بدون خلطة بالهواء المجدد Fresh Air 
 وهذة الوحدات تستخدم فى صالات اجهزة المعلومات Data وصالات اجهزة الاتصالات الكبيرة
 حيث تعمل الصالة بدون تواجد اى اشخاص بها وبعض الوحدات تحتوى على وسيله لسحب الهواء المجدد Fresh Air وخلطة بالهواء الراجع فى حالة الصالات التى تتطلب ان يتواجد بها مشغلين 
 وتتكون وحدة التكثيف لهذة الوحدات من المكثف فقط Remote Condenser
  
ارجو ان اكون قد ساهمت بشئ قليل واى استفسار ان شاء الله اوضحه 
 وساحاول وضع كتالوجات لهذة النوعية من وحدات التكييف​


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (27 أكتوبر 2010)

سعداء بمساهمتك القيمة
و في انتظار المزيد 
و نرجو عند كتابة النص استخدام فونت 4 او 5 ، و ذلك باستخدام خانة الانتقال للوضع المتطور لتكون أكثر وضوحا اثناء القراءة


----------



## تامربهجت (27 أكتوبر 2010)

مهندس صبري سعيد قال:


> سعداء بمساهمتك القيمة
> و في انتظار المزيد
> و نرجو عند كتابة النص استخدام فونت 4 او 5 ، و ذلك باستخدام خانة الانتقال للوضع المتطور لتكون أكثر وضوحا اثناء القراءة



اولا مبروك على الوسام عن جدارة واستحقاق
ثانيا طلباتك اوامر تم تعديل الفونت بـ 4


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (27 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك 
و في انتظار المزيد


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (2 نوفمبر 2010)

يقال وحدة توفير الطاقة
الصحيح : وحدة استرجاع الطاقة
الأصل :energy recovery unit 
و تنطق : إنرجي ريكافري يونيت
سبب التسمية : انها وحدة تقوم بتبادل الطاقة سواء طاقة تبريد أو تدفئة بين الهواء المطرود من الغرفة او المكان المكيف والهواء المتجدد الخارجي و بالتالي تسترجع العطاء التبريدي او عطاء التدفئة من الهواء المطرود حاملا جزء كبير مما حمل من عطاء ملف التبريد او التدفئة ولم يمهله الوقت لأن يصب عطاءه داخل الحيز 
و يترتب على عملية التبادل هذه توفير مالا يقل عن 30 % من الطاقة المستخدمة في معالجة الهواء و بالتالي صغر عطاء الضاغط و من ثم الطاقة التي يستهلكها
و كذلك زمن تشغيله و صغر ملف التبريد
و تعتبر الوحدة وحدة تبريد او تسخين مبدئي ( مسبق ) للهواء
PREHEATER OR PRECOOLER 
تستخدم هذه الوحدة عند معالجة هواء متجدد بنسبة لا تقل عن 50 % حتي تكون اقتصادية و عندما يكون الوفر في الطاقة و العائد من هذا الوفر يستحق هذا الاستثمار
و من هذه الوحدات نوعان : 
نوع ساكن اي يتم التبادل الحراري عبر اسطح لا تمكن الهواء المطرود من ملامسة الهواء المتجدد الذي سيحل محله و هذه مفضلة حيث التلوث مرفوض
النوع الثاني هو عجلة استرجاع الطاقة ENERGY WHEEL RECOVERY
و رغم ان كفاءتها في التبادل الحراري أعلا الا انه لا يستحب استخدامها حيث خطورة التلوث اعلا فهي تسمح ب 5% على الأقل اختلاط الهواء المطرود مع المتجدد


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (10 نوفمبر 2010)

سمعتها من زميل يقول فايروس كابنت 
و الصحيح أن ننطقها: فاير هوز كابينيت
الأصل fire hose cabinet
 و تسمي صندوق خرطوم مقاومة الحريق


----------



## مروان هانى (10 نوفمبر 2010)

والله موضوع ممتاز وربنا يفقكم ان شاء الله


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (18 نوفمبر 2010)

دائما سباق بالافكار المميزه مهندس صبري 
بارك الله فيك


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (23 نوفمبر 2010)

يقال : دوزن بامب 
الصحيح أن تنطق : دوزينج بامب
الأصل : Dosing pump 
المصطلح المقترح : حاقنة كيماويات 
سبب التسمية : انها عبارة عن حاقنة جرعات من مواد كيمائية مخلوطة بالمصنع الغرض منها حماية المواسير الناقلة للمياه من تكون طحالب تتسبب في اغلاقها ، و كذلك من الصدأ 
و تستخدم مع أنظمة نقل المياه المفتوحة مثل مياه ابراج التبريد و مياه انظمة تبريد الهواء بالماء المثلج التي تستخدم خزانات تمدد مفتوحة


----------



## م. ابراهيم الكسار (26 نوفمبر 2010)

موضوع قيم جدا" .... جعله الله في ميزان حسناتكم

تقبلوا مروري ......


----------



## hikal007 (27 نوفمبر 2010)

*موضوع وفكره أكثر من رااائعه .. بارك الله فيكم*


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (28 نوفمبر 2010)

اهلا بكما و شكرا على مروركم و أتمني لكم كل خير و أن أكون عند حسن ظنكم


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (29 نوفمبر 2010)

الحرارة المنبعثة من وحدة التكثيف


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (30 نوفمبر 2010)

Condenser heat rejection
و تنطق : كوندينسر هيت ريجيكشان ( مع خطف كسرة الياء و فتحة الألف )
المعني : معدل الحرارة المطرودة عبر وحدة التكثيف ( ملف التكثيف CONDENSER) أو الحرارة المنبعثة من وحدة التكثيف​ 
وهي الحرارة اللازم نزعها من ( وسيط التبريد ) اي الفريون عبر المكثف ، حتي يمكن للفريون ان يؤدي دوره عند دخوله مواسير ملف التبريد حيث يتمدد مباشرة 
DIRECTLY EXPANDES 
و هو يمتص حرارة الأغراض المراد تبريدها داخل غرفة التبريد او التجميد و نحن نعتبر ان صندوق او حاوية CASING ملف التبريد في المكيف بغرفة تبريد الهواء 
و الفائدة من التحدث عن الحرارة المنبعثة أننا نواجه عمل تصميم تكييف مطاعم و مخازن تحتوي على ثلاجات ( برادات ) و مجمدات و احيانا يتم تعليق الوحدة الخارجية لوحدة تكييف ميني سبليت لعدم وجود مكان آخر و بالتالي يجب الأخذ في الحسبان ما ينبعث من حرارة نتيجة تواجد هذه الأجهزة و بالمناسبة الصيغة التالية توفر لنا حساب قيمة الحرارة المنبعثة من وحدة التكثيف لأي معدة تبريد أو تجميد متواجدة في المكان المراد تكييفه :
HEAT REJECTD FROM A CONDENSER 
+ UNIT COOLING CAPACITY = 
3.14( TOTAL UNIT POWER INPUT , WATTS )​ 
و الناتج يضاف لقيمة الحمل الحراري لوحدة تكييف المكان


----------



## برهم السيد (5 ديسمبر 2010)

الف شكر


----------



## اسامه نحله (8 ديسمبر 2010)

والله يا بشمهندس صبرى إنته مهندس علي حق ......
وافكارك مبدعه فعلاً ولي الشرف أن أكون أحد الأعضاء في هذا الصرح الهائل
الذي يحوي كوكبه من المهندسون المبدعون أمثالك .... !!! تقبل شكري وإحترامي لشخصكم الكريم


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (8 ديسمبر 2010)

أهلا بك زميلنا و أخ فاضل اشكرك على كلماتك الرقيقة و أتمني أن اكون دائما خادما لكل الزملاء و الاخوة و الأبناء
اتمني لكم مستقبل باهر و مضئ و موفق بإذن الله


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (8 ديسمبر 2010)

مصطلح جديد هو معامل التخطي  bypass factor 
و ينطق : باي باص فاكتور 
سبب التسمية : في وحدات مناولة الهواء يمر الهواء على زعانف و مواسير ملف التبريد و لكن ليس كل ما يمر من هواء تتاح له فرصة التلامس مع السطح البارد وهذا يذكرنا باسماعيل يس عندما كان يتجنب الحاجز و يلف من حوله لينفذ الي الجهة الأخري من الحاجز أي يتخطاه ، لذلك فالبعض يسمي المعامل بمعامل التجنيب
وستجد أن كافة الشركات المنتجة لملفات التبريد و التدفئة و المكثفات الهوائية يحاولون انقاص قيمة معامل التخطي الي ادني حد ممكن لتعلو قيمة أداء منتجاتهم و تحتلف القيمة من شركة لأخري


----------



## عاشق تراب القدس (11 ديسمبر 2010)

معلومات قيمة 
بارك الله فيكم


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (12 ديسمبر 2010)

أهلا بك عاشق تراب القدس 
اختيارك للإسم اكثر من موفق بارك الله فيكم ، 
كلنا يعشق تراب القدس ولكن موش طايلينه وللبيت رب قادر يحميه و لا نملك الا الدعاء فادعو معي انت و 500 الف عضو في الملتقي :

اللهم فارج الهم و كاشف الغم و مجيب دعوة المضطرين فالق الحب و النوي و مذل رقاب الجبابرة الهمنا الصبر و مكنا من استعادة ثالث الحرمين بفضل و رحمة منك تغننا بها عن رحمة من سواك


----------



## عاشق تراب القدس (13 ديسمبر 2010)

مهندس صبري سعيد قال:


> أهلا بك عاشق تراب القدس
> اختيارك للإسم اكثر من موفق بارك الله فيكم ،
> كلنا يعشق تراب القدس ولكن موش طايلينه وللبيت رب قادر يحميه و لا نملك الا الدعاء فادعو معي انت و 500 الف عضو في الملتقي :
> 
> اللهم فارج الهم و كاشف الغم و مجيب دعوة المضطرين فالق الحب و النوي و مذل رقاب الجبابرة الهمنا الصبر و مكنا من استعادة ثالث الحرمين بفضل و رحمة منك تغننا بها عن رحمة من سواك




اللهم امين ... اللهم امين ....اللهم امين

بارك الله فيكم مهندس صبري سعيد


----------



## ahmed_moussa2008 (15 ديسمبر 2010)

حاجة مهمة برضه لفظ كلمة dxكتير بيفتكروها انها على الوحدات الكبيرة فقط لكن ارجو التصحيح انها برضه لاى وحدة بتعمل بالتمدد المباشر للفريون وده للاسبيتات والشباك وجميع الوحدات 
طبعا انت لو قلت لحد انى هركب فبيتى وحدة dx 1 طن تبريد هيضحك عليك لكن هو ده اللفظ الهندسي الصحيح


----------



## شيخ الحارة (15 ديسمبر 2010)

و الله أفكار رائعة يا بشمهندس صبري
و جعلها في موازينك و موازين الإخوة المشاركين
بمناسبة الكلام عن Energy Recovery 
ما هو الفرق بين Economizer و Energy Recovery ؟​


----------



## ياسين محمد محمد (16 ديسمبر 2010)

أؤيد الموضوع,وجزاكم الله خيرا وعلى الله قصد السبيل


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (18 ديسمبر 2010)

أهلا بكم زميلنا شيخ شباب حارة التكييف و التبريد و بزميلنا م أحمد موسي و الزميل م ياسين 
بارك الله فيكم و دائما يجمعنا الخير و الفضل من الله
أسعدني مروركم الكريم و سيأتي الكلام عن الموفر و مقارنته باسترجاع الطاقة بإذن الله 
كذلك سيأتي تفصيل عن وحدات التمدد المباشر بإذن الله
رجاء المرور على موضوع لي في قسم العمارة و التخطيط وفيه بعض شرح لوحدات التكييف سأستكمله قريبا بإذن الله


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (28 ديسمبر 2010)

economizer الموفر 
و تنطق ايكونومايزر 
و هو عبارة عن صندوق لخلط الهواء الراجع من المكان المكيف مع الهواء المتجدد الطازج المستقدم من الهواء الخارجي بحيث يلتقيان و يختلطان و يقوم الهواء المرتجع من المكان المكيف بتهذيب درجة حرارة الهواء المتجدد فلا يحتاج طاقة تبريد كبيرة لإعادة تبريد المخلوط و بالتالي فهو وسيلة لتوفير الطاقة و من هنا جاءت التسمية ، و لكنها غير مكلفة
فقط نحتاج لمروحة شفط تقوم بشفط كمية الهواء المطلوب استبدالها بهواء جديد
ألا أن هذه الطريقة لا تصلح في اماكن ملوثة كالمختبرات و المستشفيات و الأماكن الصناعية التي تحتاج هواء بدون شوائب و قمة النقاء ، و يجب استخدام مصفوفة من الفلاتر التي تناسب كل حالة


----------



## جون سينا1 (3 يناير 2011)

شكرا عن الاداء الجميل


----------



## جون سينا1 (3 يناير 2011)

باركك الله


----------



## 1948 (3 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله الف الف خير


----------



## A HASSAN (4 يناير 2011)

الحمد لله رب العالمين على ان اصبحت عضو من اعضاء ملتقى المهندسين العرب - شكر خاص لادارة الملتقى


----------



## A HASSAN (4 يناير 2011)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## A HASSAN (4 يناير 2011)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (4 يناير 2011)

أهلا بك زميلا و أخا و نرجو لكم التوفيق


----------



## وائل البرعى (17 يناير 2011)

مشكور جدا يا بشمهندس وجزاك الله خيرا على علمك الذي لا تبخل به على أي أحد ويجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## mechanic power (20 يناير 2011)

الله ولى التوفيق
شكرا"


----------



## كرم الحمداني (22 يناير 2011)

صح يا أخي 
احنا عدنا يكولون : ثرمستون 
مع العلم انها تنطق : ثيرمل ستون 
Thermal ston


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (23 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا 
ممكن تضيف معلومات أكثر 
و مشكور على الاضافة


----------



## tarek sht (23 يناير 2011)

الله المستعان


----------



## عماد داود (31 يناير 2011)

موضوع جيد نتمنى لكم التوفيق والاستمرار وجزاكم الله خيرالجزاء


----------



## كمال تلاوي (1 فبراير 2011)

شكرا لأصحاب هذه الفكرة وسدد الله خطاكم


----------



## اركان عبد الخالق (4 فبراير 2011)

فكرة جيدة ومفيدة شكرا لجميع المشاركين


----------



## م.احمد الراوي (15 فبراير 2011)

موضوع رائع جزاكم الله خير


----------



## eng_hoss (1 مارس 2011)

شكرا أخي على مجهودك


----------



## المهندس السليمي (10 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## كالبيدا (13 مارس 2011)

شكرا على ابداعكم من هذه الافكار 


وتسلم الانامل التى التمسة هذه الكلمات 


وتقديمها لنل ولكم جزيل الشكر 


وجزاكم الله كل خير

التوقيع قلمى الذى يكتب كلماته بحبر ضميره​


----------



## eng_fathee (13 مارس 2011)

شكرا على هذا النشاط والله الموفق


----------



## majidoh (14 مارس 2011)

جميل


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (31 مارس 2011)

water hammer arrest-or
تنطق : ووتر هامر اريستور ، مع تشديد الراء

يترجمها البعض : المطرقة المائية 
الصحيح ان نقول : مانعة أو خامدة الطرق المائي 
على غرار مانعة الصواعق 
وسبب التسمية : ان وظيفتها هي منع الماء من ان يفاجئ المستخدم عند فتح صنبور الماء نتيجة الضغط المختزن في المواسير الناقلة للماء ، خاصة لو كان ماء ساخن حار الذي يسبب تشتته في انتشاره المفاجئ في غير اتجاه متسببا في آلام او ربما التهابات في الجلد فضلا عن المفاجئة ( الخضة )

لمزيد من التفصيل عن مانعة الطرق المائي رجاء الرجوع لموضوع زميلنا المبدع عبد العاطي البدريaati badri بهذا الخصوص و له الفضل في صياغة المصطلح جزاه الله خيرا


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (31 مارس 2011)

Eastern Water Closet
تنطق : ايسترن ووتر كلوزيت
المعني المتداول : كرسي بلدي 
المعني المقترح : قاعدة قضاء الحاجة شرقية أو اختصارا : قاعدة شرقية
وتختصر في المخططات الي :EWC 
سبب التسمية انها لم تعد تستخدم الا في مناطق الشرق الأوسط كما تستخدم في معسكرات الجيوش و دور العبادة و المباني الدراسية و الإسكان الجماعي


----------



## ziadzh (1 أبريل 2011)

شكرا لكل المشاركين في هذا الموضوع


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (4 أبريل 2011)

Supply air devices
 المقصود بها ادوات امداد الأماكن المراد تغذيتها بهواء مكيف أو ما يعرف بمخارج الهواء
 تنطق : صابلاي إير ديفايزس - بكسر الزاي 
 الترجمة المقترحة : نوافذ تغذية بالهواء

 و يضاف لها نوع النافذة او بمعني أصح فالنوع يعبر عن شكل و تركيبة النافذة 
 و نوافذ التغذية متعددة و اختيارها يتوقف على :


 معدل تدفق الهواء المطلوبAIR FLOW RATE 

 معدلات الضوضاء المسموح بها N C 
 مرمي الهواء THROW

 الشكل المناسب للسقف الجمالي المعتمد للمكان
 CONSTRUCTION

اما النوعيات المتداولة بالسوق فهي :


نافذة امداد مربعة سقفية ( أي تركب بالسقف المستعار )
 SQUARE CEILING DIFFUSER


نافذة امداد طولية ذات شقوق LINEAR SLOT DIFFUSER 


نافذة امداد طولية ذات زعانف LINEAR BAR GRILL 


نافذة امداد مستديرة سقفية CIRCULAR CEILING DIFFUSER 
نافذة امداد مستطيلة SUPPLY AIR GRILL  
قاذف هواء اسطواني AIR JET DIFFUSER 
نافذة امداد غربالية SUPPLY AIR REGISTER 
نافذة امداد مدعومة بكشافات اضاءة LIGHT TROFFER 
 
و أرجو ان اكون وفقت في التسميات التي أخذت مني وقت طويل من التفكير و التمحيص و اتمني ان تتداول في ادبيات التكييف كما راعيت انه يمكن اختصارها الي رموز اذا كانت المخططات ترسم و تدون بياناتها بالعربية 
يقابل نوافذ الإمداد : نوافذ ارتجاع الهواء  RETURN AIR DEVICES​


----------



## هادي الراوي (8 أبريل 2011)

شكرا على هذه الفكره الرائعه ونتمنا من اخوتنا واساتذتنا المزيد


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (13 أبريل 2011)

return plenum box
و تنطق : ريتيرن بلينام بوكس 
ونترجمها : صندوق ارتجاع الهواء
فالوظيفة التي تناط به هي تجميع الهواء الراجع و توجيهه الي داخل الوحدة ،
فاذا كانت الوحدة مدمجة يكون الصندوق مشمولا بالوحدة BUILT-IN و يعد مجري الهواء الراجع RETURN AIR امتدادا له و يجب ان يتم تبطينه لمسافة لا تقل عن ثلاثة امتار بطبقة ماصة للصوت ACOUSTIC LINING
في الوحدات المخفاة المركبة في أسقف الحمامات يكون مجري ارتجاع الهواء امتدادا لمؤخرة الوحدة ، و القصد منه عدم السماح لهواء الحمامات او المطابخ بالاختلاط مع الهواء المرتجع من الأماكن المكيفة بواسطة هذه الوحدة 
استخدام آخر لصندوق ارتجاع الهواء هو ان يعمل كصندوق خلط MIXING BOX الهواء المرتجع مع نسبة من الهواء المتجدد FRESH AIR


----------



## pilot_789 (15 أبريل 2011)

شكرا ليك علي مجهودك وانت وكل من ساهم في المساعدات السابقة 
ولكن لي سؤال هل في فرق بين double mixing box & economizer في AHU ؟

وشكرا


----------



## د.محبس (15 أبريل 2011)

موضوع مميز لصاحب مميز


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (16 أبريل 2011)

التحية لاستاذنا دl محبس لمروره الكريم 
وللزميل العزيز م / بايلوت 

تنطق ايكونومايزر ECONOMIZER
 
وظيفته خلط الهواء المرتجع من الصالة او الحيز او المكان المكيف مع نسبة من الهواء المتجدد (المستقدم من الهواء الخارجي ) بغرض توفير الطاقة التي يبذلها الضاغط في دفع الفريون اللازم لتبريد الهواء ، اذ يكون الهواء الخارجي ساخن جدا و يحتاج طاقة تبريد كبيرة للتغلب على حرارته بينما عندما يتم خلطه مع الهواء المرتجع فانه يفقد الكثير من حرارته نتيجة هذا الخلط و تستطيع الرجوع لخريطة الرطوبة و تمثل عليها عملية الخلط لتجد كم من الإنثالبي يتم فقدها نتيجة عملية الخلط، و تكون كمية الهواء المتجدد ثبتة المعدل 

أما الـ

mixing box

فهو له نفس وظيفة الموفر ولكن يضاف له بوابة (دامبر ) تحكم في معدل تدفق الهواء الخارجي طبقا لما هو مرغوب 
وواضح ان الوظيفة تكاد تكون واحدة  economizer


----------



## المهندس اسرف سعد (16 أبريل 2011)

اللهم علمه ما ينفعه وانفعه بما علمته زده علما اخى المهندس الذى كتب الموضوع


----------



## عماد الحسينى عيسى (17 أبريل 2011)

الله ينور والله استفدنا كتير وفى انتظار المذيد .


----------



## عماد الحسينى عيسى (17 أبريل 2011)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## بسام الشناوى (23 أبريل 2011)

من الجميل البحث عن المصطلحات الصحيحة لنطق الكلمات
فذلك ينمى البحث لدى الشخص وأود ان تقوم بوضع قاموس مثلا لبعض هذة المصطلحات 
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (24 أبريل 2011)

بارك الله فيكم 
و لعلها نواة بإذن الله
و نسألكم المشاركة بمصطلحات تود التعرف على المقصود بها


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (10 مايو 2011)

الناقوس
bell mouth 
ينطق بيل ماوث 
و يستخدم في استقبال و استعادة الهواء الراجع بعد أداء عمله في تكييف الحيز و تكون فتحته الأكبر و هي التي تستقبل الهواء مزودة بشبك سلك معدني او بلاستيك مانع للحشرات و يفضل تركيب فلتر قابل للغسيل خاصة اذا كان التكييف لأماكن متسعة مثل الهايبر ماركت و اشباهه و كذلك الجراجات في القبو
و هو عبارة عن هرم ناقص مصنوع من الصاج 
المقوي بفلنجات عند قاعدتيه 
و يتم عزله اذا كان يستخدم في استرجاع هواء مكيف و لا يعزل ان كان يستخدم لاستقبال هواء فاسد
و يتم توصيله مع الدكت بفلنجة لأسباب منها انه يكون شايل نفسه عند تعليقه و تسهيل عملية توصيله مع الدكت
يتم تعصيب الأجناب بشكل حرف × بغرض التقوية أجنابه
اما في حساباته اتبع تعليمات سماكنا بخصوص الرديوسر و الانفراج في الدكت 
 يستخدم الناقوس ايضا عند مدخل المراوح لضمان تدفق متجانس للهواء


----------



## مهندس الاشغال (23 مايو 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووووور على هذا العمل الجميل


----------



## brhooome (24 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (29 مايو 2011)

pipe -incasement

و تنطق : بايب إن كيسمنت
و المعني : غلاف حماية الأنبوب
و المقصود به هو عمل حماية اسمنتية حول الماسورة سواء كانت بلاستيكية او صلب و ذلك بحفر مجري بالعمق الذي ستلقي فيه الماسورة ثم تحاط بطبقة خرسانة لحمايتها من التحطم تحت تأثير ضغط معدات خدمة الموقع او مرور السيارات ذات الحمولات المؤثرة بالموقع عليها و يقدر سمك الخرسانة بمعرفة المهندس المدني


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (31 مايو 2011)

Condensate water
تنطق : كوندانسيت ووتر
المعني المقصود : هي كمية المياه التي يحملها الهواء الذي يمر على مواسير و زعانف ملف التبريد
 فتتكثف على سطح هذه المواسير و الزعانف في شكل قطرات ماء تعلق على السطح حتي تتشابك و تسيل وتزحف على اسطح الزعانف متساقطة في وعاء تجميع condensate pan مياه التكاثف الموجود في اسفل ملف التبريد 
 وهذا الوعاء يميل بزاوية نحو فتحة تصريف مشكلة بتشديد لاكاف وفتح الشين ضمن الوعاء في امنطقة المنخفضة منه و يتم انتقال هذه المياه عبر انبوب مدعم بـ بي تراب الي اقرب نقطة صرف ، و تختلف الماسورة المتلقية لهذا الماء باختلاف عطاء الوحدة التبريدي

 انظر موضوع حساب قطر ماسورة تصريف مياه التكاثف ضمن موضوعاتي


----------



## nofal (31 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا.


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (6 يونيو 2011)

valves
و تنطق : فالفز 
المعني : حاكم تدفق او محبس أو صمام أو ( سكر ) و في العامية المصرية : بلف و جمعها بلوف 
و المحابس تسمي او تصنف حسب الغرض منها أو بحكم أدائها أو موقعها في شبكة المواسير 
ومنها : 
حاكم ثلاثي او ثنائي المسار متغير التدفق 
THREE WAY AND TOW WAY VALVE 

صمام عازل ISOLATING VALVE 
صمام بوابة GATE VALVE 
صمام مانع الارتداد NONRETURN VALVE
صمام فراشة BUTERFLY VALVE
صمام معايرة متعدد الوظائف 
DOUBLE REGULATING VALVE
صمام التخلص من الهواء AIR VENT
صمام تجنب آثار ازدياد الضغط 
PRESSURE REDUSING VALVE
صمام معايرة الضغط 
PRESSURE REGULATING VALVE

و توجد تصنيفات اخري للمحابس نسأل الله ان اتمكن من عرضها فيما بعد
و الموضوع للمشاركة ايضا و كلنا مصحح للآخر


----------



## eng - mahmoud (8 يونيو 2011)

ما شاء الله 

 مجهود اكتر من رائع لمهندس بل عالم فى التبريد والتكييف
بارك الله فيك​


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (27 يونيو 2011)

Sensors
تنطق : سينسورز مفردها سينسور( مع خطف الياء كما لو كانت كسرة ) 
تترجم : حساسات / مجسات / مستشعرات
الترجمة المقترحة : قرن استشعار 
و المقصود بها : الأداة التي تستشعر تواجد ظاهرة او ماهو مترتب على حدوث الظاهرة ، و منها :
قرن استشعار درجة الحرارة TEMPERATURE SENSOR
قرن استشعار الرطوبة HUMIDITY SENSOR 
قرن استشعار الضغط PRESSURE SENSOR
قرن استشعار التدفق FLOW SENSOR
قرن استشعار تواجد غاز ثاني اكسيد الكربون 
CARBON DIOXIDE SENSOR
قرن استشعار درجة نقاء الهواء
AIR QUALITY SENSOR
قرن استشعار التواجد البشري 
OCCUPANCY SENSOR
و من هذه القرون ما يتم توصيله بأسلاك الي دائرة التحكم الرقمية دي دي سي DDC التي تراقب أداء و تشغيل المعدة سواء كانت وحدة مناولة هواء او تشللر او ملف و مروحة او مروحة شفط ...الخ ، ومنها ما يتم قراءة عطاياه عن بعد بدون استخدام اسلاك .
للمزيد راجع : كتاب العلامة وانج :HANDBOOK OF AIR CONDITIONING AND REFRIGERATION 2ED EDD, PAGE: 5-16 : 5- 21


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (27 يونيو 2011)

شكرا يا زميلنا الكريم مهندس ميدو 
جزاكم الله خيرا 
و اتمني لكم التوفيق
و ان اكون دائما في خدمة هذا العلم و خدمتكم ماستطعت باذن الله


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (27 يونيو 2011)

تصنيف منظومات استخدامات الماء 
في أعمال معالجة الهواء بغرض تكييفه 
Types of water systems used in air conditioning

تصنف هذه المنظومات طبقا لتطبيقاتها على النحو التالي :​
منظومات تسقيع ( تثليج ) الماء و و ظيفتها :​
الوصول بدرجة حرارة الماء الي 4,4 د م و حتي 10 د م ( 40 : 50 د ف) 
في هذه المنظومات يتم تسقيع الماء داخل اوعية المبخر باستخدام التمدد المباشر للفريون و تعتبر معدات تسقيع الماء WATER CHILLERS كمحطة مركزية لتوليد الماء الساقع او المثلج CHILLED WATER PLANT
و تتولي المضخات PUMPS نقل الماء الي معدات معالجة الهواء وهي وحدات مناولة الهواء AHU`S و وحدات الملف و المروحة FCU`S و في هذه المعدات تزيد درجة حرارة الماء نتيجة تبادله الحرارة مع الهواء بمقدار عشرة درجات الي 15 د ف ( 15,6 : 18,3 د م ) قبل عودتها لمعدات تسقيع الماء لتفقد ما تحمله من حرارة وتستعيد درجة حرارتها المنخفضة مرة اخري 
في حالة مايكون درجة حرارة الماء المرغوب فيها اقل من 3,3د م ( 38 د ف ) يتم استخدام محلول الجليكول و هو عبارة عن خليط من الـ : جلايكول و الماء .​


----------



## علاء يوسف (27 يونيو 2011)

بالتوفيق


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (27 يونيو 2011)

3 - منظومة تبريد الماء بالتبخير
evaporative cooling


----------



## دياردلير (27 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Ma7ame7o (11 يوليو 2011)

اود ان اشكر الجميع على هذة المجهود الرائع واتمنى لكم النجاح والتوفيق
اولى مشاركاتى احب ان ابداء بها وهى 
4- كثيرا ما نقراء فى الملتقى : باركن
الصحيح أن تنطق : باركنج
 الكلمة الأصل هي arking
المعني المتداول : موقف السيارات 
المعني المقترح تداوله : نفس المعنى السابق


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (11 يوليو 2011)

اهلا بك زميلنا الكريم و بمساهماتك 
فقط رجاء التدقيق في هجاء المصطلح حيث انه منتقص و اسمح لي بالتصحيح لأمي اعلم انها كتابية 
المصطلح صحته : parking 
اتمني لكم التوفيق و في انتظار مساهمات اخري باذن الله


----------



## أحمد مجدى الكحكى (13 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا يا بشمهندس


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (2 أغسطس 2011)

Ari = american refrigeration institute

تنطق أميريكان ( مع خطف مد الألف ) ريفريجيريشان انستيتيوت 
و تختصر بالحروف المبينة 
و المقصود : هو المعهد الامريكي للتبريد يقوم بكافة الاختبارات على الوحدة وكذا توصيف عطاء الوحدة و ما يتعلق بها من بيانات و هو يعطي شهادة ميلاد وحداة التكييف و قد اصدر مجموعة جداول يحدد فيها مواصفات الوحدات المختلفة كما هو مبين في الملفات التي ارفقها المهندس محمد عبد الرحيم تعطي البيانات الصحيحة الهامة التي تخدم المادة العلمية


----------



## moawia mohamed (2 أغسطس 2011)

التحية لاجتهادكم ......................وفقكم الله وسدد خطاكم


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (6 أغسطس 2011)

تصحيح مصطلح :
= ari
air conditioning and refrigeration institute
ونفس التعريف السابق الذي كتبته ينطبق عليه و هو انه معهد دراسات في التكييف و التبريد - امريكي - فقط اردت التنويه .
و انا اعتذر لتعجلي في وضع هذه المادة العلمية من قبل معتمدا على الذاكرة فقط .
جل من لا يسهو - سبحان الله عدد خلقه و رضا نفسه و مداد كلماته و زنة عرشه سبحانه علم آدم الأسماء كلها 
و رمضان كريم


----------



## AR.H.ALI (6 أغسطس 2011)

رائع ........ بارك الله فيكم


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (10 أغسطس 2011)

و فيكم ياسيدي 
شكرا على مرورك


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (13 أغسطس 2011)

Fire rated doors

و تنطق : فاير ريتيد دوورز
المصطلح : ابواب مقاومة للحريق
و المقصود بها : ابواب ذات قابلية لمقاومة الاحتراق لمدة زمنية محددة و تتوقف مقاومتها للاحتراق على الخامة المصنوعة منها ، مادة الطلاء و سمك الخامة ونوع الطلاء 
و سنذكر فيما بعد توصيف هذه الأبواب و جهات الاعتماد


----------



## zanitty (13 أغسطس 2011)

Ma7ame7o قال:


> اود ان اشكر الجميع على هذة المجهود الرائع واتمنى لكم النجاح والتوفيق
> اولى مشاركاتى احب ان ابداء بها وهى
> 4- كثيرا ما نقراء فى الملتقى : باركن
> الصحيح أن تنطق : باركنج
> ...


و هذا ايضا خطا شائع سيدى 
فالباركنج هو الفعل نفسه اى توقيف المركبه فى مكان مخصص لذلك 
اما الموقف نفسه فهو بارك بدون الاى ان جى 

يعنى موقف السيارات اسمه Park اما توقيف الساره هو ال Parking


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (14 أغسطس 2011)

نورت يا صديقي العزيز
طبقا لما ورد في قاموس اكسفورد التعليمي oxford learner`s dictionary
فإن كلمة : بارك تأخذ معني الحديقة او المكان المتسع الغني بالخضرة و الأشجار ، 
و المعني الثاني موقف انتظار سيارات لأجل ، وقد يكون ذلك مقابل تعريفة تناسب زمن الوقوف .
و باركينج كما ذكرتم هي عملية تخزين السيارة في المواقف و لكنها طبقا لقواعد اللغة تصير اسما للمكان ايضا 
و سعادتي بالغة لهذه المشاركة الثرية 
و في انتظار مشاركاتك يا سيدي 
انا حاولت ادخل موقع رصد المصطلحات الذي نبهتني اليه دون جدوي ، ف خلينا في عملنا هذا و مرة اخري دعوي للمشاركة من الجميع .
اتمني من الزملاء اقتناء هذا القاموس ففيه كل ما يجب ان تعرفه عن كل مفردة من خلال استخدامها في جمل توضح المعني المقصود و أنا اسميه المغني في مفردات اللغة الانجليزية و استعمالاتها من خلال امثلة للتعبير 
و رمضان كريم


----------



## أبوعماروجاسر (14 أغسطس 2011)

والله ممتاز جدا جدا وسوف أشارككم بإذن الله


----------



## zanitty (15 أغسطس 2011)

مهندس صبري سعيد قال:


> نورت يا صديقي العزيز
> طبقا لما ورد في قاموس اكسفورد التعليمي oxford leadner`s dictionaryفكلمة بارك تأخذ معني الحديقة او المكان المتسع الغني بالخضرة و الأشجار ، و المعني الثاني موقف انتظار سيارات لأجل وثد يكون ذلك مقابل تعريفة تناسب زمن الوقوف
> و باركينج كما ذكرتم هي عملية تخزين السيارة في المواقف و لكنها طبقا لقواعد اللغة تصير اسما للمكان ايضا
> و سعادتي بالغة لهذه المشاركة الثرية
> ...


شرف لى ان اكون معكم استاذى رغم انى من غير المهتمين بتعريب الهندسه و من المعترضين عليه ايضا 
لكن علشان خاطر عيون استاذنا اخلينى معاكوا
انا بستعمل قاموس كامبردج ( انجليزى انجليزى ) و بصراحه اكثر من رائع و فيه تصريف الافعال و المصدر لكل كلمه و مرادفات لكل كلمه و و و 
بصراحه قاموس عبقرى 
و ادعو حضرتك لتجربته من هنا 
http://www.mediafire.com/?tav4bxtzs5yt9


قم بتحميل جميع الاجزاء داخل مجلد جديد
قم بفك الضغط عن واحد فقط من هذه الاجزاء فتحصل على مجلد البرنامج 

قم بتنصيبه على الجهاز و اذا ظهرت لك رساله تفيد ان البرنامج قديم او ما شابه قم باختيار run program
كما اسالك رفع قاموس اكسفورد ان كان ذلك ميسرا لك

اشكرك


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (16 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليكم حبيب قلبي 
هناك نوعان من التعريب : نوع ابتلينا به من الاخوة المترجمون مثلما يحدث من اخواننا في الشام و انا اقصد سوريا و الاردن و لبنان وهو تعريب لا يرتقي الي كلمة علم فتجد الجمل و الفقرات تتعارض مع بعضها و الفاظ و اصطلاحات تبعد بك عن المضمون الحقيقي للمعني 
و هؤلاء ليس لهم خبرة او تعامل مع العلم لا في موقع ولا في جامعة و لكن يلتقطون الكتب الالجنبية و يترجمون ترجمة حرفية بسكون الراء و ليس بفتحها و تجد الكتاب في اكثر من الف صفحة لا تتفق واحدة مع الأخري 
و هناك كتب كانت قد ترجمت في العراق و هي قريبة من الحرفية بفتح الراء و منها تستفيد الكثير حيث ان مترجميها كانوا متخصصين و لكن ليس بالعمق الكافي في براثن اللغة فالقاموس العربي لديهم غير قابل للتطوير او التحوير و لكن اعترف اني استفدت منهم 
اما الترجمة من النوع الثاني فقد وجدتها لدي عملاق مصري قام بترجمة كتاب فان وايلن للثرموديناميكا و عملاق آخر رحمه الله هو د عفيفي لكتاب دوسات في التبريد 
و منذ ان قرأت في الكتابين و في معجم المصطلحات الهندسية اصدار القوات المسلحة عام 1968م و ان قررت ان اتخذ عملية التعريب ليس بقصد الترجمة و لكن بقصد ان تكون لغتنا الأم اما للعلم ايضا ودفعني لهذا ان التعليم لدينا صار مختلطا يتكلم الدكتور باللغة العربية و يطعمها ببعض المصطلحات الاجنبية لا الواحد فهم منه عربي ولا انجليزي و تروح تقرأ في المرجع تجد نفسك فهمان اكتر من مدرسك 
و انا بدأت المشوار من عام 77 و لو رجعت لمكتبة نقابة المهندسين ستجد نسخ من جريدة كان يطلق عليها المهندس الشاب ولي فيها موضوعات عن تصميم اجزاء الماكينات لم تكتمل بسبب ايقاف الجريدة و الاحباط الذي تملكني لحظتها
و كان يرأس تحريرها المهندس عادل شلش ، وقد استدعاني لمقابلته عندما ارسلت له الحلقة الأولي و كان يعتقد وقتها انني فب الخمسين من العمر و فوجئ بي شابا و اصر على النشر و يومها اخدت على المفالة 3 جنيه و قال لي اتبرع بهم للجريدة و طبعا انا لقيت الثلاثة جنيه موش قد ثمن المواصلات و لا حتي مرجع واحد لكن استمريت يمكن خمس حلقات ، و توقفت الجريدة بسبب الدعم المالي وقتها 
و انا لست مترجما و لكني و جدت ان اصوغ ما انعم الله على به ليكون في ايدي الآخرين في نصوص ضمت أيضا خبرة من سبقوني في المجال واصوغها بكلمات في جمل و فقرات ارجو ان تكون قادرة على توصيل المادة العلمية لم لا يقدرون على تناولها من الكتب الأجنبية و لعلك لاحظت ان بعض زملائنا الجدد لا يكلف نفسه عناء القراءة و لكن يستمرئ السؤال، و انا دائما اضع المصطلح الانجليزي امام المصطلح العربي ، و حضرتك بتشوف قد ايه الاختلاف في التسميات من دولة لدولة و كلنا عرب 
موش عارف اشرح و جهة نظري كويس 
بالنسبة للقاموس اكسفورد للأسف لدي نسخة ورقية ، و هو موجود في مكتبة جرير 
اشكرك على مرورك و تعليقك و للننهض بلغتنا لتكون في مصاف اللغات الحية قائدة رائدة


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (24 أغسطس 2011)

*· **قواعد قضاء الحاجة ( قواعد الراحة ) **water closets*​ و تختصر بالحرفين : WC
*انواع قواعد الراحة :*
*· قاعدة قائمة western water closet ( قاعدة راحة افرنجي كما اصطلح على تسميتها ) والتسمية جاءت لكون القاعدة عبارة عن جسم رأسي التكوين قائم على أرضية الحمام و منها أنواع هي : *
*· قاعدة حائطية التثبيت و المخرج wall mounted*
أي معلقة الي الحائط و تستند اليه و مخرج المخلفات يعبر العائط عابرا ماسورة افقية ترتبط بماسورة الصرف الرئيسة و تميل نحوها بواسطة مشترك ثلاثي مائل
*· قاعدة قائمة ارضية التثبيت حائطية المخرج floor mounted w/side exit و تستند الي ارضية الحمام ولكن مخرج الفضلات جانبي متصل بماسورة الصرف الرئيسة بواسطة ممر (ماسورة ) افقية تلتحم مع قائم الصرف وتميل نحوه بواسطة مشترك مائل ( ماسورة الصرف الرئيسة ) *
*· قاعدة قائمة ارضية التثبيت أرضية المخرج floor mounted w/down exit وهي تستند الي بلاطات ارضية الحمام و يكون صرف المخلفات لأسفل مخترقا الارضية عبر ماسورة رأسية تتصل بماسورة معلقة ببطن بلاطة ارضية الحمام و تلتحم بميل مع قائم الصرف *


*قاعدة قائمة لزم استخدام ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصة hndicap- western water closet (hwwc) ( قاعدة راحة للمعاقين )، *​
*قاعدة منبسطة ( قاعدة بلدي / قاعدة راحة شرقية / قاعدة عربي ) و كلها تسميات لشئ واحد eastern water closet *​ 

أرجو ان اكون وفقت لتسمية الأشياء مع احترامي للغة السوق
و اتعشم ان تكون تسميات مقبولة يعمل بها في قوائم الكميات


----------



## WASEEMIRAQ10 (24 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا اخي العزيز


----------



## باسم حبيب (8 سبتمبر 2011)

هناك نوعان من التعريب : نوع ابتلينا به من الاخوة المترجمون مثلما يحدث من اخواننا في الشام و انا اقصد سوريا و الاردن و لبنان وهو تعريب لا يرتقي الي كلمة علم فتجد الجمل و الفقرات تتعارض مع بعضها و الفاظ و اصطلاحات تبعد بك عن المضمون الحقيقي للمعني 
و هؤلاء ليس لهم خبرة او تعامل مع العلم لا في موقع ولا في جامعة و لكن يلتقطون الكتب الالجنبية و يترجمون ترجمة حرفية بسكون الراء و ليس بفتحها و تجد الكتاب في اكثر من الف صفحة لا تتفق واحدة مع الأخري 
و هناك كتب كانت قد ترجمت في العراق و هي قريبة من الحرفية بفتح الراء و منها تستفيد الكثير حيث ان مترجميها كانوا متخصصين و لكن ليس بالعمق الكافي في براثن اللغة فالقاموس العربي لديهم غير قابل للتطوير او التحوير و لكن اعترف اني استفدت منهم 
اما الترجمة من النوع الثاني فقد وجدتها لدي عملاق مصري قام بترجمة كتاب فان وايلن للثرموديناميكا و عملاق آخر رحمه الله هو د عفيفي لكتاب دوسات في التبريد 
أستاذي الكريم 
كنت سعيداً جداً وأنا أتابع المشاركات الغنية والجميلة، ولشد ما آلمني تعليقكم هذا الذي ينفي صفة العلمية عن بلاد ومهندسيها بأكملهم. ويمنحها لأشخاص بعينهم.
إننا ننحني أما أشخاص مثل د. عفيفي و د. حسن فتحي وغيرهم
لكنني لا أستطيع أن أفهم النظرة التعصبية خاصتك.
إن الترجمة والتعريب ونقل العلوم ليست بالأمر السهل ولكنها مهمة وضرورة ملحة، ولا تأتي بجهد فردي وإنما بجهد جماعي ودؤوب. إنني لا أنكر وإنما أستنكر وجود الكثير من الترجمات التي لا تستأهل ثمن الورق الذي كتبت عليه، لكن بالمقابل هناك الكثير الكثير من الترجمات الممتازة التي تسمو عالياً بلغتنا.
إن مشكلة تعريب المصطلحات الهندسية الجديدة تقع على عاتق المهندسين وحدهم من أجل نحت مصطلحات عربية ملائمة لها، واللغة العربية قادرة على ذلك. 
(على الأقل أكثر من اللغة العبرية أو الفارسية)


----------



## محمود عامر (12 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## karin_rer (19 سبتمبر 2011)

ما هو الشلير ؟ اين يوجد ؟


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (8 أكتوبر 2011)

الزميل العزيز باسم حبيب 
انا رجل مسلم احب مهنتي و عروبتي و مصريتي ووحدوي قومي 
هذه واحدة لأنفي عن نفسي العنصرية او التعصب 
و عندما اتحدث عن التعريب فأنا لا أقلل من جهد من سبقونا أو لحقونا او يعاصروننا 
و انما انا اشير الي ترجمات بين يدي و صادرة من مصر و من سورية و من العراق و من ليبيا لا تمت للمهنية بصلة بسبب ان مترجموها أدباء و ليسوا مهندسون أو مهندسون بلا خبرة أو طلاب اجبروا على ترجمة مرجع و تمتجميع ترجماتهم و حشرها في اوراق ووضع عليها اسم الدكتور الذي كلفهم بالترجمة و لم يكلف نفسه مراجعة النصوص و الربط بينها ، و احد الكتب طلب مني ان اترجم فصل منه لبعض الطلاب الذين كلفوا بذلك و طلبت منهم الكتاب ذاته فقالوا الدكتور وزع على كل مجموعة فصل واحد منه و لما اطلعت على ترجمات الطلاب الآخرين رفضت اكمال الترجمة لأن الترجمات الأخري تمت من خلال مكاتب ترجمة تبحث الكلمة في القاموس بصرف النظر عن مدلولها العملي 
رجاء لا تأخذ كلامي على انه تعصب او عنصرية فلي اساتذة و زملاء من مختلف البلاد العربية اعتز بصداقتهم و اخوتهم ، و اذا كنت اخطأت فأنا آسف لكل من احس بأني اخطأت التعليق


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (8 أكتوبر 2011)

الزميل كارين 
اهلا بك و اتمني لكم التوفيق 
التشللر عبارة عن معدة لتثليج الماء الي درجة حرارة 5 درجات مئوية او اقل بما لا يصل الي الصفر المئوي 
و يوجد تشللرات ( جمع تشللر ) تقوم بتسقيع محلول مائي مكون من جلايكول و ماء الي ما دون الصفر حيث ان المحلول لا يتجمد و انما يستخدم لتسقيع الماء و تجميده مثلما يحدث في صناعة الثلج او صناعة خلط الخرسانة التي تنقل لمسافات بعيدة لتفادي تلف المخلوط قبل صبه ، و كذلك صناعات البلاستيك و صناعة حبيبات البلاستيك الخام ، و الأيس كريم ، و خلافه .
و التشللر chiller عبارة عن معدة تبريد مكونة من ضاغط compressor و مكثف condenser و مبخر evaporator و أجهزة تحكم control system و بعض الأجهزة المساعدة لزوم تحسين الأداء accessories مثله مثل اي معدة تبريد و لكن بالحجم الذي يناسب الغرض من استخدامه 
و سعره ليس بالرخيص و لكن له فوائد عديدة:
1- يمكن نقل المياه المثلجة إلي مسافات بعيدة دون ان تفقد ماتحمله من عطاء تبريدي 
2- استخدام آمن خاصة للمستشفيات و صالات الحاسبات و التحكم و المسارح 
3- الماء هو وسيط التبريد و استبداله غير مكلف 
4- يمكننا الحصول على عطاءات تبريدية هائلة من تشللر واحد و بحجم مقبول 
و تصنف التشللرات من حيث تبريد المكثف الي تشللرات تبرد مكثفاتها بالهواء ، و تشللرات تبرد مكثفاتها بالماء و الأخيرة تحتاج لمصدر مياه مستمر إما نهر جاري او بئر متجدد المياه او بحيرة متسعة السطح او باستخدام برج تبريد 
و يعد استخدام التشللرات من اهم و افضل مايمكن استخدامه للمجمعات المتناثرة المباني و المتعددة الاستخدام و المباني ذات الطوابق المتعددة اكثر من اربعة طوابق و للمستشفيات و الجامعات و للأغراض الصناعية 
ورغم تكلفتها المبدئية العالية إلا أنها ذات تكلفة تشغيل مناسبة و تكلفة صيانة تكاد تكون معدومة لمدة 15 سنة تقريبا و اصلاحاتها ليست جسيمة


----------



## الناصح أبو عبيدة (24 أكتوبر 2011)

باسم حبيب قال:


> هناك نوعان من التعريب : نوع ابتلينا به من الاخوة المترجمون مثلما يحدث من اخواننا في الشام و انا اقصد سوريا و الاردن و لبنان وهو تعريب لا يرتقي الي كلمة علم فتجد الجمل و الفقرات تتعارض مع بعضها و الفاظ و اصطلاحات تبعد بك عن المضمون الحقيقي للمعني
> و هؤلاء ليس لهم خبرة او تعامل مع العلم لا في موقع ولا في جامعة و لكن يلتقطون الكتب الالجنبية و يترجمون ترجمة حرفية بسكون الراء و ليس بفتحها و تجد الكتاب في اكثر من الف صفحة لا تتفق واحدة مع الأخري
> و هناك كتب كانت قد ترجمت في العراق و هي قريبة من الحرفية بفتح الراء و منها تستفيد الكثير حيث ان مترجميها كانوا متخصصين و لكن ليس بالعمق الكافي في براثن اللغة فالقاموس العربي لديهم غير قابل للتطوير او التحوير و لكن اعترف اني استفدت منهم
> اما الترجمة من النوع الثاني فقد وجدتها لدي عملاق مصري قام بترجمة كتاب فان وايلن للثرموديناميكا و عملاق آخر رحمه الله هو د عفيفي لكتاب دوسات في التبريد
> ...



السلام عليكم

جميل كلام المهندس صبري سعيد مع التحفظ على حصر هشاشة الترجمة عند الأخوة في الشام لأنني حسب ما قرأت من الكتب المترجمة وجدت أن أكثر المترجمين العرب لا يحسنون الترجمة وبعضهم لم يبذل مجهودا في الترجمة كما أشار المهندس صبري وفقه الله
وأفضل كتاب أطلعت عليه كان مترجماً من قبل دكتورة عراقية
وبودي أن أقرأ للدكتور عفيفي حيث أنكم نعتوه بالعملاق 

أخي المهندس باسم أتفهم موقفك لكنه أورد الشام كمثال ولا أشك في أنه يقصد البعض لا الكل مع أن أغلب المترجمين في العالم العربي لا يحسنون الترجمة وهذا ظاهر ومعروف وللأسف

وأتفق معك في قولك: إن الترجمة والتعريب ونقل العلوم ليست بالأمر السهل ولكنها مهمة وضرورة ملحة، ولا تأتي بجهد فردي وإنما بجهد جماعي ودؤوب

وفقكما الله لكل خير

والسلام عليكم


----------



## الناصح أبو عبيدة (24 أكتوبر 2011)

مهندس صبري سعيد قال:


> الزميل كارين
> اهلا بك و اتمني لكم التوفيق
> التشللر عبارة عن معدة لتثليج الماء الي درجة حرارة 5 درجات مئوية او اقل بما لا يصل الي الصفر المئوي
> و يوجد تشللرات ( جمع تشللر ) تقوم بتسقيع محلول مائي مكون من جلايكول و ماء الي ما دون الصفر حيث ان المحلول لا يتجمد و انما يستخدم لتسقيع الماء و تجميده مثلما يحدث في صناعة الثلج او صناعة خلط الخرسانة التي تنقل لمسافات بعيدة لتفادي تلف المخلوط قبل صبه ، و كذلك صناعات البلاستيك و صناعة حبيبات البلاستيك الخام ، و الأيس كريم ، و خلافه .
> ...



أشكرك مهندسنا الغالي
معلومات رائعة وقيمة ومختصرة لكنها مفيدة
وأضيف لكنها كأي جهاز تحتاج لصيانة دورية وتغييرالماء عند تغييره .

وقد ذكرت أستاذي الكريم في أول هذا الموضوع المميز الآتي:
*"
*​*- كثيرا ما نقراء فى الملتقى : الجلر
الصحيح أن تنطق : التشلر 
الكلمة الأصل هي : chiller
المعني المتداول : مبرد مياه 
المعني المقترح تداوله : وحدة تثليج مياه 
السبب : وظيفة الوحدة هى تثليج المياه الى ما يقارب 5.5 درجة مئوية اما مبرد المياه فهو الذى يستخدم لمياه الشرب و بسعة تبريد صغيرة جدا* "

ولدي استفسار:
أليس مبرد مياه أقرب للمعنى من وحدة للتثليج أقصد أن الجهاز يقوم بخفض درجة حرارة الماء ولكن لا يقوم بتثليجه؟ أم أنني فهمت خطأ

وفقك الله


----------



## dtq (24 أكتوبر 2011)

Thank yoooooooooooooou


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (24 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم زميلنا الكريم ابو عبيدة ، اشكرك على المرور و اشكركم على تعليقكم الذي اوافقكم فيه تماما فليس فينا من لا يخطئ و بلاش حكاية الخطأ لأننا مجتهدون قد يحالفنا الصواب و هو ما اسعي اليه بتوفيق الله تعالي و قد يجانبني الصواب و اسعي الي تصحيحه او اتطلع لزميل او زملاء اعلم مني ليصحح لي 
بالنسبة للتشللر هو فعلا معدة تبريد مياه و ليس جهازا منزليا فأردت ان يحظي بإسم مصطلح يميز بينه و بين الجهاز المنزلي ، و انا استنتجت الإسم من انه يمكن الوصول بدرجة حرارة الماء الي الصفر وفي بعض الأغراض التجارية يستخدم لإنتاج كتل الثلج و للوصول لهذه الحالة يستخدم محلول الجلايكول و اذا راجعت موضوعي عن وحدات تكييف الهواء المتداولة في السوق و هو قيد الاستكمال ستجد احقية المصطلح في التواجد و ليس لدي مايمنع من استخدام مبردة مياه اذا اتفق الزملاء عليه
وتقبلوا خالص احترامي للجميع​


----------



## جمال عطبرة (26 أكتوبر 2011)

موضوع رائع وجيد ومفيد اشكركم اخوانى صبرى وحمادة و محمد وجميع من شارك فى هاذا الموضوع


----------



## مجدى مرزوق خطاب (28 أكتوبر 2011)

مهندس صبري سعيد قال:


> السلام عليكم
> قل ولا تقل
> ليس لي فضل في هذا الموضوع فأصحاب الفضل هما المهندس حمادة و المهندس محمد ميكانيك
> جزاهم الله خيرا
> ...


أود أن أضيف من باب نصرة لغتنا الجميلة والحفاظ عليها كعمود رئيسي في الحفاظ علي الهوية وأستعادة الريادة أن نستخدم المصطلح باللغة العربية المناظر للأنجليزي لا نكتبه فقط بالعربية ونتجنب الخلط حتي لاندخل في لغتنا ماليس منها في عصر الغفوة.


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (29 أكتوبر 2011)

اهلا بك زميلنا العزيز 
في انتظار مساهماتك و استفساراتك


----------



## nihad m.mokayed (31 أكتوبر 2011)

فكرة رائعة جزاكم الله خير ياريت في حالة عدم وجود مصطلح عربي للكلمة محاولة تعريبها ايضا ودمتم


----------



## خادم محمد (8 ديسمبر 2011)

مهندس صبري أنت مهندسقدير والسلام


----------



## قلم العطاء (11 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله كل خيرا على هذه الفكرة المتميزة .......... فهى مهمة جدا لكل من فى هذا المجال

اتمنى لكم التوفيق

اخيكم

قلم العطاء


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (12 ديسمبر 2011)

[FONT=&quot]حوض وجه [/FONT]Lavatory 
[FONT=&quot]حوض وجه حائطي [/FONT]Wall mounted Lavatory
[FONT=&quot]حوض مطبخ [/FONT]Kitchen Sink
[FONT=&quot]غسالة أطباق [/FONT]Dishwasher
 · [FONT=&quot]خلاط حوض عادي [/FONT]Ordinary lavatory faucet[FONT=&quot] 

[/FONT]
· [FONT=&quot]خلاط اغلاق ذاتي [/FONT]Self-closing lavatory faucet
· [FONT=&quot]خلاط حوض عميق (مطبخ / خدمة) [/FONT]Sink faucet 0.5"- 0.75"
· [FONT=&quot]خلاط استحمام [/FONT]bath faucet or shower head 0.5"
· 
· [FONT=&quot]محبس تغذية صندوق الطرد [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Ball cock in water closet flush tank[/FONT][FONT=&quot]

[/FONT]
· [FONT=&quot]محبس طرد [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Flush valve [/FONT][FONT=&quot] 
[/FONT]
· [FONT=&quot] ضغط التشغيل [/FONT]working pressure
· [FONT=&quot]محبس نافورة مياه شرب [/FONT]Drinking fountain jet
· [FONT=&quot]محبس تغذية غسالة أطباق او ملابس منزلية [/FONT][FONT=&quot]domestic laundry or dish washing machines[/FONT]
· [FONT=&quot]محبس نظافة طويل الرقبة [/FONT] Hose bib/ sill cock
 [FONT=&quot]
[/FONT] [FONT=&quot] قواعد الراحة[/FONT]​​WATER CLOSETS[FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]​​ 

· [FONT=&quot]قاعدة قائمة[/FONT]WESTERN WATER CLOSET [FONT=&quot] ( قاعدة راحة افرنجي كما اصطلح على تسميتها ) و منها :[/FONT]
 

· [FONT=&quot]قاعدة حائطية التثبيت و المخرج [/FONT]WALL MOUNTED[FONT=&quot][/FONT]
 

· [FONT=&quot]قاعدة قائمة ارضية التثبيت حائطية المخرج [/FONT]FLOOR MOUNTED W/SIDE EXIT[FONT=&quot][/FONT]
 

· [FONT=&quot]قاعدة قائمة ارضية التثبيت ارضية المخرج [/FONT]FLOOR MOUNTED W/DOWN EXIT[FONT=&quot][/FONT]
 

· [FONT=&quot]قاعدة قائمة لزم استخدام ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصة [/FONT]HANDICAP- WESTERN WATER CLOSET [FONT=&quot] ( قاعدة راحة للمعاقين )، وهي قدتكون احد الأنواع السابقة الا انها تختلف في الارتفاع و اتساع حوضها المسحوب طرفه للامام ، و يتناسب ارتفاعها مع ارتفاع الكرسي المتحرك .[/FONT]


 [FONT=&quot]قاعدة منبسطة ( قاعدة بلدي / قاعدة راحة شرقية / قاعدة عربي ) و كلها تسميات لشئ واحد [/FONT][FONT=&quot]EASTERN WATER CLOSET [/FONT][FONT=&quot] و كانت تنحت قديمامن الحجر الصلد
[/FONT]


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (19 ديسمبر 2011)

هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?p=2460083#post2460083#ixzz1gsQUeLre

​*هذه بعض مفردات علم التبريد :

2- درجة حرارة التبخير EVAPORATION TEMPERATURE
3- درجة حرارة التكثيف CONDENSING TEMPERATU - 
4- ضغط التبخير EVAPORATION TEMPERATURE 
5- ضغط التكثيف CONDENSING PRESSURE
6- مسار مرحلة الانضغاط COMPRESSION PROCESS
7- مسار مرحلة التكثيف CONDENSING PROCESS
8- نقطة الخنق THROTTLING START POINT
9- مسار مرحلة الخنق و الإنتشار THROTTLING PROCESS
10 - نقطة بداية الانتشار و التمدد EXPANSION START POINT 
11- مسار مرحلة الإنتشار و التبخر EVAPORATION PROCESS
*هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=295995#ixzz1gsRid4jg

​*- نقطة التحول الكامل الي بخار و بدء التحول الي وسيط غازي البنية SATURATION POINT 0F VAPOUR
13- نقطة بداية التكثيف و التخلص من الحرارة المحسوسة CONDENSING START POINT
14- نقطة بداية التحول الي سائل و التخلص من الحرارة الكامنة SATURATED VAPOUR AND START OF BEING LIQUID - POINT
15- العطاء التبريدي COOLING CAPACITY
16- عطاء التدفئة ( و المضخة الحرارية ) HEATING CAPACITY
17- الضاغط COMPRESSOR
18- المبخر EVAPORATOR
19- المكثف CONDENSER
20- فلتر تجفيف و تنقية وسيط التبريد FILTER DRYER
21- اداة خنق و انتشار EXPANSION DEVICE وسيط التبريد
و نسألكم الدعاء
*


----------



## nofal (21 ديسمبر 2011)

أعتقد رقم 4 ليس temperature بل 

pressure

الاثنان ياسيدي


----------



## ad ali (22 ديسمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم جميعا 
بجد جزاك الله كل خير (مهندس صبري سعيد )
انا مش مهندس بس استفادة كتير جدا


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (27 ديسمبر 2011)

catch basin
تنطق كاتش بيزين مع خطف الياء و كسر الزاي
و المقصود بها حوض تجميع و يستخدم في تجميع مياه الأمطار لإعادة استخدامها و يترتب على ذلك ان تصنع من مواد غير منفذة للماء او من خرسانة المسلحة المعالجة ضد انفاذ الماء ، أيضا تستخدم في تجميع المخلفات الآدمية تمهيدا لترحيلها الي اماكن فصل الحمأة عن الماء و معالجة كليهما بغرض استخدام الحمأة المعالجة لتسميد الأراضي الزراعية او المستصلحة ، بينما الماء المعالج يعاد استخدامه في الري او معالجته بكتريولوجيا بالكيماويات و تعقيمه لإعادة استخدامه في عمليات غسيل السيارات او نظافة الأرضيات ، و يختلف حجم الحوض بحجم المخلفات المراد تجميعها و هي بدورها تتوقف على حجم المبني و مدة الاشغال فيه و مواعيد التخلص من المخلفات .


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (1 يناير 2012)

trade effluent system 
تنطق : تريد إيفليوينت سيستم

و تعني شبكة تصريف المخلفات الصناعية مثل مخلفات استخدام الكيماويات و مخلفات الانتاج و مخلفات غسيل السيارات و المحركات و اعمال الصيانة و تكون مكونة من : 

- مواسير لا تصدأ (ستانليس ستيل ) أو من البولي ايثيلين فينيل الذي لا يتفاعل مع الكيماويات 
- محطة مضخات رفع 
- سيارت ذو خزانات محمولة لتلقي ما تصرفه مضخات الرفع لإلقائها بعيدا 
- محطة معالجة تفصل الشوائب سواء كانت زيوت او كيماويات او بتروليات لقبرها او اعادة تدويرها ​


----------



## mori22 (1 يناير 2012)

*جزاك الله كل خير*


----------



## garanore (4 يناير 2012)

​*الموضوع ممتاز وربنا يفقكم ان شاء الله*


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (11 يناير 2012)

condensate tray
حوض تجميع مياه التكاثف
و تنطق : كوندانسيت تريي
يتم تصنيعه من الواح معدنية يتم طلائها بمواد مانعة للصدأ أو من مواد اكليريك أو فايبر جلاس 
وظيفتها تجميع المياه التي تتكثف على جدران و مواسير ملف التبريد و بالتالي نتمكن من طردها الي خارج وعاء الوحدة ونقلها الي اقرب نقطة تصريف 
و بالمناسبة لتقريب المعني فهي مثل طفاية السجائر التي تجمع نواتج احتراق السيجارة من رماد و تسمي ASH -TRAY و تنطق آش تريي 
يتم تركيب الحوض اسفل ملف التبريد بحيث لا تسمح بتسريب المياه منه لحماية السقف الحمالي 
و هو من النقاط التي يشملها تفتيش الاستشاري 
و تكون ارضية الحوض مائلة نحو فتحة التصريف او احيانا يتطلب اثناء تركيب الوحدة ان يراعي ان تكون بميل نحو فتحة التصريف و هذا يكون في الغالب علاج الوحدات التي يتسرب منها ماء يتلف السقف الجمالي ( المستعار) 
يراعي عند توصيل الحوض الي اقرب نقطة تصريف ان يتم تركيب بي تراب اي كوع مانع للرائحة


----------



## eng.moohamed (11 يناير 2012)

رائع جداااااااااااااااااااااااا ونسأل الله العلى القدير أن يوفق القائمين على العمل الجميل وتصحيح المفاهيم


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (21 يناير 2012)

occupant
تنطق أوكيوبانتس
و تعني : شاغلي المكان ، أي سكان المكان من البشر و يعمل حساب الأحمال الحرارية التي تصدر من الذين يشغلون المكان طبقا لنشاطهم 

equipment
و تنطق : إكويبمينت
معدات ، و منها المعدات الخاصة بالبناء و الحفر و الاحتبارات الإتلافية و غير الاتلافية


----------



## محمد يوسف الكومي (23 يناير 2012)

استاذنا م / صبري
موضوع جميل وموفق ان شاء الله 
جعلة الله في ميزان حسناتك انت وكل من هم مسؤلين عن هذا القسم


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (25 يناير 2012)

اشكركم جميعا على المرور 
و أرجو ان أكون قائما بواجبي بما يحب ربي ان يكون 
اتمني من الخبراء في الفوتوشوب ان يدعمونا بصور و أشكال توضيحية في ملفات مرفقة تعطي للمكتوب حياة 
ليتني خبير في ذلك 

 و ادعو للجميع بالتوفيق


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (25 يناير 2012)

Odors 
وتنطق : أودورز 
و تعني : الروائح الغير مستحبة ، و هي ما يمكن ان يختلط بالهواء المكيف من روائح المطابخ أو الحمامات أو التفاعلات الكيماوية في المعامل و عنابر الصناعة المختلفة و لذا نتجنب اختلاط الهواء الراجع الي وحدات التكييف بأي منها
و في بعض المواقف يتم طرد الهواء الراجع من الغرف المكيفة و التي ينتج فيها مثل هذه الروائح ، بكامله ، ان لم توجد وسيلة فلترة و معالجة .

Pollution
و تنطق : بوليوشن ( بفتح الشين و ضم الباء)
و تعني : التلوث 
و ينتج التلوث عن الصناعات الضارة بالبيئة المحيطة مثل الأسمن و تكسير الأحجار في المحاجر ، و صناعة الأسفلت و الأسمدة و الصناعات البترو كيماوية و صناعة البطاريات و صناعة الرصاص و الحديد و الألمنيوم و استخلاص المعادن عموما و خاصة مناطق استخراجها ،و صناعة الغزل و النسج ، و معظم الصناعات الكيماوية ، كما ان مصادر التلوث تكون من المعامل البيطرية و غرف التشريح و العمليات و حفظ الجثث و المجازر و اماكن تواجد المرضي اصحاب الأمراض المعدية 
و هذه حالات يفضل فيها و يكون حتميا استخدام هواء مكيف متجدد بنسبة مائة بالمائة 
و لا يسمح بتجاوزات ، و نظرا لضخامة وحدات مناولة الهواء فاننا نستخدم نظم استرداد الطاقة علي ان لا تكون من نوع عجلة استرداد الطاقة كما يجب استخدام الفلاتر المناسبة لتجنب الآثار المدمرة لعودة الهواء الملوث الي المناطق المكيفة في المباني التي يفترض انشائها في هذه الأجواء الملوثة 

Toxity
تنطق : توكسيتي، بكسر السين
و تعني : السمية 
و هي تنتج عن وجود توالد ابخرة سامة او انتشار (مسحوق ) بودرة سامة ، تفاعلات كيماوية مثل تلك المستخدمة في صناعة الحرب البيولوجية و الكيماوية 
و تكون المناطق المكيفة القريبة او التي تحتوي مثل هذه المولدات للسموم مكيفة بهواء متجدد تماما و معالج بفلاتر بامكانها التخلص من هذه السموم سواء بالاحتواء او بالتفاعل لانتاج مواد صديقة 

Indoor Air Quality : IAQ
تنطق الجملة : إندوور إير كواليتي 
و تختصر في الحروف الأولي لكل كلمة من الجملة 
و المقصود منها جودة و نقاء الهواء الذي يتم تكييفه ثم تغذية المكان المراد تكييفه به ، كلما كان الهواء المكيف خال مما سبق الحديث عنه من تلوث و سمية و روائح غير مستحبة و جراثيم و أتربة و رمال ، او مكونات غير صديقة لصحة الإنسان كلما كانت جودة الهواء أعلا قيمة و هو مبتغي كل انسان ، و تستخدم فلاتر الهواء بأنواعها لتجويد هواء الإمداد اي الذي يتم تغذية الأماكن المراد تكييفها به .


----------



## احمد مانجستووو (30 يناير 2012)

الله اكبر عليكم يامهندسين العرب فعلا انا استافدت انا طالب المساعه انا طالب في 3 ميكا باور وده ايميلي [email protected] ومحتاج حد يعرفني طريق العمل في مجال التبريد والتكييف انا كنت صنايع 5 سنوات تكييف وتبريد ......... نرجو الافاده


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (31 يناير 2012)

لكي تعمل في مجال التكييف كمهندس لازم تتخصص 
و واضح انك دارس ممتاز و اللي انت درسته في الصنايع سيجعل منك بعد استكما الكلية مهندسا فذا بشرط ان تتقن اللغة الانجليزيو و لو بنسبة 60 % 
الفرق بينك و بين زميلك في الكلية كبير لأنك عندك رصيد سابق مطلوب تدعيمه ، و ده اللي يجعل لك الأفضلية دايما 
وفي الراتب ايضا ، و على قكرة ان كنت ناوي تعمل في الخليج لازم تكون قابلت احد من اللي اشتغلوا في الخليج علشان ما تاخدش مقلب في الراتب و ما تحسبهاش بالمصري الله يكرمك و بعدين تلاقي نفسك اللي بتاخده موش مكفي محلي حتي غير انك بتبقي ممسوك لحد عقدك ما ينتهي و يمكن تفضل ممسوك على طول 
اتمني لكم التوفيق


----------



## محمد حسن جبر (7 فبراير 2012)

الفكرة طيبة شكرا


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (7 فبراير 2012)

HEADER 


و تنطق : هيدر بكسر الهاء و فتح الدال 

 و تعني : الماسورة الجامعة ،
أ ي التي تتلقي عطاءات التدفق من عدة أفرع تصب فيها فتصبح بمثابة الينبوع الذي بدوره يغذي افرعا اخري أو تقوم بتوزيع ماتتلقاه الي منافذ أو مصبات 

و الحقيقة ان احد الزملاء الأفاضل سأل عن كيفية حساب الهدر و هكذا كتبها فدار الحوار التالي بيني و بينه و أردت ان تقرأوه للفائدة 
 ماذا تقصد بالهدر ؟
فالكلمة بسكون الدال تعني المواد الضائعة اي التي تخلفها العمليات الصناعية بمعني WASTE و بمعني ماسورة جامعة HEADER و بمعني انحدار PIPE SLOPE 
​ header or waste or pipe slope 

فالأول يعني ماسورة تجميع عطاءات التدفق لسائل قادم من مصادر متعددة لتناوله الي عناصر اخري 
و الثانية تعني الفائض الغير مستعمل من المواد المستخدمة كالصاج و المواسير و المحابس و ما شابه 
و الثالثة تعني ميول مواسير الصرف الصحي و صرف المطر 
فماذا تقصد 
و انا تحت امرك [/QUOTE]
 بارك الله فيك ياستاذ 
انا اقصد ماسورة تجميع عطاءات التدفق لسائل قادم من مصادر متعددة لتناوله الي عناصر اخري 
بالنسبه للشلر توجد عده طمبات توزع الماء لمناطق متعدده الهيدر الذي يجمع ماء الطرمبات لكي يذهب الى التشلر انا اقصد هذا الهيدر

 ويتم حساب قطر الماسورة الجامعة كالتالي :
 قطر الماسورة الجامعة = الجذر التربيعي لمجموع قيم مربعات أقطار المواسير التي تصب فيها أو تتفرع منهاا ​


----------



## ابومحمدصلاح (8 فبراير 2012)

بعض الناس تقول على المروحة vanوالصح هو fan


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (10 فبراير 2012)

fan 

و تنطق : فان 
و البعض ينطقها فانة كنوع من اقحامها في اللغة مثل أفورة و تسطيب و هي كلمات لها مايقابلها في لغتنا و لكن يحلو للجيل الجديد ان يبين انه مثقف 
و المعني : مروحة ، و الأصح : وحدة تحريك هواء 
ذلك انها تحرك الهواء بغرض السحب (شفط ) exhaust او الدفع blow ، و هي عبارة عن صفحات من المعدن او البلاستيك تغرف الهواء من مكان لتدفعه الي آخر ، و هي تدور حول محور و لها إطار مستدير يحملها و يدور بها حول المحور باستخدام محرك 
و قد سميت مروحة لأنها تخلق جوا من الراحة في المكان.
و نظرا لتعدد استخداماتها فقد تنوعت شكلا و موضوعا ، فمنها المروحة الدفاعة propeller type fan ، و تستخدم استخدامات صناعية حيث لا يكون الصوت غير ذي اهمية كالورش و المخازن و المطابخ و خلافه و ان كان قد حدث تطوير كبير في معالجة صوتها الملحوظ ، 
المروحة الطاردة مركزيا CENTRIFUGAL FAN و هي مروحة تسحب الهواء من حول محور دورانها و تطرده نحو محيط القرص الحامل لصفحات غرف الهواء (الريش ) باتجه تزايد نصف قطر القرص و تتميز بالعطاء في هدوء شديد و هي المراوح المستخدمة في تداول الهواء المكيف ضمن وحدات التكييف الداخلية
ايضا منها المراوح الضمنية INLINE FAN و يتم تركيبها ضمن خط مسار الهواء ،
و من المراوح مايتم تركيبه على سطح المبني و منها ما يتم تركيبه على الحائط ، و ما يتم تركيبه داخل الفراغ فوق السقف الجمالي ( السقف المستعار )
مع تحياتي للزميل ابو محمد الذي اثار الموضوع


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (18 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم 
هذه بعض المصطلحات المستخدمة في تسمية الأغراض المختلفة يتم كتابتها على لوحات صغيرة من الصاج المطلي بالميناء او البلاستيك الذي لا يتأثر بأشعة الشمس و هي لوحات ارشادية بالموقع المزمع تسليمه من قبل المقاول لبدء التشغيل من قبل المالك

demineralized water مياه مقطرة

compressed air @7bars هواء مضغوط عند 7بار

fire brigade ) department connection )
وصلة دفاع مدني لاستخدام فرق الإطفاء

parking # 10 موقف رقم 10 

fire water tank خزان مياه الإطفاء 

fuel tank - diesel خزان وقود الديزل

r-o water plant محطة تحلية المياه الأسموزية

chilled water plant محطة معدات تثليج الماء

pump station محطة مضخات


----------



## محمود الستاوى (19 فبراير 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا مهنس صبرى 
احد ابنائك وتلاميذك 
محمد احمد السيد


----------



## محمود الستاوى (19 فبراير 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا يا مهندس صبرى 
ابنك محمود احمد السيد


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (20 فبراير 2012)

وجزاكم الله خيري الدنيا و الآخرة 
اتمني للجميع التوفيق


----------



## mahmod_yosry (21 فبراير 2012)

*جزاك الله كل خير يا بشمهندس وجعل كل ذلك الجهد الوفير في ميزان حسناتك*


----------



## محمود الستاوى (21 فبراير 2012)

شكرا على المجهود المتميز


----------



## طاهرمحمدمنصور (24 فبراير 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا وجعله في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (25 فبراير 2012)

flow
تنطق : فلو ، 
بضم اللام و الواو ( أي لا سكون للواو مثل لو أن )
تعني : تدفق كإسم أو سريان ، و كل سائل LIQUID أو غاز GAS  أو مائع MEDIA أو خليط بينهما او خليط من احدهما مع مواد صلبة قابلة للانتقال MIXTURE و كلها يطلق عليها مائع ، يتدفق أو يسري في انبوب أو قناة او ما اشبه 
و معني انه يتدفق اذا له كتلة زئبقية اي لا يمكن تحديد حدودها الا في حاوية و هذه الحاوية تكون وعاء له جدران تمنع السائل من التسرب او الهروب 
واذا كان اسائل معبأ في اناء صار له حجما VOLUME وكتلة MASS ووزنا WEIGHT ,
 ويقاس الحجم اما باللتر LITER ، او السنتيمتر المكعب CUBIC CENTIMETER او المتر المكعب ( CUBIC METER ( Cu. m 
و هذه القياسات في النظام المتري او الدولي ،
بينما في النظام الامبريالي او الانجليزي و الأمريكي فيقاس الحجم بالقدم المكعب  Cu.ft CUBIC FEET ، أو الجالون gallons و يوجد قياسان للجالون قياس انجليزي و قياس امريكي و الأمريكي هو الأكثر تداولا ، 
و يؤخذ من الكلمة جمل اسمية مركبة مثل : 

Flow rate أو RATE OF FLOW
و تنطق : فلو رييت

 و تعني : معدل التدفق او معدل السريان و البعض يسميها معدل الجريان ،

 و المقصود به : هو ذلك الكم من المائع الذي يمكن ان يتدفق خلال فترة زمنية محددة عبر انبوب أو مجري
و يقاس معدل التدفق باللتر / ثا نية ( ل/ثا) lps , 
و المتر المكعب/ ساعة ( م3 /سا ) , Cu. m / hr ) : Cubic meter per hour or CMH ) في النظام المتري ، 
بينما يقاس بالجالون / دقيقة GPM أو القدم مكعب / د قيقة CFM

FLOW VELOCITY
و تنطق فلو فيلوسيتي بكسر السين و التاء 
و تعني سرعة التدفق او سرعة السريان او سرعة الجريان
و تقاس بالقدم / الثانية , feet per second : fps في النظام الانجليزي 
و بالمتر / الثانية m/s : meter per second


----------



## sultan0b (27 فبراير 2012)

موضع متميز


----------



## mohamedanees (29 فبراير 2012)

موضوع جميل جدا يابشمهندس


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (29 فبراير 2012)

ice maker
ice making plant
ice machine
و تنطق : أيس ميكر ، و أيس ميكينج بلانت و أيس ماشين 
و المدلول واحد مع اختلاف حجم النتاج اليومي : ماكينة صناعة الثلج أو وحدة انتاج الثلج أو مصنع انتاج ثلج
و منها انواع : 
وحدة انتاج بلاطات الثلج بطريقة تجارية
وحدة انتاج ثلج مجروش 
وحدة انتاج قشور ثلج
وحدة انتاج مكعبات ثلج 
يتم انتاج الثلج باستخدام وسيط تبريد ثانوي عبارة عن محلول ملحي تصل درجة حرارته الي سالب11 د م


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (1 مارس 2012)

و خير الكلام و المعني تجده في كتاب الله 
كلما قرأت ارتقيت

موقع القرأن الكريم​http://quran.muslim-web.com


----------



## اية الله محمد (2 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## ASHRAF100 (3 مارس 2012)

ممتازززززززززززززززززززززز


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (3 مارس 2012)

building management system : Bms


و تنطق : بلدينج ماناجمنت سيستم
 و تعني : نظام مراقبة اجهزة المباني 

هذا النظام عبارة عن لوحة تحكم panel board مربوط عليها كل الأجهزة و المنظومات الخدمية و بالتالي نحن في حاجة لمعرفة الحالة التي عليها المعدة او الجهاز و منها صلاحيته من خلال القراءات outputs التي تظهر على شاشة الكمبيوتر الملحق باللوحة كما يمكن الحصول على تقرير يومي كامل مطبوع تلقائيا او عند الحاجة 
المعدات التي يمكن ربطها على لوحة النظام منها : 


معدات تثليج الماء ( التشللرات ) chilled water equipments
وحدات تداول الهواء المكيفahu & fcu
وحدات تحريك الهواء ( المراوح ) fans
المضخات pumps
انظمة الانذار ضد الحريق fire alarm system
 انظمة مكافحة الحريق الأوتوماتيكية fire fighting system
خزانات المياه water & fuel tanks
 المصاعد الكهربائية lifts
الغلايات boilers
 
و لكل معدة عدة قراءات فلو اخذنا وحدة تداول هواء كبيرة يكون المطلوب من القراءات التي تخصها :


 تدفق الهواء 
درجات حرارة الهواء 

اداء الصمام الثلاثي 

اداء الفلاتر
اداء كاشف الدخان المركب على مجاري الهواء 

اداء سخانات التدفئة 

معدل الرطوبة
معدل تلوث الهواء 



و بالله التوفيق
​


----------



## اسعد ابوالعلا (4 مارس 2012)

شكرا جزيلا على الافادة الجميلة


----------



## اسعد ابوالعلا (4 مارس 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
كان عندى طلب يجماعة عاوز شيتات اكسيل لحساب كمية الغازات الطبية بالمستشفيات 
فياريت اللى عنده شيىء فى الموضوع ده يعمله رفع على الموقع وله جزيل الشكر 
اخوكم مهندس/ أسعد


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (4 مارس 2012)

زميلنا العزيز م اسعد
اهلا بك يمكنك مطالعة موضوعات الزميل م محمد عبد الرحيم ( محمد ميكانيك ) و ستجد اكثر مما تتوقع فهو شديد الاهتمام و التخصص في هذه الجزئية
و شكرا لمروركم


----------



## COREY (4 مارس 2012)

فكره رائعه جداً 
شكراً جزيلا ارجو الاستمرار على الابداع 

بعض زملائي يتداولون مصطلح : *(فلاوين)* و هذا شي خطا 
الكلمه الصحيحه : *(فلاي ويل)* *Flywheel* او ما يعرف بـــ دولاب الموازنة |
كلمة *(بستم)*
الكلمه الصحيحه هي* (بستن) **Piston* او ما يعرف بــــ المكبس | شكراً


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (5 مارس 2012)

شكرا مهندس كوري و نتمني ان نري المزيد 
و اهلا بكم زميلا معطاء في الملتقي


----------



## عاطف 58 (5 مارس 2012)

من الشئ المؤسف والمحزن تداول لفظ ( سكس بلف ) ومن مهندسين - والكلمة الصحيحة safety valve وهو عباره عن محبس عدم رجوع و للمحافظة علي عدم السريان العكسي . شكراً أستاذي مهندس / صبري سعيد علي موضوعك الرائع .


----------



## COREY (10 مارس 2012)

شكراً جزيلاً استاذنا العزيز *مهندس صبري*


----------



## محمود الستاوى (10 مارس 2012)

*جزاكم الله خيرا*


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (11 مارس 2012)

السلام عليكم مهندس عاطف 
جزاكم الله خيرا على مساهمتكم و اسمح لي ان اصحح ما ورد في النص 
صمام الأمان safety valve غير صمام مانع الإرتداد فصمام الأمان المقصود منه تفادي حدوث خطر نتيجة لزيادة ضغط المائع سواء كان غاز او سائل 
اما صمام مانع الارتداد NON RETURN VALVE 
or
CHECK VALVE 
فهو يسمح بتدفق المائع في اتجاه واحد فقط و يمكن تسميته صمام المسار الواحد
ONE DIRECTION FLOW VALVE و هذا لاستمرار عمل المضخة و ضمان عدم حدوث تفريغ يؤدي الي عدم استطاعة المضخة للاقلاع مرة اخري و تصير في حاجة لإعادة اعدادها للعمل بأن نضطر لاستكمال عمود الماء حتي تتمكن المضخة من الإقلاع و الإستمرار في سحب الماء من المصدر ، و هو ما يسمي او يعرف بتحضير المضخة .
و بمناسبة هذه النقطة انا افضل ان تكون نقطة سحب المضخة PUMP SUCTION في مستوي ادني من اقل مستوي مسموح به في الخزان المصدر ، و في هذه الحالة ييمكنك اختيار مضخة ذات سعر مناسب و غير مرتفع
تمنياتي بالتوفيق و شكرا على العطاء


----------



## احمد الجميل (11 مارس 2012)

*امين يارب العالمين*



مهندس صبري سعيد قال:


> أهلا بك عاشق تراب القدس
> اختيارك للإسم اكثر من موفق بارك الله فيكم ،
> كلنا يعشق تراب القدس ولكن موش طايلينه وللبيت رب قادر يحميه و لا نملك الا الدعاء فادعو معي انت و 500 الف عضو في الملتقي :
> 
> اللهم فارج الهم و كاشف الغم و مجيب دعوة المضطرين فالق الحب و النوي و مذل رقاب الجبابرة الهمنا الصبر و مكنا من استعادة ثالث الحرمين بفضل و رحمة منك تغننا بها عن رحمة من سواك




امين يارب العالمين


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (11 مارس 2012)

و لنجدد الدعاءفي كل صلاة، و نافلة و دعوة ،  و نضيف اليه حسبنا الله و نعم الوكيل مائة مرة ، اللهم فرج عن المسلمين برحمتك وغوثك ياكريم و غل ايدي الظالمين و اشغلهم بأنفسهم عن عبادك الضعفاء طالبي رحمتك و غوثك يا الله و اقهر الظالم بالظالم
و اسحق الظالم للمسلم ،اينما ثقف و أرنا فيهم عجائب قدرتك


----------



## عاطف 58 (12 مارس 2012)

أشكرك أستاذي مهندس / صبري سعيد علي الشرح المستفيض والتوضيح وجزاك الله خير .


----------



## COREY (13 مارس 2012)

*مصطلحات هندسية*

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
بعض المصطلحات المستعمله والمتداوله بين مهندسين التبريد والتكييف
_____________________________________

*​*Compressor : ضاغط
*وظيفته سحب وسيط التبريد المتبخر عند ضغط منخفض نسبياً من المبخر، وضغطه، ثم تصريفه الى المكثف.

*Reciprocating Compressor : ضاغط مكبسي ( ترددي )*
يحتوي على مكبس piston يتحرك في اسطوانة حركة مستقيمة متناوبة في اتجاهين منعاكسين ( للأعلى و للأسفل )، حيث أن الحركة تنتقل الى المكبس عن طريق عمود المرفق الذي يؤدي الى انجاز شوطي السحب والانضغاط بالاسطوانة المجهزة بصمام سحب وصمام طرد.

*Rotary Compressor : ضاغط دوّار
*الأجزاء المتحركة لهذا الضاغط هي العضو الدوار، الاكسنتريك، الريشة المنزلقة.
عند تحرّك العضو الدوار حول الاسطوانة، فان نقطة تماسه، تمسح المحيط بجدار الاسطوانة، يدفع البخار بالكامل والمتواجد امام نقطة التماس باتجاه الريشة المنزلقة باتجاه فتحة الطرد، وفي هذه اللحظة وعندما تكون نقطة التماس قد عبرت فتحة السحب، فان دفعة جديدة من بخار وسيط التبريد تمر من المبخر الى الضاغط.

*Centrifugal Compressor : ضاغط نابذي (طرد مركزي)
*يحدث الانضغاط نتيجة لدوران وسيط التبريد المتبخر بسرعة عالية، وتحت تأثير القوة النابذة يقذف وسيط التبريد الى جدار العضو الدوّار داخلاً الى القناة المخصصة.

*Multi stage Compressor : ضاغط متعدد المراحل
*ضاغط يتم الإنضغاط فيه لوسيط التبريد على عدة مراحل (كأن يتم في عدد من الاسطوانات)

*Double stage Compressor : ضاغط مزدوج المرحلة
*ضاغط يتم الإنضغاط فيه لوسيط التبريد على مرحلتين (كأن يتم في اسطونتين)

*Hermatic Compressor : ضاغط محكم الغلق
*ضاغط يكون فيه المحرك الكهربائي داخل غلاف الضاغط ، وتكون التجميعة بأكملها محكمة الغلق ، وتعزل حيّز وسيط التبريد عزلاً تامّاً عن الجو. 

*Semi hermatic Compressor : ضاغط نصف محكم الغلق
*ضاغط يشبه ضاغط محكم الغلق ، إلاّ غلافه الخارجي غير ملحوم بل مربوط بالبراغي والصواميل ، ممّا يسمح بفكّه لإجراء الصيانة عليه.

*Open Compressor : ضاغط مفتوح
*ضاغط يكون عمود دورانه خارج علبة الضاغط ، ويلزمه جوانة لمنع وسيط التبريد من التسّرب و لعزل حيّز وسيط التبريد عن الجو ، ويحتاج إلى رقابة وإشراف على تشغيله.

*Enclosed Compressor : ضاغط مغلق
*ضاغط مكبسي (ترددي) تكون فيه الاسطوانات متوضّعة على شكل حرف V أو W

*شكراَ*


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (13 مارس 2012)

ما شاء الله اسهام ممتاز و غني اكثر الله من امثالك


----------



## COREY (14 مارس 2012)

مهندس صبري سعيد قال:


> ما شاء الله اسهام ممتاز و غني اكثر الله من امثالك



شكراَ استاذي العزيز ان شاء الله اكون عند حسن ظنكم


----------



## COREY (14 مارس 2012)

*مصطلحات هندسية*



*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
بعض المصطلحات المستعمله والمتداوله بين مهندسين التبريد والتكييف 
_____________________________________*




*Latent heat : الحرارة الكامنة*
*كمية الحرارة اللازمة التي تمتصها أو تطردها وحدة الكتلة لأي مادة كي تغير حالتها *

*Latent heat of fusion : الحرارة الكامنة للإنصهار*
*كمية الحرارة اللازم اضافتها لمادة ما كي تتحول من الحالة الصلبة الى الحالة السائلة دون تغير في درجة الحرارة.*

*Latent heat of vaporization : الحرارة الكامنة للتبخر*
*كمية الحرارة اللازم اضافتها لمادة ما كي تتحول من حالة سائل الى حالة بخار دون تغير في درجة الحرارة.*

*Latent heat of condensation : الحرارة الكامنة للتكثف*
*كمية الحرارة اللازم ازالتها من مادة متبخرة كي تتحول الى حالة سائلة دون تغير في درجة الحرارة أو الضغط.*

*Sensible heat : الحرارة المحسوسة*
*الحرارة الناتجة عن تغير درجة حرارة مادة ما دون أن يطرأ تغير في حالتها.*

*specific heat : الحرارة النوعية*
*كمية الحرارة اللازمة لرفع درجة حرارة 1 كغ من مادة ما درجة مئوية واحدة.*

*_____________________________________*


*Domestic refrigeration : التبريد المنزلي*
*يختص التبريد المنزلي بالاجهزة المستعملة في البيوت مثل البرادات ، والمجمدات ، ويعتبر جزءاً هاما من صناعة التبريد.*

*Commercial refrigeration : التبريد التجاري*
*يختص بتصميم وتركيب الاجهزة المستعملة في المطاعم ، والفنادق ، والمحلات التجارية ، والمؤسسات المختصة .*

*Industerial refrigeration : التبريد الصناعي
يختص بتصميم وتركيب وتشغيل الاجهزة المستعملة في معامل الجليد، ومعامل الالبان، والمصانع الكيميائية .*

*Transportation refrigeration : التبريد في وسائط النقل*
*ويختص بتصميم وتركيب وتشغيل الاجهزة المستعملة في تبريد السفن المخصصة لنقل المواد الغذائية القابلة للتلف، وسفن نقل الغازات السائلة، وسفن صيد الاسماك، بالاضافة الى تبريد المستودعات والمخازن في مختلف أنواع السفن.** كما يشمل التجهيزات المستعملة في الشاحنات المبردة المخصصة للنقل الى مسافات بعيدة وكذلك شاحنات السكك الحديدية المبردة.*

*شكراَ*



​


----------



## COREY (15 مارس 2012)

*مختصرات هندسية*



*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
بعض المختصرات المستعمله والمتداوله بين مهندسين التبريد والتكييف 
_____________________________________*

*

الرمز : EER
ويعني : energy efficiency ratio اي نسبة كفاءه استخدام الطاقة

الرمز : COP
ويعني : Coefficient of performance اي معامل الاداء

الرمز : RE
ويعني : Refrigeration effect اي التاثير التبريدي

الرمز : RH
ويعني : Relative humidity اي الرطوبه النسبيه

الرمز : CL
ويعني : Cooling load اي حمل التبريد

الرمز : TR
ويعني : Ton of Refrigeration اي طن التبريد

الرمز : [SUP].[/SUP]m
ويعني : Mass flow rate اي معدل السريان

الرمز : SHF
ويعني : Specific heat factor اي معامل الحراره المحسوس

الرمز : ACH
ويعني : Air change per hour اي معدل تغير الهواء في الساعه

الرمز : hp
ويعني : Horsepower اي قدرة الحصان

شكراً
*​


----------



## khalidwdn (25 مارس 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاكم الله خيرا يا مهندس صبري لما تبذولونه من مجهود واسال الله ان يثيبك عليه ويجزيكم خير الجزاء
فمشاركاتك متنوعه وهادفه واشهد الله اني احببتكم فيه . وفقك الله وسدد علي طريق الحق خطاك وحفظك ورعاك واساله ان يرزقك الفردوس الاعلي من الجنه
( ملحوظه من اخيك الاصغر ياهندسه) انا اري من وجهة نظري القاصره وارجو ان تعرضها علي اهل العلم انه كان الاولي ان لا تقول "ويبدأ الله بالافاضه علي "
وكان الافضل ان تقول ويبدأ ذهني في تلقي الفتح من الله أو و تبدا الافكار تتوالي علي ذهني بفضل الله عز وجل
معذرة يا هندسه فانا ان اظنكم والله افضل من واتقي واعقل ولكن ربما جاءتك النصيحه ممن هو اقل منك 
اخوك الفقير الحقير المحب لكم المستفيد منك خالد علي علي سعد ودن


----------



## elgezawe (25 مارس 2012)

سؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤال مهم جدا وضرورى؟؟؟؟؟؟
هو انا ينفع افتح فتحه لمخارج الهواء فى التكييف المركزى فوق عصب الصاج ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ولو حصل فيه مشاكل ولا عادى؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## khalidwdn (26 مارس 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك فيكم وجزي الله الاستاذ المهندس صبري عنا خير الجزاء وبارك له في علمه وسدده وبارك له في اهله وولده


----------



## khalidwdn (26 مارس 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك فيكم وجزي الله الاستاذ المهندس صبري عنا خير الجزاء وبارك له في علمه وسدده وبارك له في اهله وولده​


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (26 مارس 2012)

السلام عليكم 
شكرا مهندس خالد على كلماتك و دعائك و نسأل الله ان يتقبلنا قبول حسن 
بالنسبة لزميلنا الجيزاوي : هو السؤال لماذا تضطر للفتح في منطقة العصب ؟ اذا حدث هذا فانه يعني انك تقطم ظهر المجري لأن العصب معناه مثل العمود الفقري لجسم الانسان و لا يصلح ان نفسد العمود الفقري للمجري و نقول هو ده الخيار الوحيد .يعني بتعمل مشكلة من مفيش و اذا حدث فلا يد من اعادة تقوية المجري بطريقة مكلفة و غير جمالية و غير مجدية ، و لازم نعرف ان 
المهندس لابد ان يتمتع بمرونة لا تخل و لا تضر 
لازم تبعد عن العصب ب 15 سم على الأقل و تقدر تعمل كولار collar يعني مخرج عبارة عن رقبة اسطوانية مدمج فيها بوابة تحكم ، 
و يتم تثبيتها بعيد شوية عن منطقة العصب، 
و تمد منها قطعة مجري هواء مرن ( فلكسبل دكت flexible duct)، 
و ممكن تعمل رقبة منحرفة deviated neck، هذه التسمية لن تجدها في كتاب ، بالزاوية اللي تحقق لك مكان تثبيت الجريل اذا كان الجريل سيتم تثبيته في بطن الدكت 
ربنا يوفقكم


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (29 مارس 2012)

o & m = operation and maintenance documents
و تنطق : أوبريشن آند مينتينانس دوكيومينتس = أو آند إم
و تعني: وثائق التشغيل و الصيانة
و المقصود بها انه في نهاية المشروع لابد من ان يقوم المقاولون كل في مجال عمله بإعداد وثائق تسليم اعماله و منها 
وثائق تشغيل و صيانة المعدات و الأجهزة التي قام بتوريدها و تركيبها في الموقع ، و لذلك فان على مهندس الموقع الاحتفاظ بكافة الكتالوجات و النشرات و خطابات الضمان لكل معدة تصل الي الموقع و يفضل سحبها على اسكانر تمهيدا لإعادة ترتيبها لتقديمها للاستشاري للمراجعة و الاعتماد و تسجيل مرئياته او ملاحظاته التي توجب استكمال هذه الوثائق ، و على مهندس الموقع ان يطلب من المورد توريد كافة النشرات الفنية من مواصفات تم اعتمادها و كتالوجات بيان كيفية تركيب هذه المعدات و بيانات و جداول اعمال الصيانة لها كما يضيف قائمة بقطع الغيار التي يستوجب توافرها في الموقع و تلك التي يجب على المورد توريدها عند طلبها 
يتم اعداد خطاب يفيد بأسماء الموردين لكل معدة و خطابات ضمان محدودة المدة لكل معدة ، و قائمة
يقوم المقاول بتسليم مخططات ما تم تنفيذه بالموقع بعد كل التعديلات اللازمة و اعتمادها من المهندس المشرف ضمن وثائق تسليم المشروع HANDOVER DOCUMENTS ،
وهذه المخططات مطابقة لما تم تنفيذه بالموقع AS BUILT DRAWINGS ،


----------



## eng - mahmoud (2 أبريل 2012)

*كتاب قل و لا تقل*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 

أزيك يا بشمهندس صبرى والله الموضوع انا قراءته ما شاء الله موضوع أكتر من رائع لما يحتوى من معلومات 

وانا جمعت المشاركات السابقة وعملتها فى كتاب حتى يسهل قراءتها أتمنى ان ينال هذا الكتاب المتواضع أعجباك ولو فى حاجه فى الكتاب قولى 

والكتاب موجود فى المرفقات ​


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (3 أبريل 2012)

ما شاء الله تبارك الله 
جزاكم الله كل خير 
اسعدتني بهذا العمل جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك و نفع به الزملاء و اسأل الله ان يعيننا على الاستمرار سويا فيه 
و لي تعليق بسيط :البند او المصطلح رقم 15 ارجو حذف الخطأ المطبعي bell mouth فهو لا علاقة له بالموفر 
و يوجد بند 5 يحتاج اعادة صياغة ، و سأعيد صياغته ان شاء الله 
و كلمة خطأ تنتهي بألف أعلاها همزة ، وليس ألف شمسية و جوارها همزة
و هذا لا يقلل من عميق تقديري للمجهود الذي تكرمت به و الإخراج الرائع بفضل الله.

بالنسبة للغلاف أرجو ان تضيف اليه بين قوسين ( للمهندسين ) حتي لا يظن البعض انه أدبي فيعزفون عنه.
و أكرر امتناني لجميل طوقت به رقبتي


----------



## eng - mahmoud (3 أبريل 2012)

*البشمهندس صبرى شكرا لتوضيح الاخطاء الموجوده أثناء جمع وترتيب الكتاب 

وانا قمت بحذف الكتاب من المرفقات لحين التعديل 


*


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (3 أبريل 2012)

*HEAT GAIN*

و تنطق :هييت جين 
و تعني: الكسب الحراري
وبتنوع الكسب الحراري تتنوع تسمياته على النحو التالي :

 *SENSIBL HEAT GAIN*

*الحرارة المحسوسة *
*و هي الحرارة المضافة الي او المنتزعة من حيز ما بالتوصيل او الحمل او الإشعاع او بثلاثتهم و تتسبب في تغيير درجة حرارة المكان ( الحيز ) **و في اعمال التكييف تكون الحرارة المحسوسة المؤثرة في حساب الحمل الحراري تلك التي تنتج عن الاضاءة ، تواجد الأفراد و نوعية نشاطهم ، وجود واجهات أو أسقف زجاجية معرضة للشمس ، او تواجد معدات تعمل داخل المكان ، و عدم وجود عزل حراري للسقف النهائي للمبني يؤثر في الطابق االأخير من المبني ، ايضا الإتجاه الجغرافي للحائط او الواجهة ( خاصة : غربي أو جنوبي أو مشتقاتهما ) او السقف ( أفقي او مائل )>
*
*latent heat*

*الحرارة الكامنة **و هي تلك التي تتسبب في تغير كينونة المادة دون ان يحدث تغيير في درجة حرارتها **و منها انواع : الحرارة الكامنة للتبخر وهي تلك التي تتسبب في التبخر التدريجي او المفاجئ ( التسامي ) للمادة مثلما يحدث اثناء تسخين الماء بعد درجة الغليان تحت تأثير ضغط ما ( لاحظ ذلك اثناء غليان الماء فستجد ان الماء يغلي و تتبخر الطبقات السطحية منه دون ان ترتفع درجة حرارته عن المائة لكنه يستغرق زمنا كي تتحول كل كمية الماء الي بخار **steam ** و يصبح الوعاء فارغا . **وفي اعمال التكييف يرتبط وجود الحرارة الكامنة بتواجد الرطوبة **moisture** في الهواء ، و بنوعية نشاط الافراد المتواجدين بالمكان و بتواجد نباتات او مواد غذائية تتنفس ، داخل المكان .

**radiant heat*

*الحرارة المنتقلة بالاشعاع **و هي الحرارة المكتسبة او المفقودة في صورة موجات تخترق انسجة البناء او تعبرها كتلك الصادرة عن الشمس او الميكروويف أو دفايات الزيت أو الدفايات الكهربائية و تمتصها محتويات المكان من حوائط وواجهات و اسقف واثاث و مقتنيات ، و لعلك تلاحظ انه بع مغيب الشمس وجود احساس بالحراة داخل المكان و يظن الناس انها مجهولة المصدر الا ان قليل من التفكير يوصلنا الي ان هذه الحرارة تختزن في الجدران و المقتنيات حتي اذا انقطع المصدر صارت تأخذ دورها في الظهور ، و للمزيد يمكنك الرجوع الي علم انتقال الحرارة .

**space heat gain*

*الحرارة المكتسبة اي المضافة للمكان **و هذه هي التي تهمنا في عملية تكييف المكان سواء بالتبريد او التدفئة . **وهي تلك الكمية من الحرارة المكتسبة بالايجاب او السلب بواسطة مكان ما خلال فترة زمنية محددة ، و لذلك عند التعبير عنها رياضيا او فيزيقيا نقول انها معدل الكسب او الفقد الحراري و الكسب الحراري يترتب عليه حساب الحمل او العطاء التبريدي المطلوب للتغلب عليه و الفقد الحراري يتطلب حساب الحمل أو العطاء التسخيني لتعويضه و كلا العمليتين يسمي بتكييف المكان اي تهيئة الظروف المناخية التي تتيح لشاغل المكان ان يشعر بالراحة اثناء العمل او الاسترخاء او النوم او الحركة كما انها بالمعني الواسع تشمل تهيئة الظروف الانتاجية المناسبة لانتاج منتج بجودة محددة كما هو الحال في صناعات غزل ونسج الألياف الطبيعية و المخلقة ، و هذه الحرارة يمكن كسبها او فقدها بالوسائل الميكانيكية كأجهزة التكييف بالتبريد او التدفئة ، و التي تم تصنيفها في موضوع خاص و مفصل . **يتكون الحمل الحراري لمكان ما من حمل حراري محسوس و حمل حراري كامن و ينبغي الانتباه الي ان الحمل المحسوس هو المتحكم في معدل كمية الهواء المتداولة داخل وحدة التكييف و المكان .**و نكمل بمشيئة الله*


----------



## طاهرمحمدمنصور (3 أبريل 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## محمد الزناتى (4 أبريل 2012)

هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=323451#ixzz1r5Rz218V

السلام عليكم 
انا مهندس تكييف اعمل فى قطر بفتره لا تتعدى الثلاث اشهر وانا الان فى ورطه ومحتاج المساعده من ضلكم الى يقدر يساعدنى ياريت لايبخل انا مطلوب منى حساب الاحمال لمبنى وتحديد ال cfm المطلوبه لكل غرفه فى المبنى وده طبعا محتاج برنامج الهاب وانا عندى البرنامج بس المشكله انى تايه جدا وده اول مشروع اعمله ارجو المساعدو ولو فى جزئ بسيط من المبنى وتعرفوتى اكمل ازاى ارجو من الاخوه انا هرفع ملف الاوتوكاد للمبنى وهوه على الرابط التالى 

http://www.mediafire.com/?b4crb3k0ke53uw1


http://www.mediafire.com/?8dg259imr7prxln


----------



## احمد محمدبدوى (5 أبريل 2012)

شكرا 


جزاك الله كل خير.. أستاذنا الفاضل دائما السبق لك ​


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (8 أبريل 2012)

استكمالا للكسب و الفقد الحراري

space cooling load
و تنطق : سبيس كوولينج لوود

و تعني : الحمل الحراري التبريدي للمكان 
و المقصود منها معدل الحرارة الواجب انتزاعها من المكان خلال فترة زمنية محددة لضمان تحقيق شروط الراحة للانسان او شروط انتاج جيد لمنتجات و مكونات صناعية ، و هذه الحرارة مكونة من عنصرين حمل محسوس يؤثر في درجة حرارة المكان و معدل تدفق الهواء ، و حمل كامن يؤثر في تواجد الرطوبة في هواء المكان.
و يتم التعبير عنها أيضا بمعدل انتزاع الحرارة من المكان space heat extraction و تنطق : سبيس هيت إكستراكشن ( بكسر الكاف وبفتح الشين ) ، و اللفظ انتزاع لأن عملية التخلص من الحرارة تتم جبريا أي عنوة .


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (8 أبريل 2012)

مسميات درجة الحرارة 
temperature 

و تنطق : تيمبريتشر
و منها : درجة الحرارة الجافة 
درجة الحرارة المبتلة 
درجة الحرارة المطلقة
درجة حرارة التندي 
درجة حرارة التشبع
درجة حرارة التكثيف 
درجة حرارة التبخر 
درجة حرارة الانصهار
درجة حرارة التجمد 
درجة حرارة التميع

و لكل حديث ان شاء الله


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (11 أبريل 2012)

المقوله الخطاء هى : الكباس او الكباسات 
ويقصدون بها وحدة التكثيف للأجهزة المنفصله `" ذات التمدد المباشر " 
 والصح أن يقال وحدة التكثيف Condensing Unit أو الوحدة الخارجية OUTDOOR UNIT والتى تحتوى على المكثف الذى يتم تكثيف : وسيط التبريد REFRIGERANT " الفريون مثلا " داخل انابيبه أي داخل انابيب ملف التكثيف و تحويل وسيط التبريد ، القادم من الضاغط ، من الصورة الغازية الى سائل ، و يتم ذلك من خلال عملية تبادل حراري عبر جدران مواسير و زعانف المكثف من جهة و الهواء المحيط بها سواء كان اعتمادا على الحركة الطبيعية في الهواء او باجبار الهواء على الحركة حاملا معه تلك الحرارة
 - وتحتوى بعض وحدات التكثيف على المكثف بالإضافة الى الكباس و مروحة تبريد المكثف في غلاف واحد وتسمى الوحدة بـ Condensing Unit 
 - وهناك وحدات تكثيف خاصه مصممه على ان يكون المكثف بها فقط بدون الضاغط وتسمى بـ Remote Condenser أي وحدة التكثيف البعيدة جيث يضاف الضاغط الي وحدة التبخير .
، 
و تصنف وحدات التكثيف طبقا لكيفية تبريد المكثف : فنجد وحدة تكثيف مبردة بالهواء ، مثلما وصفنا اعلاه ، ووحدة تكثيف مبردة بالماء و هي مكونة من وعاء يحتوي مسارت وسيط التبريد محاطة بالماء الجاري الذي يتولي تبريد الوسيط دون ان يختلط به و يتم تحريك الماء بواسطة مضخة ،أما مصدر الماء فهو اما باعادة تدوير الماء داخل برج تبريد COOLING TOWER او استقدام الماء من مصدر متجدد ، ثم القاء الماء المستهلك فيه مرة اخري كالآبار و الانهار و البحار و تسمي وحدة تكثيف مبردة بالماء WATER COOLED CONDENSER او مبردة بالهواء AIRCOOLED CONDENSER


وايضا هناك مقوله خطأ وهى :
الفانه او الفانات ويقصدون بها وحدة التبخير او الوحدة الداخلية للأجهزة المجزأة التي تعمل بالتمدد المباشر لوسيط التبريد و تعرف بالمصطلح
D X - SPLIT UNITS 
 والصحيح ان نقول وحدة التبخير ُEvaporator Unit و هي ما نطلق عليه الفريزر في الثلاجات ، 
و نطلق عليه وحدة الملف و المروحة (FAN COIL UNIT (FCU  ، او الوحدة الداخلية INDOOR UNIT 
أو وحدة تداول الهواء او وحدة مناولة الهواء AHU= AIR HANDLING UNIT اذا ما أضيف للمبخر مروحة تحريك الهواء حوله 
 والتى تحتوى على المبخر حيث يتم تحويل مائع التبريد " الفريون مثلا " من الصورة المختلطة ( سائل وبخار ) الى بخار تام VAPOUR 

بعض وحدات المبخر تحتوي على كمبرسور الوحدة بينما تكون وحدة التكثيف بعيدة عن المكان  
و تستخدم في الملاجئ التي تنشأ تحت الأرض 
 وتقوم الوحدة بسحب الهواء من الغرفة المكيفه وتبريده واعادته بدون خلطة بالهواء المجدد Fresh Air 
 وهذة الوحدات تستخدم فى صالات اجهزة المعلومات Data وصالات اجهزة الاتصالات الكبيرة
 حيث تعمل الصالة بدون تواجد اى اشخاص بها 
وبعض الوحدات تحتوى على وسيله لسحب الهواء العادم لاستبداله بهواء متجدد Fresh Air وخلطة بالهواء الراجع فى حالة الصالات التى تتطلب ان يتواجد بها مشغلين 
 وتتكون وحدة التكثيف لهذة الوحدات من المكثف فقط و يكون من نوع الـ Remote Condenser 
  

 وساحاول وضع كتالوجات لهذة النوعية من وحدات التكييف


----------



## iDz (12 أبريل 2012)

شكرا لك


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (13 أبريل 2012)

duct heaters

تنطق : دكت هيتر ، بفتح كل من الدال و التاء 
و نعني بها : مسخنات الهواء التي تعترض مسار الهواء
و هي عبارة عن مصفوفة من السخانات الكهربائية و هذه المسخنات تكون عبارة عن مقاومات كهربائية و تنتظم المقاومات في هيئة صفوف و يتم تقسيمها الي مجموعات بمعني ان تكون مصفوفة فردية او زوجية او ثلاثية او اكثر ، 
يتم زرع هذه المصفوفات لتعترض تدفق الهواء و يكون حامل هذه المصفوفة إطار من الصاج المجلفن المدعوم بحوامل عازلة كهربيا تحمل مصفوفات السخان
يوجد ايضا سخانات عبارة عن ملفات تدفئة يمر فيها ماء ساخن ، و يتم تسخينه في غلاية تكون ضمن منظومة التشللر ، و تكون مثل الرادياتير الخاص بالسيارة ، و لها ايضا حساباتها الواردة في كتالوجات الشركات المنتجة مصحوبة بالمعلومات الفنية 

و لمزيد من المعلومات عن حسابات مسخنات الهواء و شكلها و طريقة تركيبها و ما يخصها من معلومات فنية راجع كتالوج شركة سافيد السعودية و هي موجودة على صفحات القسم و من يستدل عليهايتكرم و يضع الرابط هنا خدمة للزملاء


----------



## طاهرمحمدمنصور (18 أبريل 2012)

أستاذي مهندس صبري لكم جزيل الشكر ولقد تعلمت منكم الكثير ولي سؤال بسيط حيث أني مبتدأ بالمجال 
كيف تنطق جمعية التحكم وحركة الهواء amca والخاصة بالمراوح
هل تنطق حرف حرف أم تنطق أمكا أم أمسا أم ماذا فبرجاء الإفادة ولكم جزيل الشكر وهل ترجمتي لها صحيحة حيث انها
air movement and control association


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (19 أبريل 2012)

السلام عليكم مهندس طاهر 
مشكور على رسالتكم الكريمة 
الكلمة تنطق أكما
و الكاف نسبة لكلمة كونترول 
اتمني لكم التوفيق


----------



## طاهرمحمدمنصور (19 أبريل 2012)

اللهم بما أن المهندس صبري سعيد الغالي لا يبخل علينا بعلمه في دنيا فانية فأسكنه الفردوس في جنة عالية


----------



## drmady (21 أبريل 2012)

بجد شغل طيب جدا يابشمهندس صبرى وربنا يوفقك / رجاء من الاخوة اللى مجمعين الموضوع فى ملف واحد رفعه وذلك لاهميته ، او لو حضرتك يابشمهندس صبرى عندك الموضوع فى ملف ورد او بى اف دى هيكون اسهل وربنا يجزيك خير


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (22 أبريل 2012)

شكرا لمرورك و تحيتكم الرقيقة زميلنا العزيز *drmady* و اتمني لكم و للزملاء ، الباحثين على المعلومة و الحريصين علي اقتنائها وهضمها ، التوفيق
انا الحقيقة لا أكتب مسبقا في صحيفة وورد و اشكرك انكم نبهتني لهذا 
و احد الزملاء الكرام و هو المهندس محمود جزاه الله كل خير ، حاول محاولة طيبة لاحتواء العمل في اجزاء ، و اعتقد انه سيعاود و يضعها كمرفقات , و اخراجه ممتاز ،أتمني له التوفيق في عمله هذا و ان يجعله الله في ميزان حسناته ، و العمل مستمر فكلما تذكرت مصطلح او ورد امامي ووجدته يستحق النشر و الشرح قمت بكتابته و اسأل الله العفو و العافية لي و لأخوتي في الملتقي


----------



## drmady (22 أبريل 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا استاذى ونفعنا الله بك وبعلمك ومتشكر جدا على سرعة ردك


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (24 أبريل 2012)

routine & preventive maintenance

و تنطق : روتين آند بريفينتف مينتنانس ( الفاء هنا تنطق مثل الحرف v )
و تعني : الصيانة العامة و الصيانة الوقائية

الصيانة العامة أو الروتينية : هي التي تتم يوميا مثل اعمال النظافة و التزييت و القراءات مثل الضغط و درجة الحرارة و الرطوبة ، سخونة المحركات ، صدور ضوضاء غير معهودة و مثل ذلك . و لكل معدة تجد المورّد يعطي برنامج الصيانة لها سواء العام او الدوري 
اما الصيانة الوقائية أو الدورية فهي تتم دوريا ، بمعني أنها تتم كل فترة زمنية محددة مثال ذلك ما يجب عمله كل شهر ، و ما يجب عمله كل ثلاثة اشهر، و ما يجب عمله كل ستة اشهر و السنوية اي كل اثني عشر شهرا .


----------



## مروان القصار (26 أبريل 2012)

معك دائما بما فيه تطوير المنتدى


----------



## lesnar_f5 (4 مايو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## eng - mahmoud (14 مايو 2012)

مهندس صبري سعيد قال:


> شكرا لمرورك و تحيتكم الرقيقة زميلنا العزيز *drmady* و اتمني لكم و للزملاء ، الباحثين على المعلومة و الحريصين علي اقتنائها وهضمها ، التوفيق
> انا الحقيقة لا أكتب مسبقا في صحيفة وورد و اشكرك انكم نبهتني لهذا
> و احد الزملاء الكرام و هو المهندس محمود جزاه الله كل خير ، حاول محاولة طيبة لاحتواء العمل في اجزاء ، و اعتقد انه سيعاود و يضعها كمرفقات , و اخراجه ممتاز ،أتمني له التوفيق في عمله هذا و ان يجعله الله في ميزان حسناته ، و العمل مستمر فكلما تذكرت مصطلح او ورد امامي ووجدته يستحق النشر و الشرح قمت بكتابته و اسأل الله العفو و العافية لي و لأخوتي في الملتقي



*أزيك يا بشمهندس صبرى 

معليش سامحنى لعدم أكمالى لاحتواء الموضوع فى كتاب كما وعدتك بسب ظروف فعلا خارجه عن اردتى 

ولكن أوعدك فى اقرب وقت أن شاء الله هتكون المشاركات كله فى كتاب بأذن الله 

ولكن أطلب من الزملاء المحاولة فى تجميع المشاركات حتى يستفيد منها الاخرين 

ولك منى أجمل التحية بحصولك على الدكتورة وفى تقدم ان شاء الله 

وأيضا على مجهودك الواضح والممتاز فى الموقع واتمنى لك مزيد من النجاح والتوفيق*​


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (14 مايو 2012)

اشكرك مهندس محمود و اتمني لكم التوفيق الدائم


----------



## mohands whale (16 مايو 2012)

*
موضوع رائع 
جزاكم الله خيرا*​


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (17 مايو 2012)

اأرجو إعادة تثبيت الموضوع لأهميته


----------



## اشرف عاشور محمود (13 ديسمبر 2012)

شكرا يا بشمهندس صبري و زادك الله علماً


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (13 ديسمبر 2012)

Pipe schedule
 تنطق : با يب شيدول و البعض ينطقها بايب سكادول و كلاهما مقبول 
المعني : فصيل الماسورة 
و المقصود انه لو رتبنا المواسير من نفس الخامة و صنفناها الي فصائل طبقا لقدرة جدران الماسورة على تحمل الضغوط فاننا نقول ماسورة من الفصيل 40 ، من الفصيل 80 ، و هناك فصائل مرقمة تبدأ من 10 ، 20 ، 30 ، 40 ‘ 60 ‘ 80 ‘ 100 ،120 ،140 ، و 160 
و لكل فصيل الحد الأدني من سمك الجدار المقاوم للضغط ، و المناسب لقطر الماسورة 
فنجد على سيبل المثال مواسير قطركل واحدة منها 16 بوصة تجد منها ماسورة سمك جدارها 9.52 ملليمتر فهذه تنتمي للفصيل المرقم بالرقم 10و تتحمل ضغطا قدره840 psi أي 5.79 بار ، بينما نفس الماسورة تصنع بقطر داخلي 16 بوصة و لكن بجدار سمكه 12.7 ملليمتر وهذه تنتمي للفصيل 40 و تتحمل ضغط قدره 1480رطل / البوصة المربعة أي تتحمل 10 بار 
و يندرج هذا الشرح علي الانواع المختلفة منها


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (13 ديسمبر 2012)

نرجوا من الزملاء إعادة 
تثبيت الموضوع حتي يسهل الرجوع اليه و استكماله


----------



## مهاجر (13 ديسمبر 2012)

*شكر وتقدير بإسم إدارة ملتقى المهندسين العرب*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الأخ المهندس صبري 

جزاك الله خير وانا معجب جداً بهذا الموضوع وفكرته، لك الشكر ولطاقم العمل معك. 

تقبل كل التقدير والإحترام بإسم إدارة ملتقى المهندسين العرب لجهدك وعملك المتواصل في خدمة مهنة الهندسة.

تم تثبيت الموضوع 

المشرف العام 



مهندس صبري سعيد قال:


> نرجوا من الزملاء إعادة
> تثبيت الموضوع حتي يسهل الرجوع اليه و استكماله


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (14 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله كل خير و شكر الله لكم 
و أشكركم وأشكر ادارة الملتقي على تقديركم لي 
و اسمحوا لي أن أكون شفافا فهذا موضوع أقدمه مفردا و اتمني ان يشاركني فيه الزملاء جزاهم الله خيرا و جزي أصحاب الفكرة خيرا


----------



## مهاجر (14 ديسمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم

من حقك م. صبري

ونتمنى أن يكون تقديرنا لك يوازي ما قدمته للملتقى من جهد ووقت ومتابعة.

جزاك الله خير

راجع رسائلك الخاصة 



مهندس صبري سعيد قال:


> جزاكم الله كل خير و شكر الله لكم
> و أشكركم وأشكر ادارة الملتقي على تقديركم لي
> و اسمحوا لي أن أكون شفافا فهذا موضوع أقدمه مفردا و اتمني ان يشاركني فيه الزملاء جزاهم الله خيرا و جزي أصحاب الفكرة خيرا


----------



## دعيبس (15 ديسمبر 2012)

أستاذنا العزيز المهندس صبري 
السلام عليكم 
1- ماذا تقصد بالماء هو الوسيط التبريدي؟ في التشيلر هل تقصد عدم استخدام غاز الفريون في التشيلر 
2- ما علاقة الغلايات وأبراج التبري بالتشيلر 
3- كيف يتم تبريد الغرف بنظام التشيلر 
علما جديد في المجال أفيدوني بارك الله فيكم ×××××××


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (16 ديسمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم 
1- نظرا لقدرة الماء على الاستيعاب الحراري فإنه يتم تبريده داخل مبخر معدة تسمي التشللر بواسطة الفريون و الفريون هنا هو الوسيط الرئيسي الذي بدونه لا تستقيم امور التبريد الي درجات حرارة منخفضة ، أما الماء فهو وسيط بيني أو ثانوي فالماء بذاته امكانياته محدودة في التبريد بينما إذا تم تبريد الماء الي درجات حرارة منخفضة أمكن توظيفه في أمور كثيرة منها تكييف الهواء و انتاج منتجات البلاستيك وفي صناعات معدنية كثيرة ، فيؤخذ الماء المثلج من التشللر بواسطة مضخات وتنقله الي ملف التبريد بوحدة مناولة الهواء حيث يتم تبادل الحرارة بينه و بين الهواء بتلامس الهواء مع مواسير و زعانف ( شفرات fins ) المبخر 
2- الغلاية لا علاقة لها بالتشللر انما هي مصدر للتدفئة شتاء و تشترك مع التشللر في شبكة نقل الماء ، ففي الشتاء يتوقف التشللر عن العمل بينما تبدأ الغلاية العمل و يتم نقل الماء الساخن الي ملف التدفئة بوحدة مناولة الهواء حيث يكون ملف التدفئة مثل الرادياتير في السيارة
أما في معدات تثليج الماء باستخدام الامتصاص فيستخدم الماء الساخن أو بخار الماء الساخن لتحرير وسيط التبريد الذائب في الماء ليقوم بدوره في تثليج الماء لأغراض التكييف من خلال منظومة التبريد بالامتصاص absorption system
3- برج التبريد يستخدم في تبريد مياه تبريد المكثف المائي الخاص بالتشللر بدلا من الهواء الخارجي و هذا يحقق أمرين : تصغير حجم التشللر ، و الحصول على طاقة تبريد أعلي بمعني انك لو ركبت تشللر 300 طن تبريد تحتاج مساحة 22متر بعرض اثنين و نصف متر تقريبا لتجليس الوحدة فما بال لو ح تركب ثلاثة تشللرات بينما حجم وحدة التشللر ذات التبريد المائي للمكثف و يعطي نفس العطاء التبريدي 300 ط ت فانك تحتاج مساحة ثلاثة متر طول بعرض اثنين متر و نصف تقريبا قضلا عن مستلزمات الصيانة فهي أقل و تكاد تكون معدومة لمدة 15 سنة فيما عدا الطوارئ و النظافة اليومية و مراقبة الأداء 
4- يتم تخصيص وحدة مناولة صغيرة fan coil unit لكل غرفة و يتم امدادها بالماء المثلج القادم من التشللر او الماء الساخن المتولد في الغلاية حسب الطقس ، او يتم استخدام وحدة مناولة كبيرة لتغذية مكان أو أكثر بالهواء المعالج سواء بالتبريد أو بالتسخين 
و اهلا بك صديقا و إبنا 
اتمني لكم التوفيق 
و باب المعرفة هو السؤال وليس انتظار الرواية 
أرجو ان اكون قد وفقني الله في توصيل المعلومة 
كما أتمني أن تمر على موضوعاتي و لن تخسر


----------



## دعيبس (16 ديسمبر 2012)

U r hiro tu


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (24 ديسمبر 2012)

factory assembled system 
تنطق : فاكتوري أسّمبلد سيستم 
تعني : وحدة مجمعة بالمصنع 
و المقصود ان الوحدات تخرج من المصنع جاهزة للعمل مثل الوحدات المدمجة أو معدة تثليج الماء


----------



## amnshsh2 (26 ديسمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيكم جميعا


----------



## حمدي النمر (1 يناير 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (9 يناير 2013)

fluid
تنطق : فليويد بخطف الياء وكسر كل من الفاء و اللام
المعني : مائع 
و المائع قد يكون في صورة سائل أو غاز أو خليط منهما بنسب مختلفة 
و المائع يشهد تحولات مثال ذلك تحول السائل الي بخار أو البخار الي سائل كما يحدث عند غليان الماء فتجد لو أن لديك قنينة زجاجية و بها ماء و أوقدت تحتها و استخدمت لها غطاء زجاجي و ترمومتر قياس درجة الحرارة ستلاحظ انه كلما زادت مدة التسخين اكتسب الماء ما يسمي بالحرارة المحسوسة فترتفع درجة حرارة الماء حتي اذا وصلت درجة الحرارة 100 د م يبدأ جزيئات الماء في النفصال طبقة طبقة و تجد ان الطبقة التي انطلقت قد اصطدمت بالغطاء الزجاجي الأقل في درجة الحرارة فتتكثف و تتجمع و تتمكن من السقوط مرة أخري في القنينة و لكن في حالة سيولة 
فالماء حاله مثل حال كل الموائع تقريبا كما تستخدم موائع في نقل المواد الصلبة عبر قنوات مثلما كان يحدث في انتقال الطمي مصاحبا لمياه فيضان النيل


----------



## حسين دراج (14 يناير 2013)

اخي العزيز المهندس صبري

مشكلتي هي انه بعد اغلاق جميع انابيب التشلر ومياهه اصبحت تعمل بكل طاقتها طلب المالك وصلة جديدة لمبنى جدي 
فكيف يمكن عملها على الانابيب التي اصبحت تحت الارض وليس لها valve chamber 


help


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (16 يناير 2013)

السلام عليكم مهندس حسن 
ليس أمامك الا ان تأخذ من المنبع حيث تظهر أمامك المحابس فتستطيع أن تغلق ماتريد و تشكل tee و تركب عليها فلنجة و محبس و تاخد منها 
هذه طريقة 
الأخري ان تتبع مخطط البايبات و تشوف اين تقع نهاية الخط الرئيسي و طبعا تقفل المحابس المغذية له و تقطع و تعمل فلانج و تركب محبس و تعمل غرفة للمحابس لأنك ح تركب محبس متعدد الأغراض double regulating valve على الراجع 
و قبل كل شيء هل العطاء التبريدي cooling capacity للتشللرات يكفي التوسع في استخدام ما تنتجه من ماء مثلج 
أتمني لك التوفيق و أي استفسار 0596622225 و لو الموضوع في الخبر أو الدمام فأنا تحت أمرك


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (17 يناير 2013)

indoor unit 

و تنطق إندور يونيت 
و هي تسمية لوحدة الملف و المروحة fan coil unit و كذلك وحدة مناولة الهواء air handling unit 
و الوحدة الداخلية اذا كانت سيتم تركيبها داخل حيز مكيف تكون اما مخفاة في بطن السقف الجمالي و تعرف بالكونسيلد ، او يتم تجليسها في غرفة خاصة تسمي غرفة الماكينات و تسمي بوحدة تداول ahu ، أو مناولة الهواء ، و الحقيقة أنني افضل لفظة تداول handling عن مناولة لأن تداول تعني الإمداد و الإسترداد ، بينما المناولة تفتقد للاسترداد ويمكن إطلاقها على وحدة معالجة الهواء المتجدد ( فريش إير هاندلينج يونيت fresh air handling unit و مختصرها fahu )
إذا وضعت وحدة مناولة الهواء على سطح المبني فلابد أن يكون غلافها مزدوج القشرة DOUBLE SKIN يملأ ما بين القشرتين عازل من البولي يوريثان عالي الكثافة بسمك لا يقل عن 5 سنتيمتر 
و تكون القشرتان من الصاج المجلفن أو المطلي بطلاء يقاوم العوامل الجوية


----------



## eng - mahmoud (15 مارس 2013)

* ما شاء الله 
معلومات أكتر من رائعة
*​


----------



## engabdelhameed (2 أبريل 2013)

كلام فى الجووووووووووووون


----------



## engabdelhameed (2 أبريل 2013)

تذكر يوم الحساب قبل ان تتحدث


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (5 أبريل 2013)

زميلنا المهندس عبد الحميد شكرا على نصيحتك 
و أعتقد أني لم أخالف


----------



## مهندس السيد حلاوة (5 أبريل 2013)

ربنا يبارك فيك مهندس صبرى بجد انت اكثر من رائع


----------



## ryan (10 أبريل 2013)

شكرا ليك مهندس صبري مجهود جدير بالاحترام . المشاركة رقم 212 تحتاج الي مراجعة تحويل الضغوط من psi الي bar هناك اما صفر زيادة او العلامة العشرية تحركت حتي تزداد الفائدة


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (16 مايو 2013)

drawing 
و تنطق درو-وينج و يقصد بها مخطط 
و منها نقول : design drawing  أي مخطط تصميمي ، و نقول shop drawing أي مخطط تنفيذي ، 
و نقول as built drawing أي مخطط ما تم تنفيذه 

و المقصود بالمخطط التصميمي ما يقوم بعمله المهندس المصمم للمشروع و هو يعكس رؤيته و فهمه لما هو مطلوب ، و يتم منه حصر الكميات المتوقع تنفيذها لاستكمال المشروع 
إذا تحول المخطط التصميمي إلي مخطط قابل للتنفيذ و يعكس فهم المهندس المنفذ و قدرته على تنفيذ ما يجيء فيه و تطبيق القواعد و الارشادات التي ترد بالمرجعيات المتخصصة مثل SMACNA فيسمي مخطط تنفيذي
أما مخطط ما تم تنفيذه فيعكس ماتم تنفيذه على أرض الواقع بحيث يعكس أي انحراف في عملية التنفيذ نتيجة عوائق يتم تفاديها بالموقع ،أو إضافات طلبها المالك أو الاستشاري مثل تغيير شكل مخرج الهواء ليناسب الديكور أو تغيير وحدة هواء و استبدالها بنوع أو ماركة أخري ، أو اضافة بوابة خامدة للحريق أو بوابة حاكمة للهواء متغير التدفق ،إلخ 
و يترتب على مخطط ماتم تنفيذه زيادة أو نقص في الكميات التي تم تقديرها على أساس المخطط التصميمي أو استحداث مكونات اضافية


----------



## eng mohamed khalil (17 مايو 2013)

مهندس صبري سعيد قال:


> drawing
> و تنطق درو-وينج و يقصد بها مخطط
> و منها نقول : design drawing أي مخطط تصميمي ، و نقول shop drawing أي مخطط تنفيذي ،
> و نقول as built drawing أي مخطط ما تم تنفيذه
> ...



بارك الله فيك يا مهندس صبري وفعلا مجهود عظيم


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (19 مايو 2013)

value engineering
و تنطق فاليو إنجنيرنج 
و لها مصطلح آخر هو value management
و تنطق فاليو ماناجمنت ( بكسر الميم الثانية ) 
و المعني : هندسة أو إدارة القيمة 
و المقصود بالقيمة : مدخلات و عوائد الاستثمار في مشروع ما سواء جديد يراد إنشاؤه أو موجود و يراد تطويره ، تعليمي أو طبي أو سكني أو خدماتي ... الخ ، 
و الموضوع أكبر من أن نحتويه في سطرين و هو أقرب لدراسة الجدوي

و تنقسم القيمة المراد دراستها الي : 


تحديد الهدف من إقامة المشروع أو تطويره، و موقع تنفيذه ، و المدة الزمنية التي يتوقع أن يغطي المشروع تكاليفه و يبدأ في تحقيق عائد
دراسة احتياجات التنفيذ بدءا من مرحلة الهيكلة و التصميم الي تحديد التكلفة ثم وضع مقارنات للتكلفة و ربطها بالعائد سواء كان مجتمعيا أو معنويا أو ماديا
تحديد فريق العمل في فترة التصميم ثم الإنشاء ، و مؤهلاتهم العلمية و خبراتهم التي تخدم المشروع 
تحديد فريق إدارة المشروع بعد الانتهاء من إنشائه
تحديد إمكانيات التطوير المستقبلي للمشروع بغرض تكامل أقسامه أو تحقيق عائد أكبر أو أفضل
تحديد مقومات المشروع و العوائق التي قد تعطل تنفيذه و كيفية التغلب عليها سواء بتوفير الموارد المالية أو العقول المنفذة أي الموارد البشرية و مصادرها و المصادر البديلة 
 
و توجد هيئة بريطانية ciria أصدرت دليلا لأصحاب المشاريع الإنشائية تساعده في خطوات متسلسلة لكي يتمكن من تحقيق أفضل عائد لمنشأته بأقل تكلفة و بأعلى جودة 
و يحتاج المهندس أن يكون على دراية بأن يقوم بعمل دراسة قيمية للمشروع الذي يكلف بتصميمه من خلال خبرته بالمواد المتوافرة و أسعارها و مدي توافرها و عمل مقارنة بين أسعار المواد التي ستستخدم فيه و المواد البديلة ذات الجودة المماثلة و السعر الأقل و العائد من وراء استخدام كل منها ، و إن كان يوجد ما يمكن الاستغناء عنه دون خلل في الوظيفة أو الأداء أو العمر أو العائد .


----------



## عبدالرحمن الفوزان (28 مايو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## eng. amani (29 مايو 2013)

كل الشكر لكم 
بارك الله فيكم


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (30 مايو 2013)

شكرا على مروركم و تعليقاتكم و نرجو أن تكون المعلومات مفيدة 
تمنياتي بالتوفيق للجميع


----------



## قوة عزيمة وإنضباط (6 يونيو 2013)

مهندس صبري سعيد قال:


> شكرا على مروركم و تعليقاتكم و نرجو أن تكون المعلومات مفيدة
> تمنياتي بالتوفيق للجميع



عندما يكون العمل خالصاً لوجه الله تعالى فلا ننتظر المقابل إلا من رب العالمين ..
يا باشمهندس صبري جزاك الله عنا كل خير نحسبك على خير ولا نزكي على الله أحدا ..
بارك الله لك في علمك ورفع درجتك ومنزلتك في الدنيا والآخرة ..


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (6 يونيو 2013)

و لكم و للمسلمين 
و أشكركم على التفضل بالمرور و التعليق و الدعاء 
جزاكم الله كل خير 
و أسأل الله من فضله لي و لكم و لكل الزملاء


----------



## المهندس تبريد (8 يونيو 2013)

عاشت الايادي


----------



## deyamag (8 يونيو 2013)

شكراً جزيلاً .


----------



## muhammed_zm (12 يونيو 2013)

أريد منكم فكره عن طرق الصيانه الدوريه لوحده التكييف المركزى chillir وبارك الله فيكم​


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (13 يونيو 2013)

السلام عليكم 
الطريق الأمثل لأعمال الصيانة لأي منتج هو التعرف على مكوناته و وظائفها و الخامات المصنعة منها والظروف التي تؤثر على أدائها ثم يتم جدولة هذه الكونات و اقتراحات الأعطال التي يمكن أن تحدث لها و أسبابها 
و من هنا نتعرف على كيفية صيانتها و إدارتها 
فوحدة التشللر مكونة من ضاغط و مكثف و مبخر و فلتر مجفف بصفة أساسية و بعض الملحقات التي تخدم الوظيفة كالكنترول و المحابس و المواسير و المضخات و كل منها يحتاج لصيانة 
مثال : المكثف اذا كان مبردا بالهواء له صيانة تختلف عن المكثف المبرد بالماء فالمكثف المبرد بالهواء يحتاج نظافة دورية كل اسبوع باستخدام كمبرسور هواء فضلا عن استخدام مشط تفتيح المسافات البينية بين صفائح أو شفرات أو شرائح التبادل الحراري و قد يتطلب الأمر التنظيف بالماء المخلوط بالهواء المضغوط إذا كانت عملية النظافة تتم عقب عاصفة ترابية أو رملية مصحوبة بزخات مطر 
و الأمر يحتاج موضوع منفصل سأسعي لترتيبه بإذن الله و لا يمكن اختصاره في سطرين 
أنا أعطيتك المنهج و عليك البحث حتي يتفضل الله على بالموضوع مرتبا 
و جزاكم الله خيرا على اقتراح الموضوع و أنا أفضل أن تتطرحه ضمن موضوعات الصفحة و ستجد الزملاء بفضل الله يتكرمون باجتهاداتهم و خبراتهم العظيمة


----------



## MUSTANG LOVER (17 يونيو 2013)

رائع


----------



## mya1963 (22 يونيو 2013)

نحياتي لك مهندس صبري


----------



## mya1963 (22 يونيو 2013)

نحياتي لك مهندس صبري
لدي سؤال متى نستخدم 2way control valve و 3way control valve وشكرا لك ولمجهودك وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك 

من علمني حرفا كنت له عبدا


----------



## emadabdullah (27 يونيو 2013)

ارجو من السادة المشاركين ان يستخدموا المصطلحات الانكليزية لتوضيح المفردات
حيث ان السادة المشاهدين والاعضاء ليس من بلد واحد وانا شخصياً (واعوذ من كلمة انا) بعض الكلمات ليس لدي فكرة عنها اطلاقاً.


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (6 يوليو 2013)

txv أو
tev و تكتب بالحروف الكبيرة 
و هما إختصار لـ  thermostatic expansion valve
و تنطق: ثيرموستاتيك إكسبانشن فالف 
المعني : صمام (بلف ) التمدد و الانتشار 
و مهمة هذا الصمام : تلقي وسيط التبريد - المضغوط السائل - القادم له من المكثف و تسليمه الي ملف التبريد ( المبخر ) عبر نافورة ضيقة ، 
و بمجرد خروج الوسيط المضغوط من فوهة النافورة ينتشر في صورة جزيئات سهلة التبخر بمجرد تلامسها مع السطح الداخلي لمواسير المبخر ، 
و يحدث التمدد لجزيئات الوسيط فتمتص الحرارة المحسوسة من المواد الملامسة لمواسير المبخر ، 
و يحدث انخفاض درجة حرارة هذه المواد و كلما تكررت هذه العملية تكررانخفاض درجة حرارة المواد الي الدرجة المرغوبة 
بعض صمامات التمدد تكون مزودة بشبكة توزيع للوسيط عبارة عن أنابيب شعيرية رفيعة تضخ الوسيط في ملفات تبريد المبخر حيث يجري تقسيم المبخر الي دوائر لتحقيق سرعة التبريد و الاستفادة القصوي من طاقة وسيط التبريد في وقت أقل .


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (6 يوليو 2013)

ACR: Air Conditioning Refrigeration tubing, 
this tubing has been internally cleaned, sealed and pressurized
with dry nitrogen.
The specification are either type K or L copper tubing.

تكتب هذه الحروف الثلاث كمواصفة للمواسير النحاس الخاصة بوسيط التبريد أو نقل الماء الساخن أو الغازات الطبية و تعني أن المواسير نظيفة من الداخل و مختبرة تحت ضغط اختبار مقنن بواسطة نيتروجين جاف ، و تنطبق على المواسير من النوع L و K وهي مواسير صلبة و مستقيمة مصنوعة من النحاس الأحمر


----------



## محمداحمدالسبتي (6 يوليو 2013)

وفقكم الله لكل خير


----------



## mya1963 (6 يوليو 2013)

السلام عليكم مهندس صبري
كل عام وانتم يخير بمناسبة قرب قدوم شهر رمضان المبارك 
ولجميع الاعضاء والزملاء 
وانشاء الله ما يكون احد زعلان مني


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (6 يوليو 2013)

و أنت بكامل الصحة و التوفيق 
و شكرا على مرورك و مرحب بكم دائما أخا و زميلا و صديقا


----------



## mya1963 (7 يوليو 2013)

تحياتي لك مهندس صبري
لدي سؤال متى نستخدم 2way control valve و 3way control valve وشكرا لك ولمجهودك وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك 

*من علمني حرفا كنت له عبدا*


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (7 يوليو 2013)

Control valves
و تنطق : كنترول فالفز 
وهي صمامات تحكم في معدلات تدفق السوائل 
و من هذه الصمامات الصمام ثنائي المخرج  two way valve
و الصمام ثلاثي المخرج  three way valve

و تعمل هذه الصمامات بواسطة مشّغل كهربي 
المشغل الكهربي للصمام ثنائي المخرج يكون بسيطا 
فهو عبارة عن لاقط كهرومغنطيسي solenoid ( ينطق سلونويد ) يحرك قلب ( بوابة ) الصمام ، فتحا و إغلاقا طبقا لما يتلقاه من إشارة صادرة من الثرموستات ( مجس درجة الحرارة )
و يتطلب استخدامه استخدام مضخات متغيرة العطاء و تعرف بالمضخات متغيرة السرعة variable speed motorized pumps 
حتي يكون عطاؤها من الماء المثلج مناسبا لما يتم تدويره في ملفات التبريد الموجودة في وحدات تداول الهواء و خاصة الصغيرة fcu 
و يستخدم الصمام ثلاثي المخرج في منظومة تداول الماء المثلج التي يستخدم فيها مضخات ثابتة السرعة أي ثابتة العطاء ،
و يميزها أنها تتجاوب مع درجات الحرارة في سماحها بمرور المعدل المناسب لدرجة الحرارة 
و لذلك يكون عنصر تشغيلها محرك محدود الحركة يرفع القلب المنزلق بالقدر الذي يسمح بتدفق الماء اللازم لتحقيق درجة الحرارة المرغوبة و التي يتم التحكم في قيمتها عن طريق الثرموستات ، و ما يزيد عن القدر المطلوب تدفقه من الماء المثلج ، يسمح له الصمام بتخطي البوابة والهروب عبر المخرج الثالث BYPASS PORT ،
و إذا كان أمامك تفصيلة المحابس التي يتم إلحاقها بوحدة تداول الهواء ستتعرف أكثر على معني هذا الكلام .
و بالله التوفيق


----------



## عباس اوروك (7 يوليو 2013)

مشكورين ع المعلومات المفيدة


----------



## emadabdullah (8 يوليو 2013)

اود ان اضيف الى ما اوضحه السيد صبري سعيد بارك الله فيه
عن كيفية حساب ال Pipe schedule number او بمعنى اخر ما هو معنى Schedule number الذي يوضع خاصتا الى الانابيب
Schedule Number = 1000 (P/S)
Where,


P = the internal working pressure, psig 
S = the allowable stress (psi) for the material.




​*Example

*What the schedule number of ordinary steel pipe having an allowable stress of 10000 psi for use at a working pressure of 350 psig ?



[FONT=helvetica, arial, sans-serif]Solution:[/FONT]
Schedule Number = (1000)(350/10000) = *35* (approx. *40*)

وهذا هو ال Schedule Number الخاص للانابيب


----------



## mya1963 (9 يوليو 2013)

شكرا لكم وجزاكم الله خيرا وكل عام وانتم بخير بمناسبة شهر رمضان المبارك
وسلام خاص للمهندس صبري


----------



## mahmood mrbd (9 يوليو 2013)

مهندس صبري سعيد قال:


> Pipe schedule
> تنطق : با يب شيدول و البعض ينطقها بايب سكادول و كلاهما مقبول
> المعني : فصيل الماسورة
> و المقصود انه لو رتبنا المواسير من نفس الخامة و صنفناها الي فصائل طبقا لقدرة جدران الماسورة على تحمل الضغوط فاننا نقول ماسورة من الفصيل 40 ، من الفصيل 80 ، و هناك فصائل مرقمة تبدأ من 10 ، 20 ، 30 ، 40 ‘ 60 ‘ 80 ‘ 100 ،120 ،140 ، و 160
> ...


الاستاذ مهندس صبري سعيد انا لم افهم الكلام في الاعلى. عندنا كل هذه الارقام (schdeule ) طيب من اين اعرف درجة التحمل للضغط مثلا schedule 40 تقول يتحمل 10 بار ..هل هناك جدول بذلك اذا كان فارجو ان تتكرم وتنزله لنا لنصبح على بينة بذلك وقد سبق وطرحت انا الموضوع هذا كسؤال وهو ماذا تعني هذه الارقام وكذلك الحال بالنسبة في حالة الدكتات ايضا نقول gage 20,24,... وهكذا دون ان نعرف معنى هذه الارقام؟..ارجو توضح الامر للفائدة ولنخرج من هذه الدوامة لنعرف مانقول ..ارجو ان تكون فهمت قصدي ولك مني كل الاحترام والتقدير فمواضيعك ع الجرح مثل ما يقال مهمه جدا ودقيقة..ورمضان كريم ومبارك عليك


----------



## صلاح الدين491 (12 يوليو 2013)

موضوع اكثر من رائع ونتمنى المزيد


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (13 يوليو 2013)

السلام عليكم 
أشكركم على المرور و التعليق و الأسئلة
و لي رجاء هذا الموضوع مخصص لمفردات و المصطلحات المستخدمة في حياتنا الهندسية فرجاء طرح الأسئلة كموضوع مستقل 
إجابة سؤالم زميلنا المهندس محمد هو أن تحصل على كتالوج للمواسير الصلب من شركة مثل السعودية للأنابيب أو وكيل أو موزع مواسير شركة إنتر بايب الأوكرانية ، أو nkk و كذلك شركات لنتاج المواسير البي في سي مثل نبرو و نامات و سبكو ، و شركات أخري موجودة بالسوق ، و آسف ليس لدي سوفت كوبي لهذه الشركات


----------



## ENG_M9M_SADEK (16 يوليو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## أحمد089 (16 يوليو 2013)

*بارك الله فيك*


----------



## kamransaleem (17 يوليو 2013)

الى الامام ان شاء الله


----------



## nouri ahmed (18 يوليو 2013)

جزاااااك الله خيراااااا


----------



## غزوان الشاوي (20 يوليو 2013)

طرح جميل شكرا لك اخي وبارك الله فيك


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (31 أغسطس 2013)

تصنيف فئات الخطورة في أعمال الإطفاء
hazard classification
و تنطق : هازرد ( بفتح الزاي ) كلاسيفيكيشن ، بكسر السين و فتح الشين
المقصود بفئة الخطورة هو سرعة انتشار اللهب في المواد المحتواة بالمبني و التي تدخل في تكوينه أيضا كمنشأة
وتصنف الخطورة تحت ثلاث فئات أساسية : 
1- فئة الخطورة العادية extra light hazard
2- فئة الخطورة الوسط ordinary hazard 
3- فئة الخطورة القصوي extra high hazard


----------



## eng - mahmoud (3 سبتمبر 2013)

*ما شاء الله عليك*



*ما شاء الله عليك يا بشمهندس صبرى موضوع فى غاية الجمال و انا شخصيا استفدت من الموضوع 
لانه فعلا فيه كلمات تستحق الاقتناء لك منى خالص الشكر والتقدير *

و دى غلاف للموضوع هديه 





​


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (4 سبتمبر 2013)

شكرا على مروركم و أتمني لكم التوفيق 
و مقبولة الهدية من يد ما نعدمها و جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## fahad_5 (9 سبتمبر 2013)

السلام عليكم 
بغيت كتاب و حل مسائل الكتاب اذا ممكن

Heating, Ventilating, and Air-Conditioning; Analysis and Design; by F.C. McQuiston, J.D. Parker and J.D. Spitler, 6th Edition, John Wiley and Sons, 2005


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (9 سبتمبر 2013)

أرجو من السادة الزملاء الذين يمكنهم ان يوفروا الكتاب ان يتكرموا به
لدي نسخة من الكتاب هارد كوبي و الكتاب يستحق الدراسة و ليس القراءة فقط 
تمنياتي بالتوفيق


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (15 سبتمبر 2013)

يوجد بعض التعريفات التي تخص قياس أمبير الضاغط في حالات مختلفة و هي تهمنا أثناء الفحص بغرض معرفة العطل أو الإطمئنان على حالة محرك الضاغط ، 
​
وأرجو أن أكون موفقا في نحت المصطلحات العربية​  و هي : 
Rla : Rated load ampere
وهو القيمة التي يسحبها محرك الضاغط أثناء العمل أو أمبيرالحركة الحرة​ 
lra : Locked rated ampere
 قيمة الأمبير المقاسة عند زرجنة الضاغط أي عندما تكون أجزاء الضاغط المتحركة عاجزة عن الحركة أي معاقة لوجود كسر في المكبس ( البستم PISTON ) أو عطب فى الكراسي BEARING الحاملة لعمود / زند الادارة CRANKSHAFT  أو تعثر المكبس نتيجة انبعاجه أو انصهار جزء منه ويكون تقريبا أربعة أضعاف قيمة أمبير الحركة الحرة أو أكثر فاذا كان الأمبير المقاس أثناء حركة الضاغط الطبيعية مساوية لـ 2.01 امبير فان قياس أمبير المحرك عند الزرجنة ( القفش) يكون 8.04  أمبير ، و هو مايعبر عن الضجر الكامل للمحرك نتيجة تكتيفه و اعاقته عن الحركة ويمكن تسميته أمبير الإعاقة

fla : Full load ampere​ وهو قيمة الأمبير المقاس أثناء دوران المحرك و الضاغط محمل أي في وجود وسيط التبريد و هذه القيمة يجب مراقبتها جيدا و بدقة أثناء عملية شحن الوحدة بالفريون حتي لا تتجاوز القيمة المقننة و ينتج عن ذلك ظاهرة حمّي ( بضم الحاء ) الضاغط ، أي ارتفاع درجة حرارته عن المقنن و بالتالي التمهيد لتخمّر ملفات المحرك و يمكن تسميته أمبير التحميل أو أمبير الحمل الكامل 
mta ; must trip ampere​القيمة المسموح بها التي اذا تجاوزها استهلاك المحرك فانه يتوقف تلقائيا بواسطة أدوات الحماية من ارتفاع الحمل OVERLOAD ليجد من ينتبه لوجود خطأ ما يجب تداركه
​
mca : Minimum circuit ampacity​ وهي القيمة التي تحدد سعة القاطع الكهربي و قطر الأسلاك ( الكيابل ) المستخدمة

mocp : Maximum over current protection
قيمةالامبير الذي يتحمله الواقي المنصهر ( الفيوز FUSE )


----------



## eng - mahmoud (23 سبتمبر 2013)

*تجميع المشاركات السابقة فى ملف واحد*








معلومات رائعة للبشمهندس صبرى 
جزاك الله كل خير 
وبعد اذنك يا هندسة 
قمت بتجميع الموضوع فى كتابين 
( المشاركات اللتى كتابها البشمهندس صبرى و كذلك أسئلة و مشاركات الاعضاء ) 
هدية منى للمتلقى الغالى

*اولا : المشاركات الخاصة بالبشمهندس صبرى *

http://www.4shared.com/zip/fMXk49ZJ/the_book.html

*ثانيا : اسئلة و مشاركات الاعضاء *

http://www.4shared.com/zip/wIb-dYGM/command.html






لو فى أى ملاحظات او تعديل برجاء ابلاغى 
و سقوم بالتعديل 
ان شاء الله 


برجاء الدعاء لى بالشفاء و لجميع مرضى المسلمين ​


----------



## zanitty (23 سبتمبر 2013)

eng - mahmoud قال:


> معلومات رائعة للبشمهندس صبرى
> جزاك الله كل خير
> وبعد اذنك يا هندسة
> قمت بتجميع الموضوع فى كتابين
> ...



بعد اذن مهندس صبرى و مهندس محمود قمت باضافه هذه المشاركه الى المشاركه الاصليه للتيسير على الاعضاء


----------



## eng - mahmoud (23 سبتمبر 2013)

*الله ينور عليك يا بشمهندس زانتى 

هو ده فعلا اللى كنت عاوز اقولك عليك 

دائما للامام و بارك الله فيك وفى البشمهندس صبرى 
و البشمهندس محمد عبد الرحيم 
و 
طبعا لن أنسى 
كل 
أعضاء 
موقعنا 
الغالى 

موقع التمييز و الابداع 

موقع ملتقى المهندسين العرب*​


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (24 سبتمبر 2013)

بارك الله فيكما مداخلات أعتز بها شكرا أستاذنا على مرورك الكريم و مشاركتك القيمة و شكرا للمهندس محمود على إهتمامه المحمود و ما بذله من جهد لتجميع المادة و بشكل جيد و ملفت ، أرجو فقط التصحيح اللغوي فمثلا في مشاركة كتبت لأمي و هي لأني و العتب على نظر ما بعد الستين 
شفاكم الله و شفانا ، و عافاكم و عافانا ،وكشف عنكم و عنا و عن كافة المسلمين الضر لا شفاء إلا شفاؤه ، شفاء لا يغادر سقما آمين


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (26 سبتمبر 2013)

*Absorbent 
تنطق أبزوربانت
**المعني :مادة ممتصة أي قابلة للامتصاص بواسطة مادة أخري و لكنها لا تتفاعل معه و تظل محتفظة بخواصها و تظل مختزنة بين جزيئات المادة الماصة مثل الماء إلي أن يتم إطلاق سراحها للاستفادة من خواصها
و بتطبيق ذلك على أعمال التبريد و التكييف فإن الوسيط الثانوي brine مثل البرومايدات **lithium bromide، هو المادة الممتصة (بضم الميم الأولي و سكون التي تليها و بفتح التاء )
*

that substance absorbed by an absorbent=


*Absorbent *

* 
وحدة أو وعاء الامتصاص Absorber*


حيث تتداخل جزيئات المادة الممتصة و تختبئ بين جزيئات المادة الماصة لحين تحريرها 


*Absorption 
تنطق أبزوربشن 
و المعني يعمل بالامتصاص* _ إجراء امتصاصي و هي صفة للمنظومة التي تعمل بالامتصاص 

 process whereby a porous material extracts one or more substances from an


atmosphere, a mixture of gases, or a mixture of liquids 
و من أنواع التشللرات ما يعرف بمعدة تثليج الماء بالامتصاص absorption water chiller


 وتستخدم هذه المصطلحات في عملية التبريد بالامتصاص 
و من وحدات الامتصاص يوجد ثلاجات و مجمدات و معدات تثليج الماء لأغراض التكييف
​


----------



## eng - mahmoud (28 سبتمبر 2013)

*

الف شكر يا بشمهندس صبرى 
على الدعوات الصادقة و أتمنى لكل الخير 

كان لى مداخلة بخصوص المشاركة التى تتكلم فيها عن *
*الامتصاص 

**كنت عايز حضرتك توضحلنا أو تنشاء موضوع جديد عن النظام 
نتكلم فيه عن النظام فى كل حاجة زى 
مميزاته 
عيوبه 
استخدامته 
قدراته 
الخخخخ ......


ربنا يبارك فى حضرتك 
*​


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (28 سبتمبر 2013)

بمشيئة الله تعالي أخي الكريم


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (30 سبتمبر 2013)

approved equal
تنطق أبرووفد إيكوال
و هو مصطلح لا يخلو منه جدول كميات أو مواصفات لشغلة بعينها 
و تعني الاستغناء عن منتج معين بآخر مساو له و مكافئ له في الأداء
فمثلا عند توصيف وحدة تكييف أو تشللر نقول :
معدة تثليج ماء لأغراض التكييف ، ماركة كذا ، أو موديل كذا أو ما يعادلها في الجودة و الأداء


----------



## toutte (4 أكتوبر 2013)

شكراً


----------



## إليسامايي (4 أكتوبر 2013)

*Merci*

Merciiiiiiiiiiiiibkkkkkkkkkkkkooooooooooooooooo


----------



## سلمايييا (6 أكتوبر 2013)

*Merciboucoup*

Merciiiiiiiiiiiiibeaucouuuuuuuuuuuuuoooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## ناراجيسيا (8 أكتوبر 2013)

*Merciboucoup*

thankyouuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## لذة غرام (9 أكتوبر 2013)

اكثر من رائع


----------



## واردينايا (10 أكتوبر 2013)

*Merciboucoup*

thankyouuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## ماجيداتيي (10 أكتوبر 2013)

*Merciboucoup*

thankyouuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## سامريناتيل (15 أكتوبر 2013)

*Merciboucoup*

thankyouuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## مارياكارينيا (16 أكتوبر 2013)

*Merciboucoup*

thankyouuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## مارياشابووفا (17 أكتوبر 2013)

*Merciboucoup*

thankyouuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## ياروزيا (20 أكتوبر 2013)

*Merciboucoup*

thankyouuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## بارتيشيا (23 أكتوبر 2013)

*Merciboucoup*

thankyouuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## بارشانونو (29 أكتوبر 2013)

*Merciboucoup*

thankyouuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## شامياتينا (31 أكتوبر 2013)

*Merciboucoup*

thankyouuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## أميرةريزانيا (5 نوفمبر 2013)

*Merciboucoup*

thankyouuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## eng89 (5 نوفمبر 2013)

:75:برافو برافو برافو:75:
موضوع رائع والفكرة اروع مهندس صبري سعيد بارك الله في جهودك وجهود من ساهم بها​


----------



## سمرليانا (7 نوفمبر 2013)

*Merciboucoup*

thankyouuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## باتينايا (8 نوفمبر 2013)

*Merciboucoup*

thankyouuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## ويداديتي (9 نوفمبر 2013)

*Merciboucoup*

thankyouuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## مارشيناكلوف (13 نوفمبر 2013)

*Merciboucoup*

thankyouuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## كاوثاريتا (13 نوفمبر 2013)

*Merciboucoup*

thankyouuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## سالمياسينا (14 نوفمبر 2013)

*Merciboucoup*

thankyouuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## ريهانافاين (15 نوفمبر 2013)

*Merciboucoup*

thankyouuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## فايزانانسي (16 نوفمبر 2013)

*Merciboucoup*

thankyouuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## روانداساي (17 نوفمبر 2013)

*Merciboucoup*

thankyouuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## نارفينيا (19 نوفمبر 2013)

*Merciboucoup*

thankyouuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## بيروشيا (22 نوفمبر 2013)

*Merciboucoup*

thankyouuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## فيردينانيا (22 نوفمبر 2013)

*Merciboucoup*

thankyouuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## نجيبافرح (23 نوفمبر 2013)

*Merciboucoup*

thankyouuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## وردوانية (24 نوفمبر 2013)

*Merciboucoup*

thankyouuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## مارياسانطوس (24 نوفمبر 2013)

*Merciboucoup*

thankyouuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## مارسيليافاين (25 نوفمبر 2013)

*Merciboucoup*

thankyouuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## كاساندرالوف (26 نوفمبر 2013)

*Merciboucoup*

thankyouuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## نسيمامينا (26 نوفمبر 2013)

*Merciboucoup*

thankyouuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## ماريالورا (2 ديسمبر 2013)

*Merciboucoup*

thankyouuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## ماياسليميا (4 ديسمبر 2013)

*Merciboucoup*

thankyouuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## ميرينيداويا (9 ديسمبر 2013)

*Merciboucoup*

thankyouuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## تجامونيا (24 ديسمبر 2013)

*Merciboucoup*

thankyouuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## ساييهام (25 ديسمبر 2013)

*Merciboucoup*

thankyouuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (28 ديسمبر 2013)

بالنسبة لمخططات مكافحة الحريقfire fighting plans : 
لابد أن تطلع على مخططات لزملاء سبقوك في المهنة و هي كثيرة في منتدي التكييف و التبريد بملتقي المهندسين العرب 
و يتم التركيز عند قراءتها سواء للدراسة أو الدراسة و الإعتماد على التفاصيل و المواصفات المرفقة بها وقائمة الاختصارات المستخدمة في المخطط لأنها مهمة و هي أبجديات 
و ما يجب أن يلفت نظرك في أي مخطط الآتي : 
وجود وصلة دفاع مدني عامة بالمكان : fire hydrant أي بالموقع المقام فيه المبني أو تقترح وجودها 
وجود وصلة تغذية الدفاع المدني fire department valve ,و هو يستخدم في حالات الطوارئ عندما تتعطل مضخة مكافحة الحريق أو يصبح خزان الحريق خاليا 
fire water storage tank  وجود خزان مياه للإطفاء تكون سعته قدر عطاء مضخة الإطفاء بالجالون / دقيقة مضروبا في 45 دقيقة عمل و يضاف للناتج 10% لتحصل على حجم الخزان الحقيقي
وجود مجموعة صمام تحسس التدفق الخاص بالمنطقة المغذاة : zone or floor control valve set و موصل مع نظام الإنذار 
وجود مجموعة الإنذار الصوتي المركبة : fire alarm check valve set على كل قائم تغذية 
التأكد من المسافات البينية بين الرشاشات وتوافقها مع نوع المخاطر و درجة الخطورة  بالمكان  hazard class
التأكد من قيمة أقطار مواسير التغذية القوائم و الأفقية وتفريعاتها و مناسبتها لعدد الرشاشات المركبة عليها 
التأكد من صحة توصيف المواسير و ألا تكون من النوع الملحوم طوليا إذا كانت كاربون ستيل 

التأكد من استخدام مواد الإطفاء الصديقة للبيئة مثل الـ إف إم 200 في غرف المعلومات و غرف تخزين الأوراق الثبوتية للبنوك و المعاهد التعليمية و غرف حفظ الوثائق و ما شابه ، fm 200
و ثاني أكسيد الكربون لأعمال لوحات الكهرباء و في غرف اختبار المحركات ، CO2
و طفايات البودرة متعددة الاستخدام في حماية لوحات توزيع الكهرباء و محولات الكهرباء و غرف مولدات كهرباء تعمل بالديزل : powder extinguishers 
و الفوم الرغوي لمكافحة حرائق المواد الوقود السائل و الزيوت و الشحوم و تستخدم في محطات التغذية بالوقود و مشتقاته و مخازنها , و مواقف (جراجات) السيارات  foam 
رأيت أن أضع هذه المصطلحات في فقرة معرفة أرجو أن أكون قد وفقت


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (1 يناير 2014)

عند رسم الخططات او قراءتها تجد مثلا: rls lbg 3m*5 مكتوبة في مخطط تكييف و المفروض تكتب الي جوارها معدا
ل تدفق الهواء عبر المخرج

والمقصود أن قياس مخرج الهواء و منفذ رجوعه له نفس القياس و هو 3 متر و عرضه 5 انش و نوع المخرج طولي ذو شفرات 
supply and return linear bar grill each of 3 meter length & 5" width


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (3 يناير 2014)

المصطلح /الكلمة / التالي تجده شائع التداول 

Recommended
و ينطق : ريكوميندد ، بكسر الدال
و هو دائما ما يضاف لما ينصح باستخدامه من تعليمات أو معدات أو أدوية أو تعاملات
فنقول مثلا :
Recommended final resistance 500 Pa
بمعني أنه عندما تصل قيمة الضغط المقاس عند الفلتر الصحي ( العلاجي HEPA FILTER ) الي 500 باسكال فإن المصنع يوصي بتغيير الفلتر لكونه سيصير ضرره أكبر من نفعهو منها نشتق
IT IS RECOMMENDED TO USE


LIGHT BLUE COULER


 و نعني بها من المفضل أن تستخدم اللون الأزرق الفاتح ، والجملة هنا ليست للاختيار بل للأمر المهذب الواجب التنفيذ أي التوصية التي لا تعارض


----------



## زاهر نمر (5 يناير 2014)

شكراً
صفحة: ترجمة تكييف الهواء و طاقة شمسية
Air Conditioning Solar Energy Translation
على الفيسبوك
https://www.facebook.com/HVACtranslation
على التويتر
https://twitter.com/zekorferaa


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (5 يناير 2014)

شكرا أخ زاهر و جزاكم الله خيرا على الالتحاق بالمنتدي وانا شخصيا لا أميل لاستخدامهذه المواقع ربما لجهلي باستخدامها أو لأنني سأضطر للرد على كل من يشارك سواء في العلم او بغيره
الصفحة جميلة و رائعة لماذا لا تتكرم بوضع الصور في ملف و ترفقه في مشاركتك بصيغة ال بي دي اف ليستفيد الزملاء و تكسب دعاءهم و صداقتهم أتمني لكم التوفيق و أنت تبشر بمعطاء ينضم الي القافلة 
أهلا بكم في الملتقي زميلا و صديقا و أخا


----------



## zanitty (5 يناير 2014)

مهندس صبري سعيد قال:


> شكرا أخ زاهر و جزاكم الله خيرا على الالتحاق بالمنتدي وانا شخصيا لا أميل لاستخدامهذه المواقع ربما لجهلي باستخدامها أو لأنني سأضطر للرد على كل من يشارك سواء في العلم او بغيره
> الصفحة جميلة و رائعة لماذا لا تتكرم بوضع الصور في ملف و ترفقه في مشاركتك بصيغة ال بي دي اف ليستفيد الزملاء و تكسب دعاءهم و صداقتهم أتمني لكم التوفيق و أنت تبشر بمعطاء ينضم الي القافلة
> أهلا بكم في الملتقي زميلا و صديقا و أخا


تم حذف المشاركه لمخالفتها تعليمات المنتدى و ذلك بالدعايه الى مواقع خارجيه 
و مرحبا بالمواد العلميه الموجوده على الصفحه المعلن عنها فيستطيع صاحبها ادراجها هنا فى المنتدى لتعم الفائده على الجميع 
حبذا لو علمت ان صاحب المشاركه لا توجد له غير بضع مشاركات كلها بخصوص هذا المحتوى و فقط


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (6 يناير 2014)

أكرمكم الله برضاه و جنته 
شكرا على ماتكرمتم به
أثلجتم صدري
و لي سؤال هل يمكن حذف المشاركات المخالفة بحيث لا تظهر في الموضوع و بذلك يتم تنقيته من المشاركات الخاطئة ؟ 
و جزاكم الله كل خير و بركة


----------



## zanitty (6 يناير 2014)

مهندس صبري سعيد قال:


> أكرمكم الله برضاه و جنته
> شكرا على ماتكرمتم به
> أثلجتم صدري
> و لي سؤال هل يمكن حذف المشاركات المخالفة بحيث لا تظهر في الموضوع و بذلك يتم تنقيته من المشاركات الخاطئة ؟
> و جزاكم الله كل خير و بركة


طبعا يا هندسه بصفتك مشرف


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (7 يناير 2014)

بارك الله لكم كيف يتم ذلك أو تزيد من كرمك علىّ و تحذفهم انت 
و تكون مشكور و مأجور بمشيئة الله


----------



## zanitty (7 يناير 2014)

قم بتحديد المشاركه الغير مرغوبه فى المربع اعلى المشاركه من جهه اليسار ثم حدد كل المشاركات و اذهب الى اسفل الصفحه و اختر ادوات الرقابه ثم افعل ما تريد فعله


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (12 فبراير 2014)

Counter top lavatory
و تنطق : كاونتر توب لافاتوري 
المسمي المقترح : حوض طاولة 
و هو عبارة عن حوض غسيل مزروع ضمن طاولة من الرخام الطبيعي أو الصناعي أو الفايبرجلاص أو من الخشب الذي يتم طلاؤه أو كسوته بمواد تحمي الخشب من الماء و يتصل قعرالحوض بخط تصريف قطره واحد و ربع بوصة أو أكبر عبر كوع مصيدة p-trap و الكوع المصيدة يتوفر بطبة تنظيف و يكون من الـ بي في سي أو النحاس المغلف بالنيكل أو من الصلب عديم الصدأ

wash basin with pedestal
و تنطق : واش بيزين وذ بيدستال 
و هو عبارة عن حوض من الفخار المطلي بطبقة المينا أو ما يعرف بالصيني يثبت بالحائط و يتم إسناده إلي قائم من نفس الخامة كحامل و مرتكز يستند الي ارضية الحمام و مثل سابفه يركب معه كوع مصيدة أو أنبوب مرن لتصريف الماء المستهلك الي خط الصرف 
التسمية المقترحة : حوض قائم 
و يتم توصيل كل حوضين بصفاية أرضية 
و يتم عمل وصلة تهوية تمتد الي أعلى السقف المستعار بغرض تجميع كل مواسير تهوية vent pipes المكان في ماسورة جامعة تمتد الي سطح المبني( vtr (VENTED TO ROOF


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (24 مارس 2014)

s p = perinial spray
أي الشطاف و هو أداة النظافة الشخصية بعد قضاء حاجته


----------



## eng_m_fatah (27 أبريل 2014)

موضوع رائع .. شكرا لاصحاب الفكرة بارك الله فيكم


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (7 مايو 2014)

* 
**FIXTURE UNIT **:*
ينطق : فيكتشر يونيت
المعني : وحدة استهلاك الجهاز 

*يستخدم مصطلح وحدة الجهاز عند تقييم استهلاك الأدوات (الأجهزة ) الصحية لمبني ، و تقدر وحدة الجهاز بالقدم المكعب من الماء المنصرف عبر ماسورة قطرها واحد و ربع بوصة 1.25" خلال دقيقة واحدة ( ق م د ) *
*و رغم أن وحدة الجهاز تقاس كمعدل تدفق إلا أنها تعتبر معامل تصميمي و ليس معدل تدفق.* *ويقدر الواحد ق م د بـ 7.48 جالون أمريكي أي 6.25 **Imperial Gallons** ( جالون إنجليزي ) * *و يستخدم مصطلح وحدة الجهاز عند تصميم شبكة التغذية بالماء و كذلك شبكة الصرف الصحي. * *و المؤكد أن لكل جهاز صحي معدل استهلاك مختلف عن الآخر و لكن كل الأجهزة يتم تغذيتها من ماسورة واحدة أم تقوم بتوزيع احتياجات كل جهاز ، و بالتالي فإن المطلوب يكون : تحديد قطر هذه الماسورة الأم ، و لأننا نأخذ في الاعتبار أن هذه الأجهزة لا يتم استخدامها في نفس الوقت فقد رؤي من السابقين في العلم ان يتخذوا وحدة تصميمية يتم على أساسها تقنين قطر ماسورة التغذية وكذلك قطر ماسورة الصرف . * *هذه الوحدة التصميمية الأساس هي ما تم تعريفه بوحدة استهلاك الجهاز* *FIXTURE UNIT** و تختصر **FU** و لمن يكتبون بالعربية أقترح : واجه أو : واج * *و يجب ان ندرك انه لا توجد علاقة ثابتة بين الـ جا / د **GPM** ، و الـ واجه **FU** طبقا لعدد الأجهزة المتواجدة بالمبني .* *على سبيل المثال فإن 1000 واجه تعادل 250 جا / د بينما 2000 واجه تعادل 300 جا / د و ليس ضعف الـ 250 جا / د * *و لتيسير ذلك توجد خرائط نمطية يتم الاستعانة بها ، فبعد أن تحسب مجموع وحدات الأجهزة يتم ادخالها على الخريطة لتحدد معدل التدفق المناسب لاستخدامات المبني والذي على أساسه سيتم حساب قطر ماسورة التغذية أو الصرف ، و يمكنك الاستعانة بموقع **ENGINEERING TOOLBOX **للحصول على هذه الخريطة أو بالمرجعيات العلمية الأخري **CODES** مثل : **International Plumbing Code*
*أما قيمة وحدة الجهاز فيتم تحديدها من الجداول المقننة الموجودة بمرجعيات مثل **UPC2000/IPC 2009** مع مراعاة أخذ القيمة الأكبر في هذه المرجعيات التي تلائم نمط الاستهلاك في أوطاننا * *
* بخصوص الجداول يمكنك الرجوع الي موضوعي المحتوي على مجموعة جداول لمن يهتمون بالأعمال الصحية
بالنسبة للخريطة أرجو من الزملاء ان يتكرم أحدهم مشكورا بإرفاق الخريطة 
*


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (7 مايو 2014)

* 
**FIXTURE UNIT **:*
ينطق : فيكتشر يونيت
المعني : وحدة استهلاك الجهاز 



*يستخدم مصطلح وحدة استهلاك الجهاز عند تقييم استهلاك الأدوات (الأجهزة ) الصحية لمبني ،
*
* و تقدر وحدة استهلاك الجهاز بالقدم المكعب من الماء المنصرف عبر ماسورة قطرها واحد و ربع بوصة 1.25" خلال دقيقة واحدة ( ق م د ) 
*


 *و رغم أن وحدة الجهاز تقاس كمعدل تدفق ، إلا أنها تعتبر معامل تصميمي و ليس معدل تدفق .*

 *ويقدر الواحد ق م د بـ 7.48 جالون أمريكي أي 6.25 **Imperial Gallons** ( جالون إنجليزي ) 
*
 *و يستخدم مصطلح وحدة استهلاك الجهاز عند تصميم شبكة التغذية بالماء و كذلك شبكة الصرف الصحي.
*
 *و المؤكد أن لكل جهاز صحي معدل استهلاك مختلف عن الآخر و لكن كل الأجهزة يتم تغذيتها من ماسورة واحدة أم تقوم بتوزيع احتياجات كل جهاز ، و بالتالي فإن المطلوب يكون : تحديد قطر هذه الماسورة الأم ، 
*
* و لأننا نأخذ في الاعتبار أن هذه الأجهزة لا يتم استخدامها في نفس الوقت فقد رؤي من السابقين في العلم ان يتخذوا وحدة تصميمية يتم على أساسها تقنين قطر ماسورة التغذية وكذلك قطر ماسورة الصرف .
*
 *هذه الوحدة التصميمية الأساس هي ما تم تعريفه بوحدة استهلاك الجهاز* *FIXTUREUNIT ، و تختصر FU و لمن يكتبون بالعربية أقترح : واجه أو : واج 
*
 *و يجب ان ندرك انه لا توجد علاقة ثابتة بين الـ جا / د **GPM** ، و الـ واجه **FU** فذلك يكون طبقا لعدد الأجهزة المتواجدة بالمبني .* 
* على سبيل المثال فإن 1000 واجه تعادل 250 جا / د بينما 2000 واجه تعادل 300 جا / د و ليس ضعف الـ 250 جا / د 
*
 *و لتيسير ذلك توجد خرائط نمطية يتم الاستعانة بها ، 
*
* فبعد أن تحسب مجموع وحدات الأجهزة يتم إدخالها على الخريطة لتحدد معدل التدفق المناسب لاستخدامات المبني والذي على أساسه سيتم حساب قطر ماسورة التغذية أو الصرف ،
*
* كما يمكنك الاستعانة بموقع ENGINEERING TOOLBOX **للحصول على هذه الخريطة أو بالمرجعيات العلمية الأخري **CODES** مثل : **International Plumbing Code*

 *أما قيمة وحدة استهلاك الجهاز فيتم تحديدها من الجداول المقننة الموجودة بمرجعيات مثل **UPC2000/IPC 2009** مع مراعاة أخذ القيمة الأكبر في هذه المرجعيات التي تلائم نمط الاستهلاك في أوطاننا * *
*
* بخصوص الجداول يمكنك الرجوع الي موضوعي المحتوي على مجموعة جداول لمن يهتمون بالأعمال الصحية
*
* بالنسبة للخريطة أرجو من الزملاء ان يتكرم أحدهم مشكورا بإرفاق الخريطة 
*


----------



## modi_feda (3 يونيو 2014)

فكرة جميله جدا


----------



## haitham samy (3 يوليو 2014)

ليه محبس متعدد الأغراض على الراجع ؟


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (3 يوليو 2014)

في أي مجال ؟


----------



## البراء سامح (3 يوليو 2014)

موضوع جميل ما شاء الله


----------



## البراء سامح (13 يوليو 2014)

لا تقل إن الماء يتبخر عند درجة حرارة 100 مئوية 

ولكن قل إن الماء يتبخر عند أى درجة حرارة أعلى من الصفر المئوى


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (14 يوليو 2014)

هذا صحيح و لكن يتوقف على قيمة الضغط عند درجة الحرارة المختارة 
و إذا رجعنا الي مخطط العلاقة بين الضغط و درجة الحرارة و الإنثالبي و الإنتروبي ستجد أن الماء عند كل درجة حرارة و قيمة ضغط حالتان نهائيتان الحالة الأولي هي حلة سيولة كاملة ( مشبعة ) و على نفس خط ثبوت كل من الضغط و درجة الحرارة تجد حالة البخار الكامل و بين الحالتين تجد وسيطا خليطا من البخار و السائل و هذه المنطقة يكون هناك تزايد لكمية الحرارة الممتصة بواسطة الخليط و هي مايسمي بمنطقة الحرارة الكامنة المسببة لتغير حالة الوسيط بدون اي زيادة في درجة حرارته
حد يتكرم و يرفق المخطط


----------



## البراء سامح (14 يوليو 2014)

مشكور على الرد ..... 

اى زيادة *طبيعية *فى الضغط يكافئها زيادة *طبيعية *فى درجة الحرارة ودا هيزيد من معدل التبخر الى ان تصل الى 100 مئوية لا تزيد الحرارة بعدها ابدا ( نفسى حد يشرحلى بالتفسير المبسط ليه ؟؟؟؟) والعكس بالعكس 
بخلاف المؤثرات الاخرى التى تجعلنا نتحكم فى احدهما ونترك الآخر مثل .ex.v او غيره والتى يعتمد عليها التكييف بصورة رئيسية


----------



## hassan elkholy (14 يوليو 2014)

جميل جدا المشاركات


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (16 يوليو 2014)

ارجع لعلم الثيرموداينميك


----------



## البراء سامح (16 يوليو 2014)

دكتور صبرى سعيد قال:


> ارجع لعلم الثيرموداينميك


ربنا يسهل هبحث فى الموضوع ان شاء الله


----------



## مبارك الصلاحي (8 أغسطس 2014)

والله حاجه روووووووعه جدا اتمنى ان تطبق في بقية الاقسام الهندسية
وفقكم الله


----------



## karim mohmad (29 سبتمبر 2014)

بارك الله فيك م صبري و رزقك بكل معلومة مغفرة


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (14 أكتوبر 2014)

المصطلح : continues freezing 

و تنطق : كونتينيواس فريزينج
المعني : التجميد المتواصل 
هذا المصطلح يستخدم في تصميم أنفاق التجميد على أساس انها تقوم بعملية تجميد متواصل للمنتج حتي يخرج في حالته النهائية من التبريد العميق الذي يضمن بقائه محتفظا بشكله و حالته مدة طويلة لحين وصوله للمستهلك دون تشوه . و بالتأكيد فإن المستهلك قد يكون تاجر الجملة أو التجزئة
يشتق منه المصطلح : continues cooling capacity 
و المقصود بها : معدل استيعاب نفق التجميد  من مواد مطلوب تجميدها مقدرة بالطن / ساعة 
و يرتبط بها المصطلح :Allowance for loading and unloading 
و المعني : حيز تداول المنتج ( السلعة ) أي الحيز المطلوب توفيره لعملية التحميل و التفريغ للمنتج قيد التشغيل متمثلا في مسافة طولية تكفي لتداول المنتج سواء عند تعبئته في مدخل النفق أو استقباله منتجا نهائيا عند مخرج النفق تمهيدا لنقله بوسائل النقل الي حيث يراد تخزينه أو تصريفه
و من أنواع أنفاق التبجميد : 
انفاق مستقيمة المسارمفردة الطبقة
أنفاق مستقيمة المسار متعددة الطبقات
أنفاق حلزونية المسار 
و كلها تعمل بلفح الهواء البارد لسطح المنتج و الدوران حوله بحيث يغلف المنتج أو السلعة بغلاف هوائي بارد قادر على انتزاع الحرارة منه حتي يتم تجميده ، و قد اكتسب الهواء عطاؤه التبريدي من خلال مروره على ملفات التبريد 
يتم استخدام سيور ناقلة مثقبة لتمرير المنتج داخل غلاف صندوقي معزول حراريا وسط تيار الهواء بارد بسرعة مناسبة تضمن خروج المنتج مجمدا تجميدا عميقا دون تكون ثلج عليه
و يمكن استخدام طبقة سيور واحدة أو عدة طبقات تناول بعضها بحيث يتعرض المنتج أطول مدة ممكنة للهواء البارد بما يحقق و يؤكد تجمده بالمواصفة المطلوبة .
أما النفق حلزوني المسار يكون اسطواني الوعاء و هو يضمن مسارا أطول لمرور المنتج داخل وعاء التجميد دون الحاجة الي مساحة كبيرة يتطلبها الوعاء الصندوقي مفرد المسار


----------



## أحمد الحسوني (12 ديسمبر 2014)

هل صحيحة الترجمة :*Thermoelectric** refrigeration system *نظام التبريد الكهروحراري . 
مع الشكر..


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (13 ديسمبر 2014)

السلام عليكم 
نعم الترجمة صحيحة الي ان يمن الله علينا بالمصطلح المناسب
يمكنك البحث في النت تحت عنوان : Thermoelectric cooling applications pdf
وستجد شرحا وافيا و مفيدا تتطلب صياغته دراية بالمصطلحات الالكترونية


----------



## أحمد الحسوني (17 ديسمبر 2014)

لو سمحتم أين يمكنني السؤال عن غرف التبريد والتجميد من حيث التصميم وما يتعلق بها في اي موضوع؟


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (20 ديسمبر 2014)

يوجد كتاب رئيسي للأساسيات في موضوع مخازن التبريد و منه طبعة يابانية و طبعة هندية و ترجمة عربية مصرية للمرحوم العلامة الاستاذ الدكتور محمد عفيفي و مؤلفه العلامة دوسات 
كما يوجد كتاب من تأليف أستاذنا الدكتور رمضان محمود أطال الله عمره تطبعه منشأة المعارف في الاسكندرية 
كما يوجد كتاب لأستاذنا المهندس صبري بولس تنشره دار الشروق 
و انا كتبت الكتب حسب أهميتها و موثوقيتها 
كما انني بفضل الله قد تناولت الموضوع في كتابي المرجع العملي و ضمنته كافة الجداول المستخدمة في مجال التبريد و التجميد العميق مع أمثلة تطبيقية منفذة بحساباتها 
يمكنك البحث في النت عن walkway deep freezers or tunnel deep freezers or prefabricated deep freezers 
اتمني لكم التوفيق


----------



## أحمد الحسوني (20 ديسمبر 2014)

بارك الله فيك دكتور, لكن لدي استفسار وهو بحث عندي بحثت في عدة كتب ولكن لم أجد ما أريده بالتحديد وهو :1-غرفة تبريد حجمها (5*5*3) وهي مصممة لتجميد اللحوم الضان وهي معلقة كم تسع كوزن كلي للذبائح؟وكم ذبيحة تعلق كعدد؟
وكم المسافة بين كل ذبيحة وذبيحة وهي معلقة؟
أرجو المساعدة والإرشاد بارك الله فيك​
​


----------



## raef radwan (29 ديسمبر 2014)

*بارك الله فيكم واخص بالشكر الصديق الدكتور مهندس صبري سعيد والمهندس محمد عبد الفتاح معلومات قيمة نستفيد منها *


----------



## raef radwan (29 ديسمبر 2014)

بارك الله فيكم وتحياتي للدكتور مهندس صبري سعيد


----------



## ehab salah1 (5 يناير 2015)

شكرا لاصحاب الفكرة


----------



## ehab salah1 (5 يناير 2015)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (7 يناير 2015)

توجد ملحوظة الكل يسأل بحجم الغرفة 
و الأمر ليس كذلك اطلاقا فلا بد من ان تحدد للمورد وزن المواد المراد تخزينها و نوعيتها 
و في حالة ما هو مشمول في السؤال فالمسافة بين الذبائح تتوقف على حجم الذبيحة فالمهم ان تكون مسافة كافية لإحاطة الذبيحة بالهواء البارد الكافي لاستمرار عملية التجميد 
واذا كنت مصرّ على استخدام حجم الغرفة يمكنك الاستعانة بالجداول الواردة بكتاب الزميل المهندس صبري بولس عن غرف التبريد أو الدخول على النت و اكتب : Walk in meat freezers prefabricated pdf 
و ستحصل على معلومات هائلة و كاملة من المصنعين و اذا كنت في مصر يمكنك التواصل مع شركة ايبرنا او الاسكا و لا تسألني على العنوان لأني لا اعرف الا انها شركات ذات سمعة طيبة و موجود لها معارض في القاهرة في منشية البكري يالقاهرة


----------



## kaptn hema (13 يناير 2015)

بعد ازن حضاراتكم ايه هي الاسئله اللي ممكن اتسألها في مصنع تكييف شارب


----------



## ابوعلى عبدالله (9 فبراير 2015)

موضوع جميل لان تعريب الانجليزى مشكله تغير المعنى


----------



## Naelkh (24 فبراير 2015)

جزاك الله كل خيريا​_هندسة_​


----------



## فراس الاعظمي (5 مارس 2015)

احسن الله اليكم وغفر لكم وشكر لكم سعيكم بالخير وزادكم علما وشافاكم وعافاكم من كل داء وبلية ورزقكم خيري الدنيا والاخرة ان شاء الله


----------



## العربي العراقي (18 أبريل 2015)

احسنت


----------



## chiheb.sboui (30 أبريل 2015)

مجهود يذكر فيشكر


----------



## المهندس مبروك م (2 مايو 2015)

بارك الله فيك.


----------



## aboamr007 (8 يونيو 2015)

موضوع مميز , شكرا لك


----------



## جمال لاشين (9 يونيو 2015)

قل مأدبة عشاء ولا تقل مأدبة عشاء الاولى بضم الدال وهى خاصة بى الاكل اما الثانية بفتح الدال وهى لاتخص الاكل


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (8 يوليو 2015)

المصطلح : Damper 
تنطق : دمبر ( بفتح الدال )
بمعني : بوابة و البعض يسميه خامد 
متي نقول بوابة و متي نقول خامد ؟ 
لدينا في الاستخدام العادي 
volume damper
fire damper 
,smoke damper 
fire smoke damper
الأول هو حاكم معدل التدفق للهواء بمعني انه يتحكم في حجم الهواء المسموح بمروره الي المكان المكيف خلال فترة زمنية محددة أي مقدرا بالقدم المكعب في الدقيقة أو باللتر في الثانية أو بالمتر المكعب في الساعة. 
الثاني و ما يليه عبارة عن خامد أو معوّق لانتشار الحريق ، وظيفته أنه معوّق انتشار دخان ، أو معوّق انتشار دخان و حريق
و كل منها يكون متصلا بنظام الانذار ضد الحريق الموجود بالمبني 
هذا ببساطة 
و يمكنك الاطلاع على كتالوج احدي الشركات المنتجة لتشاهد المكونات لكل منها و طريقة تركيبها 
أما الـ WALL SHUTTER 
و ينطق : وول شتر ( بفتح الشين و التاء )
فهو مثل شيش نوافذ البيت و لكن ذو شفرات متحركة يتم اغلاقها او فتحها حسب الحاجة و يتم تركيبها على فتحات مراوح السحب التي تركب في المطابخ او الحمامات التي تصرف على الشارع او منور او مايشابه و الفائدة هي ان هذه الشفرات تفتح عند تشغيل المروحة و تنغلق اذا توقفت المروحة فتوفر امانا ضد تسلل الحشرات و القوارض و اذا كانت شديدة الاحكام تمنع الاتربة 
​

​


----------



## المهندس كامل الهيت (10 يوليو 2015)

جزاك الله الف خير وجعله في ميزان حسناتك وزادك الله ايمانا وعلما وتقبل الله منا ومنكم صالح الأعمال


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (11 يوليو 2015)

امين


----------



## م-محمد رمضان (11 يوليو 2015)

موضوع رائع جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (6 أغسطس 2015)

م-محمد رمضان قال:


> موضوع رائع جزاكم الله خيراً



شكرا على مشاركتكم الايجابية وكنت اتمني ان تكون اكبر لتكون مقروءة و تكون ملف بي دي اف 
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## م.احمدرمضان (15 أغسطس 2015)

شكرا جزيلا
مجهود اكثر من رائع


----------



## taha waleed (17 أغسطس 2015)

موضوع قمة في الروعة ,, شكرا جزيلا


----------



## Mohamed A.Hafez (31 أغسطس 2015)

السلام عليكم م.صبري السعيد..
لو سمحت اريد معرفة كيفية الحصول على كتابكم (المرجع العملي في التكييف) . حيث انا متواجد حاليا في جدة, وكيفية التواصل معكم.
وجزاكم الله خيرا.


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (9 سبتمبر 2015)

Mohamed A.Hafez قال:


> السلام عليكم د.م.صبري سعيد..
> لو سمحت اريد معرفة كيفية الحصول على كتابكم (المرجع العملي في التكييف) . حيث انا متواجد حاليا في جدة, وكيفية التواصل معكم.
> وجزاكم الله خيرا.



و عليكم السلام و رحمة الله و بركاته
شكرا على اهتمامك و مرحبا بكم في صرح المهندسين العرب 
بإمكانك الاتصال بالزميل المهندس محمد عبد الرحيم ( محمد ميكانيك ) و الرقم موجود في موضوعه عن الكتاب و هو ضمن مجموعة الإشراف على المنتدي و سيتم ارسال عدد من نسخ الكتاب اليه نهاية الاسبوع القادم 
و للزملاء الراغبين في اقتناء الكتاب و مقيمين في الرياض يوجد عدد من النسخ الآن لدي الزميل المهندس عبد العزيز الشهري 
و كافة ارقام الاتصال موجودة في موضوع الزميل محمد عن الكتاب و في معظم مواضيعي على الملتقي تمنياتي بالتوفيق للجميع
انظر الموضوع : حصريا و قبل بدء توزيع الكتاب ضمن موضوعات صفحة اليوم من المنتدي


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (9 سبتمبر 2015)

السلام عليكم زملائي الأعزاء 
يرجي التواصل مع الزملاء الأصدقاء الإخوة : 
م /عبد العزيز الشهري 0556789310 الرياض 
م/ محمد عبد الرحيم ( محمد ميك ) 0568617330  في جدة و مكة المكرمة  
م / وائل شفيق 0568449503 الجبيل 
م / أسامة الحلبي 00971555584043  في دبي و الامارات العربية و عمان 
م /محمد سلامة الراضي في قطر ( أرجو ان يتكرم برقم جواله ) 
م / زكريا أحمد جبر 00201227089413 بالقاهرة جمهورية مصر العربية 
و كلهم جزاهم الله خيرا لا نفع لأحد منهم الا مرضاة الله ثم طلب دعاؤكم 
و تستطيعون التواصل مع أي من حضراتهم عن طريق رسائل الملتقي في حالة تعذر التواصل بالهاتف 
بالنسبة للزملاء في العراق لا منفذ الا يكون زميل بالأردن أو الكويت يتولي المهمة 
بخصوص تحصيل قيمة الكتاب فالحسابات البنكية موجودة في الصفحات السابقة و الـ swift code لبنك سامبا هو : sambsari لمن هو خارج المملكة العربية السعودية أو يتم تسليم ايصال السداد البنكي او القيمة للزميل الذي سيتم استلام الكتاب منه لحظة استلام الكتاب
و الله المستعان 
وفقكم الله 
للزملاء بالعراق ارسال الكتب الي العراق مكلف للغاية اذ تم ارسال كتاب للزميل د/محبس و كانت تكلفة الدي اتش ال باهظة و لكنه تفضل و تحملها فإذا كا من طرفكم أحد قادم للحج هذا العام و تثقون به فيمكنه الاتصال بزميلنا و اخي المهندس محمد عبد الرحيم و يسدد له ثمن الكتب ويستلم منه الكتب و تكلفة النسخة 350 ريال لا يدخل لأحدنا منها ريال واحد في جيبه و الله المستعان و بمشيئة الله لن يندم احد على ما يدفعه من تكلفة الكتاب فكل كلمة فيه حصيلة جهد و عرق وخبرة منّ الله علىّ بها و منّ علىّ بأن أضمها في هذا المرجع القيم بفضل الله ،
فقط حددوا عدد النسخ المطلوبة ليتم طبعها و توفيرها لحظة طلبها 
تمنياتي بالتوفيق


----------



## كرم الحمداني (10 سبتمبر 2015)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله أستاذنا دكتور صبري 
ارجو ان تكون بصحة جيدة
هل استطيع اقتناء نسخة من الكتاب ؟؟ علما انني اسكن ماليزيا ..
وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## adil mozan (10 سبتمبر 2015)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (15 سبتمبر 2015)

كرم الحمداني قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله أستاذنا دكتور صبري
> ارجو ان تكون بصحة جيدة
> هل استطيع اقتناء نسخة من الكتاب ؟؟ علما انني اسكن ماليزيا ..
> وجزاك الله كل خير


السلام عليكم وأهلا بكم اخي الكريم بالتاكيد سأسعي لارسال النسخة اليك و لكن ستتحمل مصاريف ال dhl بالاضافة الي تكلفة النسخة وتعدل 100دولار أما مصاريف النقل سأسأل و أخبرك على نفس الصفحة 
تمنياتي بالتوفيق


----------



## prey eagle (19 أكتوبر 2015)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ضحي هلال (30 ديسمبر 2015)

موضوع رااائع


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (13 يناير 2016)

السلام عليكم 
شكرا على التعليق و أهلا بكم في بيت المهندس العربي ذات الموثوقية


----------



## fathl (5 مايو 2016)

احسنت جعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## fathl (27 يوليو 2016)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته اللهم اشفنا فيمن شفيت وعافنا فيمن عافيت .ويالخصوص زميلنا ندعو الله له الشفاء والصحة الدائمة .والشكرموصول لصاحب الموضوع الرائع .


----------



## عبد القادر السلايم (27 يوليو 2016)

تحياتي من القدس الشريف
الافكار والمقترحات المفيدة لا يختلف عليها اثنان
بارك الله فيكم وزادكم من علمه


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (1 أغسطس 2016)

السلام عليكم و شكرا على مروركم و دعائكم و هذه مجموعة جديدة من فضل الله
*Can pump **مضخة أعماق *
وهي مضخة من النوع التوربيني تكون مكوناتها مغلفة انبوبيا و يتم اسقاطها رأسيا في ماسورة حافظة مثقبة في عمق الخزان و تقوم بسحب الماء منه و تدفعه تحت ضغط مناسب للغرض المستخدمة لأجله .  
*Centrifugal pump مضخة طاردة مركزية *

تقوم بضخ الماء مصحوبا بضغط مناسب ، و يتولد الضغط بفعل قوة الطرد المركزي و منها ثلاثة أنواع :

*End-suction pump مضخة طرفية السحب *

و هي مضخة ذات غلاف مفتوح عند منطقة السحب و تكون الفتحة عمودية على عمود الإدارة و مجهزة للارتباط مع خط السحب ، بينما يتم الطرد من خلال عنق محوره عمودي على محور عمود الإدارة في مستوي فتحة السحب و يكون إما متجها لأعلا أو في اتجاه أفقي و يكون مجهزا للارتباط بخط الطرد .
*In-line pump *مضخة ضمنية

و هي مضخة مركزية الطرد يكون خط السحب و خط الطرد ذو/على محور واحد تقريبا  
*split -case pump *مضخة مشطورة الغلاف. 

و هي مضخة مركزية الطرد ذو غلاف مشطور و يكون الانشطار في اتجاه موازي لمحور عمود الإدارة و يتميز غلافها بتحمل الضغوط العالية و معدلات الضخ الكبيرة و تفضل في الاستخدام اذا زاد معدل التدفق عن الف جالون / دقيقة ،
كما توجد المضخات المكبسية ( PISTON TYPE ) و تلك المتعددة المراحل ( MULTISTAGE OR MULTI IMPELLER ) للحصول على ضغوط فائقة القيمة .
يتم ربط خط السحب SUCTION LINE لأي مضخة منهم بمجموعة من الملحقات منها صفاية فاصلة للشوائب و صمام مانع للارتداد ( صمام قدم FOOT VALVE ) إذا كانت تسحب من أعماق خزان أو بئر حتي يتم الحفاظ على عمود ماء يقي المضخة من التعرض لظاهرة التكهف المدمرة ، و صمام عازل لزوم اعمال الصيانة .أما خط الطرد أو الإمداد ( DISCHARGE LINE ) فيتم ربطه بصمام عازل و صمام عدم ارتداد و وصلة مرنة ، كما يجب الاهتمام بدعامات تحمل مكونات الخطين ، كما يتم تجهيز خطي السحب و الطرد بعدادات قياس الضغط و درجة الحرارة اذا كانت هناك حاجة لذلك كما يحدث في خطوط نقل المياه المثلجة و الحارة لأغراض التكييف .
الفرق بين المضخة المستخدمة لمكافحة الحريق و تلك المستخدمة للأغراض العادية أن غلاف مضخة مكافحة الحريق يتحمل ان تصل قيمة ضغط الماء الي مرة و نصف قدر المقنن لضغط الضخ العامل و يكون قادرا على تحمل التدفق الجزئي (60 % من المقنن للمضخة) للماء عند هذا الضغط . لذلك فيجب التدقيق في مواصفات مضخة الحريق الغير مطابقة للمواصفات الواردة ( NFPA 20) و تكون المضخة مصنعة لدي شركة تحترم المستهلك حتي لا تفاجأ أثناء الاختبار بحدوث شرخ في غلاف المضخة و قد حدث ذلك من منتج لأحدي الشركات الشهيرة في المجال و عليهم ان ينتقوا مضخة أفضل مواصفة و ليست ذوغلاف من زهر تجاري رخيص لا يستعمل الا في البلوكات المستخدمة لمعادلة وزن ركاب المصاعد . ​


----------



## mujahedjo (13 فبراير 2017)

جهد جبار من الجميع


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (17 أكتوبر 2017)

displaced = pumped
تقرأ ديسبليسد بمعني بمعني ضخّ أو أزاح وفي جملة نقول the pump displaced 30 liter per second
, displaced liquid بمعني السائل المزاح 

tank
خزان ، وعاء ، حاوية و تنطق : تانك و توجد مسميات للخزان بحسب استخدامه :
suction tank
خزان السحب و ينطق ساكشن تانك
discharge tank
خزان الاستقبال حيث يتم استضافة السائل الذي تضخه المضخة
discharge elevation
منسوب الاستقبال(منسوب الطرد)
منسوب pump inlet elevation


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (1 نوفمبر 2017)

السلام عليكم هذه مجموعة تخص تخصيص مسارات الهروب لمبني أثناء الحريق 
منع نشوب الحريق Prevention of fire


Detection & alarm تحسس ( الدخان أو اللهب )

مسارات الهروب من المبني Means of escape 
تماسك هيكل المبني Structural stability


التحكم في انتشار الحريق خارج المكان المصاب External fire spread control
وسائل الدفاع المدني / امكنيات رجال الدفاع المدني Fire brigade facilities
إدارة الوقاية من الحريق Fire safety management


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (1 نوفمبر 2017)

CATEGORISATION OF BUILDINGS
تصنيف المباني
ونعني بها تصنيف المباني من وجهة نظر الحماية من المخاطر و تصنف الي مباني سكنية residential و مباني غير سكنية non residential
, و هذا هو النص الأصلي للتصنيف حتي لا يفوتنا منه شئ و تنمية لأسلوب التخاطب في الموضوع :Buildings are divided into two main groups, the residential type
buildings which provide sleeping facilities for the occupants either on a
permanent or a temporary basis. The other group includes non-residential
buildings where people work, go for commercial or recreational reasons

and where goods are produced or stored​


----------



## محمد حسيين (6 ديسمبر 2017)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
لك يا دكتور خالص الشكر و التقدير فما تبذله من وقت مجهود كبير في مثل هذا العمل رفع الله قدرك وزادك بسطة من علمه


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (9 ديسمبر 2017)

و إياكم سيدي 
أشكركم على المرور و الدعاء ونحمد الله على عطائه


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (5 أبريل 2018)

*[FONT=&quot] 
Decoupler (Decoupler bridge) used for the piping design between the primary and secondary loops
منطقة التخطي ، و هي ماسورة مشتركة بين مسار الماء المثلج في دائرة المضخات الإبتدائية و تلك في دائرة المضخات الثانوية تحدث نوعا من التوازن في تداول الماء المثلج 
[/FONT]*


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (5 أبريل 2018)

بعض المصطلحات الطبية المستخدمة في غرف العزل الطبي بالمستشفيات 


 *[FONT=&quot]acquire[/FONT]*
 *[FONT=&quot]يكتسب- ينال[/FONT]*
 *[FONT=&quot]acute[/FONT]*
 *[FONT=&quot]حاد - خطير[/FONT]*
 *[FONT=&quot]AIDS[/FONT]*
 *[FONT=&quot]مرض الإيدز[/FONT]*

 *[FONT=&quot]Bone-Marrow[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] *recipients*[/FONT]
 *[FONT=&quot]مرضي زرع النخاع[/FONT]*
 *[FONT=&quot]Bronchoscope[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*
 *[FONT=&quot]اداه انبوبية لفحص شعبتي القصبة الهوائية[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*
 *[FONT=&quot]Chicken pox [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*
 *[FONT=&quot]مرض الجديري[/FONT]*
 *[FONT=&quot]dilution[/FONT]*
 *[FONT=&quot]تخفيف[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*
 *[FONT=&quot]diminish[/FONT]*
 *[FONT=&quot]يقلل [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]–[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] يضعف[/FONT]*
 *[FONT=&quot]disperse[/FONT]*
 *[FONT=&quot]يشتت - يبدد[/FONT]*
 *[FONT=&quot]droplet nuclei[/FONT]*
 *[FONT=&quot]رذاذ معدي يخرج من فم المريض[/FONT]*
 *[FONT=&quot]equivocal[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*
 *[FONT=&quot]مائع [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] –[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] غير محدد [/FONT]*
 *[FONT=&quot]germicidal[/FONT]*
 *[FONT=&quot]مبيد او قاتل للجراثيم[/FONT]*
 *[FONT=&quot]host[/FONT]*
 *[FONT=&quot]مضيف - مستقبل[/FONT]*
 *[FONT=&quot]Immunosuppressed[/FONT]*
 *[FONT=&quot]ضعف او انهيار جهاز المناعة[/FONT]*
 *[FONT=&quot]infection[/FONT]*
 *[FONT=&quot]عدوي[/FONT]*
 *[FONT=&quot]infectious[/FONT]*
 *[FONT=&quot]ُمعدي[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*
 *[FONT=&quot]inhale[/FONT]*
 *[FONT=&quot]يستنشق الهواء (يشهق)[/FONT]*
 *[FONT=&quot]Leukemia[/FONT]*
 *[FONT=&quot]مرض اللوكيميا [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]–[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] سرطان الدم[/FONT]*
 *[FONT=&quot]likelihood[/FONT]*
 *[FONT=&quot]احتمال قوي [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]–[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] الارجح[/FONT]*
 *[FONT=&quot]Measles[/FONT]*
 *[FONT=&quot]مرض الحصبة[/FONT]*
 *[FONT=&quot]nosocomial infection = hospital [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]acquired infection[/FONT]*
 *[FONT=&quot]عدوي مكتسبة من داخل المستشفي (من خلال [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]مريض معدي)[/FONT]*
 *[FONT=&quot]pathogen[/FONT]*
 *[FONT=&quot]الكائن المسبب للمرض(كالجرثومة)[/FONT]*
 *[FONT=&quot]pulmonary[/FONT]*
 *[FONT=&quot]رئوي[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*
 *[FONT=&quot]respiratory tract[/FONT]*
 *[FONT=&quot]المجري التنفسي[/FONT]*
 *[FONT=&quot]SARS[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*
 *[FONT=&quot]مرض سارس[/FONT]*
 *[FONT=&quot]segregate[/FONT]*
 *[FONT=&quot]مفصول - معزول[/FONT]*
 *[FONT=&quot]solid organ transplant recipients[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]
 *[FONT=&quot]مرضي زراعة الاعضاء(المتلقي للعضو)[/FONT]*
 *[FONT=&quot]specimens[/FONT]*
 *[FONT=&quot]عينة[/FONT]*
 *[FONT=&quot]sterilization[/FONT]*
 *[FONT=&quot]تعقيم[/FONT]*
 *[FONT=&quot]suspected TB patient[/FONT]*
 *[FONT=&quot]م[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]ريض مشتبه في إصابته بالسل[/FONT]*
 *[FONT=&quot]TB (Tuberculosis)[/FONT]*
 *[FONT=&quot]السل[/FONT]*
 *[FONT=&quot]vulnerable[/FONT]*
 *[FONT=&quot] سريع التاثر [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]–[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] ضعيف المناعة [/FONT]*
 *[FONT=&quot]vomit[/FONT]*
 *[FONT=&quot]قيء[/FONT]*
 *[FONT=&quot]Health-care[/FONT]*
 *[FONT=&quot]رعاية صحية[/FONT]*

 عن المهندس أشرف أحمد حسين عبد الباري


----------

